# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/11 - Oh Joy, Dr.Phil Will Solve All Our Problems



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I can't imagine anybody watching this for anything but the chance of ridiculing it.

Is this their plan, hiring Dr. Phil and drawing a piss poor rating to prove AJ is not a draw?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well back 2 the BS............


#WWELogic #How2WatchRAW #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

This is gonna be 

S
A
W
F
T


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Eh :shrug



































































































































:maury


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Is Dr.Phil still a thing? what year is this?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This Dr. Phil thing makes no sense.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh look, it's 2009 again.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

thank god for dvr :drose


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dr. Shelby vs. Dr. Phil or GTFO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Dr. Phil is enough to get me to return to WWE after a 2 month moratorium? :nah Try harder, Vince.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This random Dr.Phil gonna run RAW. Yay.

Pass.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I have a feeling this one is going to be a chore to get through.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone who watches will need therapy to forget this debacle.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't think I am going to be watching Raw live I do not want to see Dr Phil in a wrestling show.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> thank god for dvr :drose


You didn't get the memo? People watch Raw on YouTube now.

#FuckRatings 
#ReignSmarkLogic


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Save us from Dr Phil, Orton...you owe us


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i will never watch raw again. i've done that mistake one too many times and always been regretting staying up for bs.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Awful. As a writing staff you want to come up with ideas that draw in viewers, not make them run in the opposite direction. These people do not deserve their salaries.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Reotor said:


> Is Dr.Phil still a thing? what year is this?


1996... Shhhhh, spoilers! :wink2:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Are Owens and Ambrose going to get some direction this week?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, back to me not watching the show live and catching the matches/segments that grab my interest the day after.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope Shane is on RAW. The angle with Vince makes no sense, but I can put up with Dr. Phil mediating between the McMahon's if it leads to Shane sticking around.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> Well, back to me not watching the show live and catching the matches/segments that grab my interest the day after.


It's the only way i can even attempt to get through this shit nowadays tbh. This past week has made me really question if I should even bother doing that.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Guest host = shit show. The only thing I'm looking forward to is Enzo and Cass, the Wyatts, Cesaro, Zayn, and the doom and gloom threads after the show where users on here complaining about how AJ Styles is being booked against Reigns.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr.Phil can help Reigns get better with his mic skills and Dr shelby face off?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Time for what I think is the most depressing Raw of the year. Cool stuff always happens on the Raw after Mania and you think it's the start of big new things and then the next Raw happens and you have that sinking realization that nothing cool is going to until Summerslam.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's kind of sad that the best we can hope for with Dr. Phil is him contained to one segment with Goldust & Truth to keep the "comedy" in that spot.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I don't think I am going to be watching Raw live I do not want to see Dr Phil in a wrestling show ever.


FIFY. 



BrokedownChevy said:


> Awful. As a writing staff you want to come up with ideas that draw in viewers, not make them run in the opposite direction. These people do not deserve their salaries.


Just what I was thinking. I can't watch Dr. Phil on his own as it is, and I have a damn hard time sitting through more than 5 minutes at a time of WWE. I sure as shit am not going to go out of my way to see how much worse they can make each other. Whoever thought I would seriously needs their head examined. Vince. You senile egomaniacal old bastard.



THE SHIV said:


> Anyone who watches will need therapy to forget this debacle.


Where the hell you been, bro. Been missin your wimmens.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, so let’s do a rundown here. 

•	Styles vs. Reigns. I’m intrigued.
•	Zayn vs. Owens. I’m intrigued.
•	Ambrose vs. Jericho. I’m intrigued.
•	The Women’s Division. I’m intrigued.
•	The new faces such Enzo & Cass and Corbin. I’m intrigued.

Honestly, If had more faith in the creative team and Raw wasn’t 3 hours, I’d be super psyched for Raw. Hell, I’d settle for just two hours of Raw.

Unfortunately, this is the world we live in and we have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, so let’s do a rundown here.
> 
> •	Styles vs. Reigns. I’m intrigued.
> •	Zayn vs. Owens. I’m intrigued.
> ...


RAW being 3 hours was never the problem. If they just book meaningful content and use talent properly the 3 hours would be great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sleepngbear said:


> Where the hell you been, bro. Been missin your wimmens.


I quit watching WWE. I imagine I'll return someday, but not today.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> RAW being 3 hours was never the problem. If they just book meaningful content and use talent properly the 3 hours would be great.


While I don’t disagree about the booking, it’s almost impossible to maintain a great product with a 3 hour Raw every week. Even if you went back to say, the year 2000 where creatively they were firing on all cylinders and had the talent to back it up, it would have been hard. It’s just hard to keep people interested that long every week. Going back to 2 hours wouldn’t solve everything but it would certainly help in cutting out a lot of the unnecessary filler.



THE SHIV said:


> I quit watching WWE. I imagine I'll return someday, but not today.


Sometimes that’s the best thing to do. I took a 3 month break last year and came back much more invigorated in the product. Now, I’m more of a positive person you’ll find here when it comes to this forum but sometimes you just get so worn out or the show is just that bad you just have to stop.

But like I’ve said, in the near future (probably the next PPV), we’re getting Styles vs. Reigns for the belt, Ambrose vs. Jericho, Zayn vs. Owens. The Women’s Division has lot of things going for it. New faces like Enzo and Cass. Returns of guys like Cesaro, and more to come with in Orton, Cena, and Rollins. So through the crap of 3 hours and bad booking, there are lot of things to look forward to. Plus, it makes it easy to stop watching for a bit when you have NXT and Lucha Underground to watch. Hell, I’d even recommend TNA if you like to see just a simple wrestling show.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why even bother?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> *While I don’t disagree about the booking, it’s almost impossible to maintain a great product with a 3 hour Raw every week. Even if you went back to say, the year 2000 where creatively they were firing on all cylinders and had the talent to back it up, it would have been hard. It’s just hard to keep people interested that long every week. Going back to 2 hours wouldn’t solve everything but it would certainly help in cutting out a lot of the unnecessary filler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they can keep people interested in 3 hours of RAW content weekly with longer matches and segments that are quality. If they can have 5 matches weekly on RAW and give each of those matches over 10 minutes that kills time alone, the commercials will kill the other time since RAW gets a lot of commercials. As for the segments, most of them can be a few minutes long, but the ones featuring main event talent or upper mid card talent can last a decent length. I think there is a way they can keep people invested in 3 hours every week with lengthy matches and segments that are entertaining.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> I think they can keep people interested in 3 hours of RAW content weekly with longer matches and segments that are quality. If they can have 5 matches weekly on RAW and give each of those matches over 10 minutes that kills time alone, the commercials will kill the other time since RAW gets a lot of commercials. As for the segments, most of them can be a few minutes long, but the ones featuring main event talent or upper mid card talent can last a decent length. I think there is a way they can keep people invested in 3 hours every week with lengthy matches and segments that are entertaining.


Too many 10-minute matches or longer would wear thin really fast. You said it yourself, it's just killing time, and fans would see right through it. Hell, they already do. That's just not the way to keep your audience's attention. Fact is, three hours every week is just too much. Fine for the big monthly shows, but not every week. One or two long matches is OK, but they really need more quick-hitters to build up certain guys, so that when they do have a longer match, it actually means something. 

Besides, if I had to listen to JBL for that long I'd end up blowing my brains out, setting myself on fire, and then going on a hunger strike. 

If I give out my cell number, would somebody text me tomorrow just before Enzo and Cass cone out so I don't have to wait through the rest of the bullshit for them? 

Actually, I already know what's going to happen with them -- they're gonna have a match with the Job Squad, and just before they're about to win, the Dudleys will come out for the 80th distraction finish of the night. So never mind, y'all are not getting my cell number. This week.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

What the hell is this Bray Wyatt/LON feud about? Almost nobody will care about this feud. It's insanity.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Shane!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I quit watching WWE. I imagine I'll return someday, but not today.


Look what you've done Vince. Oh, look what you've done.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Drago said:


> Look what you've done Vince. Oh, look what you've done.


I love that picture! :lol


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Interested to see what they do with AJ and Reigns.

Should we expect to see Shane?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Interested to see what they do with AJ and Reigns.
> 
> Should we expect to see Shane?


The preview makes it seem like we might, but I'm not so sure tbh.

I'm interested in seeing the AJ/Reigns match when they get there though, Enzo & Cass too as they might just give the tag division a slight kick up the arse and Owens/Zayn, which I'm hoping we finally get it full force as a singles feud now.

It's still mostly all meh though and flat as fuck that I'm really struggling to muster up a shit.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Interested to see what they do with AJ and Reigns.
> 
> Should we expect to see Shane?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> The preview makes it seem like we might, but I'm not so sure tbh.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing the AJ/Reigns match when they get there though, Enzo & Cass too as they might just give the tag division a slight kick up the arse and Owens/Zayn, which I'm hoping we finally get it full force as a singles feud now.
> 
> It's still mostly all meh though and flat as fuck that I'm really struggling to muster up a shit.


Agree with everything.

Hopefully Enzo and Cass' energy and enthusiasm can give the Tag Team division a kick in the guts.

Just hope at the least AJ is treated like a serious threat.

Hoping for Shane to be there, it's something different and fresh.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> Even though he failed to defeat The Undertaker inside Hell in a Cell at WrestleMania, Shane McMahon was still granted a temporary reign as Raw’s showrunner — by Mr. McMahon, of all people.


That right there should tell you everything you need to know about what WWE thinks of your intelligence as a viewer.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Drago said:


> That right there should tell you everything you need to know about what WWE thinks of your intelligence as a viewer.


WWE also turned Shane saying "I want control of Monday Night Raw" into if he wins, he's suddenly running the bloody company all of a sudden.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Brock said:


> WWE also turned Shane saying "I want control of Monday Night Raw" into if he wins, he's suddenly running the bloody company all of a sudden.


They tried to have their cake and eat it too as always.









>get people to watch Wrestlemania
>give them WM MOMENT MAGGLE! :jbl

Nothing ever changes, just the people that wrestle.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Not even going to bother DVRing tonight. It all looks so tragic after the Wrestlemania dust has settled and I'm going to invest my time in something that won't piss me off.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Dr. Phil appearing seems so random... I don't get it.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm not gonna watch this


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Drago said:


> They tried to have their cake and eat it too as always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What irritates the fuck out of me is that they literally destroyed an entire storyline just to protect a streak that isn't even there anymore.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Well this is getting me pretty excited.........

I'll probably be asleep before 10.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Is this prick "doctor" that baldheaded guy who tried to calm down team Hell No?


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought last weeks raw was pretty good. I am looking forward to watching this one on DVR. It was nice to see some new faces and I was happy to see Apollo Crews wrestle as well as AJ Styles winning his match. 

Hopefully this show will be decent even though the Dr.Phil angle has disaster written all over it though.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

People have already forgotten how good last week was and are back to default 'everything sucks' mode :lol


Wonder what they have in store for Dr Phil. Maybe he's gonna do a session with the audience and talk about the underlying issues of their disdain for Roman Reigns.

A "Why are y'all so insecure about yourselves?" would be fire


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719540568460763137


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719540568460763137


What was the point in having that Mania match again? :lmao

This looks so bad right now, barely any of the previews are exciting, the whole thing is a mess.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns lost the Rumble after a 30 min breathing break and yet he got a main event title match at WM32.

Shane lost to Undertaker resulting in him not controlling Raw, and he now gets to control Raw.

Lesnar squashed Ambrose (ok, I'll believe this one) but then doesn't appear on Raw to destroy Reigns (Bork should be champ).

AJ Styles lost to Jericho and now he's #1 Contender after only a few months (way too soon, but we all know Reigns is going to win that match).

Charlotte cheats for 2 months to get wins and you'd think there would be a clean victory at WM32 by someone else.

Overall, NOTHING happened at WM32. Oh wait, a bunch of retired wrestlers showed up. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jnr_rich (Mar 31, 2015)

Like I said in a previous thread..'WrestleMania 32 - The most pointless WrestleMania of all time'? Going by the bookings of course.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Shishara said:


> Is this prick "doctor" that baldheaded guy who tried to calm down team Hell No?


No, that was Dr. GOAT Shelby.


----------



## Money In The Bank (Feb 28, 2016)

Vince: "I'm gonna write you out of my will Shane. Stephanie gets everything. You’re no longer my son”

But hell, turns out social media likes you so feel free to run Raw.

fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719540568460763137


WWE has to be trolling. What the f^ck was the point of the entire storyline to begin with?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Money In The Bank said:


> Vince: "I'm gonna write you out of my will Shane. Stephanie gets everything. You’re no longer my son”
> 
> But hell, turns out social media likes you so feel free to run Raw.
> 
> fpalm


The last two years of WWE booking in a nutshell. Except usually whatever social media seems to want, they'll do the exact opposite.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> WWE has to be trolling. What the f^ck was the point of the entire storyline to begin with?


:lol :lol 

I'll gladly have Shane back and ignore #WWElogic


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

No.

No.

Doubt it.

Fuck off.

Probably not.

What?

Hope so.

Nah.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> I'll gladly have Shane back and ignore #WWElogic


Shane's first move should be to fire the creative team and bring in competent writers

:yoshi


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Will we actually _see_ him though? :xzibit 

Just have to fpalm at this whole mess tbh. It's great seeing Shane, but this whole fiasco just sums it all up.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Dr Phil? :fuckthis

:loweringangle




Money In The Bank said:


> Vince: "I'm gonna write you out of my will Shane. Stephanie gets everything. You’re no longer my son”
> 
> But hell, turns out social media likes you so feel free to run Raw.
> 
> fpalm


This fucking company man.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

There is honestly no hook for me to watch RAW tonight or for the foreseeable future. None. Even if the Bullet Club somehow debuts tonight (I was done with that group in New Japan months ago. It means nothing to me anymore). RAW is just....stagnant. Dull and boring. There is no buzz for this company other than WrestleMania season and it sucked for the most part this year.

Don't be surprised if the rating is a big drop from that poor ass 2.93 rating last Monday the night AFTER Mania. For all those sick of the product, this is your chance. Don't fucking watch. Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> Reigns lost the Rumble after a 30 min breathing break and yet he got a main event title match at WM32.
> 
> Shane lost to Undertaker resulting in him not controlling Raw, and he now gets to control Raw.
> 
> ...


All of this.

How is this so difficult for them? 

What the actual fuck is going on?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Well.. It seems i'm going to get high tonight and then maybe just maybe watch a bit of raw.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Betting tonight Roman drops the "edge " to his character and returns to boring cookie cutter face that gets shoved down our throats.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Sincere said:


> All of this.
> 
> How is this so difficult for them?
> 
> What the actual fuck is going on?


Logic has not exist in WWE. I mean clearly giving people storylines that make sense would is out question.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Will def be stopping at the liquor store on my way home today.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

I don't know who Dr Phil is


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719540568460763137


*FUCK THIS COMPANY*

Why not put Shane fucking over, Taker doesn't even have a streak anymore he means dick all at mania you bellends, this company gives me what I want as I love me some Shane O Mac but manage to piss me off at the same time.

None of these fucking mania results mattered they only took the title off Roman so he can have his coronation at WM everyone knew that WM was basically irrelevant.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The McMahons will have family therapy with Phil. This should be so exciting.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719540568460763137


Why didn't they hear the overwhelming social media support to make Shane win at Wrestlemania.
Oh, that's right, a guy showing up once a year will otherwise throw a fit if he lost in his home state.

Why was Vince mad again about Bret refusing to lose the belt in Canada?


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

I think we see $hane in house & interfere between aj & rr & add any stipulation in match at WWE payback


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This Raw better not feel like a Vince raw again,they need to overhaul everything but of course WWE won't do that.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> *FUCK THIS COMPANY*
> 
> Why not put Shane fucking over, Taker doesn't even have a streak anymore he means dick all at mania you bellends, this company gives me what I want as I love me some Shane O Mac but manage to piss me off at the same time.
> 
> None of these fucking mania results mattered they only took the title off Roman so he can have his coronation at WM everyone knew that WM was basically irrelevant.


Exactly, that's exactly what I mean. They go to the trouble of building up Shane, Sasha, AJ, New Day, Ryback, with their limited creative minds, and then they take these people, and make them lose in their pivotal moments, and carry on pretending nothing happened. And then they wonder why nobody cares anymore.

Wrestlemania was once there to build careers, not to ruin them.

Even Reigns‘ win was significantly lessened by it being his third fucking world title win. It didn't mean anything. Survivor Series was even better.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have high hopes for this weeks Raw. After the excitement of the post Mania Raw, this is usually the week where all that excitement turns to nothing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Shane/Taker WM match literally has ZERO meaning.

:lmao

What a shit-show.

If there was anyone left prior to WM that still took WWE at their word that their stipulations and promises mean anything; they're gone now. Stipulations and promises now have literally ZERO meaning in WWE. Their last bit of legitimacy; they just took a huge shit on.

Great job, guys.

Basically, they wanted Shane to win so he could control Raw, but didn't have the balls to have Shane go over Taker or ask Taker to do the job for Shane. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Another RAW without The Authority though :mark:


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I wasn't buying ANY scenario where Shane goes over Taker, so I have no problem with Taker winning at Mania and then Vince giving Shane control the next night. Sure, it all felt backwards but whatever. We know Taker/Shane wasn't the original plan, so why the hell would they have a replacement opponent go over Taker? 

Taker lost once at Mania, he should never lose ever again. Brock is the 1 in 23-1, its not special if its 22-2.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Brollins said:


> *Well.. It seems i'm going to get high tonight *and then maybe just maybe watch a bit of raw.


That is what helps me get through RAW.:grin2:


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

admiremyclone said:


> I wasn't buying ANY scenario where Shane goes over Taker, so I have no problem with Taker winning at Mania and then Vince giving Shane control the next night. Sure, it all felt backwards but whatever. We know Taker/Shane wasn't the original plan, so why the hell would they have a replacement opponent go over Taker?
> 
> Taker lost once at Mania, he should never lose ever again. Brock is the 1 in 23-1, its not special if its 22-2.


I have no major issues with this either. Most people wanted Shane to "take over" raw and most people wanted the undertaker to win. 

WWE gave us both.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Ensoul said:


> I have no major issues with this either. Most people wanted Shane to "take over" raw and most people wanted the undertaker to win.
> 
> WWE gave us both.


Pretty much. I think there would be more people pissed off if Undertaker had won, even with interference. People would be laughing their asses off at the "stupidity" of a non-wrestler beating The fucking Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ECW Fan 824 (Dec 9, 2015)

I think The Authority will start off the show saying how "bad" last week's Raw was with Shane in control and then introduce Vince to thank him for keeping The Authority in power. They then introducing Dr. Phil who could do a "better" job at running it than Shane. Shane will come out and they'll have an argument (just like on most of Dr. Phil's shows) over who should be in charge. Linda will come out with a document that will put Shane in charge of Raw.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The Shane/Taker WM match literally has ZERO meaning.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


The whole Shane thing legitimately felt like a WCW story and match. In fact, Flair vs Piper for control in 1999 was better.

:flairdance


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

admiremyclone said:


> Pretty much. I think there would be more people pissed off if Undertaker had won, even with interference. People would be laughing their asses off at the "stupidity" of a non-wrestler beating The fucking Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


Taker looked as bad as Shane in that match if not worse and it could of been a way of using Legends/Cena without hurting young talent or it even could of made Wyatts look strong by causing him to lose.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> This Raw better not feel like a Vince raw again,they need to overhaul everything but of course WWE won't do that.


Don't worry, Shane's in charge tonight!:eyeroll2 :Jordan


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like clusterfuck and WWE-fuckery will LOOK STRONG again tonight. Way to go, Dr. Phil!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Giving Shane control of RAW despite losing is a taking a shit on the fans for sure. Having Shane lose he shouldn't be seen again or have him go over Taker. It's just laughable. I hope he isn't there again tonight but of course he will be. Whole thing was a farce to begin with. Although, I had zero investment in that match which I was surprised by tbh.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

If I'm running things Enzo and Cass start this show. They come out, Enzo says his schtick, say they just got the call up and they aren't waiting for their spot later in the show and Cass ends with his schtick.

This wrestling shit isn't difficult.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Do you smell what the Phil is cooking?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm reaaaadyyyyyyyyy :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If these morons had any sense, they would have had Shane hijacking the show last week, until Vince blows a gasket and screams "you want Raw? Alright big shot, show what you got next week!"

Anything, but don't just GIVE it to him!


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Gonna be a great Raw


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

If this was the attitude era Dr. Phil would get a stunner a rockbottom and a socko lol. But how can ppl be mad this is better than the Authority. Last RAW was atleast entertaining


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

Sleepngbear said:


> The last two years of WWE booking in a nutshell. Except usually whatever social media seems to want, they'll do the exact opposite.


Whatever happens, they find a way for more MacMahon screentime.

See Montreal(I know, not social media), see #GiveDivasAChance , see this.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jakall said:


> Gonna be a great Raw


:surprise:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jakall said:


> Gonna be a great Raw


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cory Graves on the RAW preshow saying "Shane McMahon had connections with Enzo's probation officer, got him let out for the night" lol


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

These 3 hour RAWs. :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:. Put NXT from 8-9... And main roster for 9-11. Problem solved.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

killacamt said:


> Cory Graves on the RAW preshow saying "Shane McMahon had connections with Enzo's probation officer, got him let out for the night" lol


omg :lmao :sodone


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

#FuckDrPhil


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

killacamt said:


> Cory Graves on the RAW preshow saying "Shane McMahon had connections with Enzo's probation officer, got him let out for the night" lol


That guy should be on the RAW commentating team not Saxton and JBL. Just Graves and Cole, who can commentate when giving a chance to.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I wonder if they will actually do something with Titus if it's a smark crowd he would properly get a pretty good pop.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Rocketmansid said:


> That guy should be on the RAW commentating team not Saxton and JBL. Just Graves and Cole, who can commentate when giving a chance to.


Graves and Mauro Ranallo, period.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, I have such mixed feelings about Booker T as an announcer

On the one hand - he had an incredible career and truly reached the top of the card at one point. He brings legitimacy and just sounds like a veteran.

On the other hand - he says the strangest, weirdest shit in the world. 

Idk man.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jakall said:


> Gonna be a great Raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Shane's in charge again. 

So, yeah, the Hell in a Cell was completely pointless.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Im def copping a pair of Otungas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Completely forgot about Dr. Phil being on tonight's RAW.

Welp, here goes.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

TripleG said:


> Oh Shane's in charge again.
> 
> So, yeah, Wrestlemania was completely pointless.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Completely forgot about Dr. Phil being on tonight's RAW.
> 
> Welp, here goes.


You just reminded me of that :lol. Oh dear WWE.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its that time again


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

deanambroselover said:


> Let the WWE fuckery begin


Does it ever truly end?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, starting with a tribute to Mulligan. Sadly I don't know much about him.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

I still don't understand why Shane agreed to face taker in the first place. If he had all these secrets on Vince in a lock box then he already had the leverage? Blackmail him, don't agree to a match you will almost certainly lose then agree to give up the secrets when you do. Wheres the logic in that? And now he is running Raw anyways so the whole thing is just odd as fuck. Also, Why did Steph and HHH not give a shit about Shane-taker at all? They were gonna be fired if Shane won right?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

We are getting a father-son therapy session with Dr.Phil aren't we?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Didn't know WWE was in LA tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shane is so cool, natural and swagged out. Complete opposite of his corny ass family.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Shane in control again?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who wonders what the fuck Shane is still around for?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Undertaker vs Shane O'Mac may well be the most pointless match of all time now. Why even bother with the control of Raw stipulation?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Losing at mania was for nothing dude is still around


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bambamgordy said:


> I still don't understand why Shane agreed to face taker in the first place. If he had all these secrets on Vince in a lock box then he already had the leverage? Blackmail him, don't agree to a match you will almost certainly lose then agree to give up the secrets when you do. Wheres the logic in that? And now he is running Raw anyways so the whole thing is just odd as fuck. Also, Why did Steph and HHH not give a shit about Shane-taker at all? They were gonna be fired if Shane won right?


what in the WWE even makes sense lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So much for the rumors that Shane wouldn't be appearing live.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane McMahon and Undertaker had like the most pointless match ever at WM.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

So lets all pretend WM32 never happed K


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

"Due to overwheming social media support" Way to empower all the morons on twitter to tweet there complaints more WWE.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Shane in my TV is always a good way to start Raw.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DA MONEY in DA HOUSE!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Does it ever truly end?


There will always be fuckery


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Nothing I hate more than Shane McMahon's shit trainers.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So is Shane back long term?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What is that coat? lol


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

I've caved in and I'm back for tonight. Hoping for some Dr Phil-based funny comments.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Undertaker vs Shane - If Taker wins Shane doesn't get control of Raw... unless social media supports him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Can we all stop and appreciate the Terra Ryzing sign?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Losing at mania was for nothing dude is still around


Shane invoked the jump off the top the cell clause.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shane is great, but this story lacks logic even in the world of professional wrestling.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Shane sounds like them feels are getting to him again.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane is in the house!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Shane in my TV is always a good way to start Raw.


Ditto!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Enzo and Cass better with the tag team tourney


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Donnie said:


> So lets all pretend WM32 never happed K


I'm trying to pretend it never happened :no:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SHINSUKLEE said:


> Giving Shane control of RAW despite losing is a taking a shit on the fans for sure. Having Shane lose he shouldn't be seen again or have him go over Taker. It's just laughable. *I hope he isn't there again tonight but of course he will be.* Whole thing was a farce to begin with. Although, I had zero investment in that match which I was surprised by tbh.





















And just like Bane, the WWE is trying their damnedest to break people.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dem boos for Roman. 

Feels good man.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What city are we in?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Shane McMahon is boss!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Wild crowd. I may actually stay up for this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WM was a joke. Taker, Steph and HHH are nowhere to be seen. Shane running RAW. :heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane sounds like he's constipated or something :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fucking love Shane.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

The Taker-Shane match wasn't even anywhere near good enough to warrant a big suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I hope Shane stays in this role. It's been too long since we've had a face authority figure.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

A tag team tourney? Wow that is something new and refreshing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

P1 v. SZ? Oh snap!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So of course Owens after losing the IC title has nothing to do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn vs AJ should be :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I suppose Zayn/Styles will be enough to keep me invested tonight :side:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

My stream froze on the boos. Lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles...okay WWE, you got me hooked for 3 hours or at least until the end of the match. :clap


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zayn v AJ


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Zayn vs Styles!

Wow this booking is sweet!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow. There are officially NO storylines in the E


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Oh shit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes! Kevin Owens


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So is Owens going to get something to do?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Knew Kevin was coming out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> So of course Owens after losing the IC title has nothing to do.


Spoke too soon.:mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Zayn/Styles kada


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Styles vs. Zayn. :mark:


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Shane's covered in smark jizz


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

No way are they turning the WHC match at Payback into a 3 way? Sami vs. AJ will be awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW's looking real good tonight


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

KO is the best thing going in WWE, they did him dirty at WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> A tag team tourney? Wow that is something new and refreshing.


One person is happy with that


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Using Internet stars to get more WWE network subscribers


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A face GM in Raw doing wise decisions!? What kind of WWE is this!?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> So of course Owens after losing the IC title has nothing to do.


At least wait for the segment to be over to start bitching.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now all we need is for them to do is Dr. Shelby vs. Dr. Phil in an Elimination Chamber match and this would be the perfect Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> So of course Owens after losing the IC title has nothing to do.


Think it's clear he's going to screw Zayn out of the shot.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

These Owens pops lately. Wow.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm already having fun lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the reaction KO gets when his music hits. It's not a 'boo' or a 'cheer', it's more like an 'ooooooooooh!', as if the crowd knows shit is about to go down.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooofff Owens


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

As fucking dumb as the whole storyline is about Shane taking over Raw last week, this week, but losing at WM.....fuck it he comes out and announces a tag tourney, women's title match, Zayn/Styles for Zayn's possibility of making the match a 3 way match against Roman. Fuck it, I'm having fun with this now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Wow. There are officially NO storylines in the E


Need to get Orton back for the standard Orton/Sheamus filler feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So it's going to be a triple threat at Payback. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM shane he doesn't have to earn his IC title rematch


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Was hoping for a fatal four way at Payback.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love that Shane says "matchup" just like Vince


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane pulling the same stip that Vince used on him! :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro running around since 2:30pm.:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KO vs Cesaro!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I ma few minutes late tonight. Shane is still in charge? So that cage match at WrestleMania ment nothing?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro vs. Owens


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Shane saying this may be his last week gets me sad lol.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I love Shane


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Already approaching being a better card than WrestleMania 32


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens v Cesaro WTF IS GOING ON!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Knew they were forcing Cesaro back into the IC picture. A joke.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Owens - Cesaro oh shit :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swiss superman!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro/Owens and Zayn/Styles :done


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO/Cesaro and AJ Styles/Sami Zayn.. WOW :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Cesaro vs KO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does KO have to earn a rematch?

:drake1


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Sami Zayn in the title match. Owens vs. Cesaro. Win!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Could be Raw of the year.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Tonight's card is already better than WM32.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zayn/Styles and Owens/Cesaro.... Are we watching WWE or are we watching ROH?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

So Zack Ryder is getting left with nothing :crying:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cesaro's got the Bond rifling in his entrance.

That's fucking amazing.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Cesaro wears suits now?!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn, Cesaro killing it swag.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Zayn getting a chance to win a spot in the WWE title match, yet Owens has to settle for earning only a IC title match? They both lost at Mania!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This match is how you star Raw.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Cesaro with the 007 titantron :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL. I love how they make Shane give us everything that the hardcore fans always complain that The Authority/Vince doesn't give us. They so know what they're doing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Why does KO have to earn a rematch?
> 
> :drake1


Because the WWE doesnt follow its own rules


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

He comes out looking like a secret service agent with the Bill Cosby shades


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

They're actually doing the James Bond gimmick with Cesaro. I love it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Why does KO have to earn a rematch?
> 
> :drake1


Was just going to ask the same thing!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gah, a commercial already.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro's rip off suit entrance is badass :banderas


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bring back the arm band thing, Cesaro


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Diggin' the suit entrance of Cesaro. The guy just oozes star potential. Hopefully WWE gets it right this time around.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Why does KO have to earn a rematch?
> 
> :drake1


Because he talked back to a McMahon. The cardinal sin of the WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro throwing up gang signs!? :ti


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I hope Cesaro goes over in this match and beats Miz at Payback for the IC title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro is a fucking star.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

This Shane guy seems to know what he's doing, so they should give him a match were he could earn the chance to run it.......OH GODDAMN IT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cesaro's perfect


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Cesaro is such a boss. I'm so excited.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHA why cesaro, is that his new entrance?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Zayn/Styles? Well, they got me hooked for the main event (assuming that's what it is).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So glad Cesaro is back. He was missed.

:mj2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So now he rips his clothes off?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro looks like he lost all of his muscles. :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So happy Ceasaro is doing the suit shedding thing regularly now. Epic entrance.*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

KO wins probably. Or Zayn interferes to set up a match with KO at next PPV after he loses to AJ Styles.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"How do we get down from these ladders?" 

"I guess we just wait for somebody to come by and we jump on them" 

LOL! I need to see the E&C show.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

This sounds like the best card in months.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Cesaro with the bond theme lol!

Great start already with Shane. I hope he isn't gone next week..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I hope they do the right thing and put the IC title on Cesaro. Idc about promo ability considering the guy you want to fill the void guys like Austin and Rock and Hulk Hogan occupied is a guy that can't talk longer than 60 seconds or even enter the Royal Rumble without botching it. Push the man already.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Ummm I'm confused. Am I supposed to be feeling sympathy for Owens? 

Zayn has done nothing to deserve a title shot before KO and Owens is entitled to a IC rematch without having to face Cesaro.

I'm confused


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That segment was better than anything that had Authority's name in it. 

Cesaro have a new tatto? :O


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I love both men but Cesaro should win he just returned and already has lost once.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Was just going to ask the same thing!


Yeah it doesn't make sense but we are getting a Cesaro and KO match so oh well.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Nattie and Charlotte have really good matches, Tag Tourney could be fun, and the two big matchups

Could be a wild one


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

TD_DDT said:


> KO wins probably.


He should win. He should get his rematch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait, the stripper suit ripping thing was not just to swerve a injured return bit and its his new entrance now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shane-O: "This may be my last night."

:heston

While Owens / Cesaro should be fun, it's fucked up how KO actually has a valid reason as to why he deserves an immediate rematch and gets shafted regardless. On a side note, I like how they've added the James Bond sniper scope effect on the minitron during Cesaro's entrance to make him like Bond ripping off his suit to become the Swiss Superman.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm all in for stripper Cesaro


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Can we please have some matches outside of smarktopia tonight too?

I'd mark for a Ryback/Reigns brawl tbqf


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Chances of Gallows and Anderson vs Social Outcasts in Tag Tourney Round 1?*


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Was just going to ask the same thing!


and shouldn't Ryder get a rematch to? or did i miss that?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shane is doing a great job I think they should give him a HIAC match against The Undertaker and if he wins he gets control of RAW


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

All the people in the thread bitching about the logic of Shane McMahon should remember how the storylines never made any fucking sense in the Attitude Era either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It looks like Cesaro has been reading the Jason Statham/Hitman suggestions for his character. I like it. Now just get rid of that awful theme song.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Cesaro will win but I always want Owens to win but if Cesaro wins maybe they'll have him beat Miz because that makes more sense than Owens beating Miz so I'm torn as to what I want and my anal fissures are flaring up too.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

If only RAW openings could be this way weekly.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sami fucks Owens over against Cesaro
Owens fucks Sami over against Styles

Reigns vs Styles
Owens vs Sami
Cesaro vs Miz

Tonight's Raw everybody, I love it.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Why does KO have to earn a rematch?
> 
> :drake1





KuritaDavion said:


> Because he talked back to a McMahon. The cardinal sin of the WWE.


But Triple H is not getting his rematch either.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

They literally announced more in 5 minutes though then they ever do in a HHH/Steph 20 minute promo and I'm hyped now for the rest of the show with AJ/Zayn, Charlotte/Nattie and the tag tournament. It really is so simple. God knows why it seems to exceed what they're capable of.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro's suit ripping is cheesy in a bad way.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

So far an amazing start. Lots of great matches lined-up. And man shanes face healed-up quickly.
He must have wolverine quality healing properties!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bambamgordy said:


> Joseph92 said:
> 
> 
> > Was just going to ask the same thing!
> ...


His rematch was last week.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This Raw seems pretty packed I wonder how Dr Phil is going to ruin it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm so glad that Cesaro is back. He was truly missed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bambamgordy said:


> and shouldn't Ryder get a rematch to? or did i miss that?


He got his rematch on smackdown last week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Chances of Gallows and Anderson vs Social Outcasts in Tag Tourney Round 1?*


They're saving them for a run in. Not some waste of a tourney.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Okay, what changed? I know it can't be as simple as having a different figurehead "running" the show. The matchups, storylines actually progressing, newer talent and older talent being utilized at the same time.

Did Vince finally start giving the fans what they want more?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It looks like Cesaro has been reading the Jason Statham/Hitman suggestions for his character. I like it. Now just get rid of that awful theme song.*


I like the Superman/James Bond character/gimmick he got going on. Makes him stand out and look unique, and his wrestling ability already does that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck is that on Cesaro's arm?

:drake1


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cesaro needs some elbow pads and a new theme and he's golden.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

a 10 minute opening promo where the face owner of the company runs through all the matches the fans want and are going to see tonight?

I could get used to this :wow


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

djpiccalo said:


> Ummm I'm confused. Am I supposed to be feeling sympathy for Owens?
> 
> *Zayn has done nothing to deserve a title shot before KO* and Owens is entitled to a IC rematch without having to face Cesaro.
> 
> I'm confused


zayn was supposed to partecipate in the fatal 4 but owens attacked him before the match 

this is why zayn is getting a second chance


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Maryse starting to look more like she did in her previous run.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That isn't a tattoo on Cesaro's arm is it lol


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

So in the Uk with have an advert for a documentary about Morgan Freeman finding god. Last time i checked he was god.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

IC number one contenders match, womens title match, tag team tournament begins and a match with implications for the WWE title match. I'm liking the sound of this show, announcing matches which actually matter might be a good strategy. Who would have knew?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HEADLOCK MASTER:lol

Owens is so awesome.


----------



## Gabbos1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Headlock master lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Cesaro's shoulder doesn't look too good yet, hope he doesn't injure himself again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro, James Cesaro.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> What the fuck is that on Cesaro's arm?
> 
> :drake1


Mercifully it isn't a tattoo. Was a little worried when I first saw it bama4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Owens calling himself the headlock master....LOL!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stephleref said:


> But Triple H is not getting his rematch either.


Trips hasn't asked for it yet. If they want to do Reigns/Trips again he'll invoke it anytime he wants because he's the boss. Plus if Ryder got his rematch, why shouldn't Owens?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HEADLOCK MASTER!!!!!!!!! :lmao:

Can we get a t-shirt of that?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> What the fuck is that on Cesaro's arm?


Kinetic tape. Many athletes in all sports use it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"You mean theres Maryse"


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

So great to see Maryse back, albeit in a non-wrestling role.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> That isn't a tattoo on Cesaro's arm is it lol


No it's tape because of his injury


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"I got carried away, John." - KO :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

How sweet of KO to apologize to Bradshaw and his hat. :cozy


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

HEADLOCK MASTER!

God bless this fat motherfucker.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Cesaro has more swag now i like it


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Headlock Master. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here we go headlock, here we go...................


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Maryse - Miz's other prize.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

1. The Shane running RAW story line makes no sense

2. I know Shane isn't actually running RAW

3. I won't complain if they continue to have him run RAW because the gimmick seems to be he does shit that I want to see...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is pretty hot. I like it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cesaro is interacting more with the crowd. That's a good thing to get him over.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> How sweet of KO to apologize to Bradshaw and his hat. :cozy


Huh ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why so many restholds already?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is that Weird Al?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Owens was born to be heel


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That segment was better than anything that had Authority's name in it.
> 
> Cesaro have a new tatto? :O


the Authority is still selling the lost to Roman Reigns. :reigns2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens is the best heel, he is such a great trash talker. the rest of the roster needs to' take notes


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. We're 18 mins into the show and nothing has sucked yet.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mra22 said:


> Huh ?


Watch the show dammit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> I'd mark for a Ryback/Reigns brawl tbqf


THA BIG GUY winning the U.S. Title so the Lucha Dragons become serious contenders for the tag titles would be cool.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> "I got carried away, John." - KO :lmao


The most effortlessly funny guy on the roster. His timing and tone is what separates him from the pack. He can legit be hilarious when he wants to. :mj5


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

U think hhh will invoke his rematch clause? Lol nope


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

These two are boring as shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Why so many restholds already?


To help out Cesaro get back into it slowly.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sweet sequence


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rated R? said:


> Mra22 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh ?
> ...


This, a hundred times this. So many dumb comments in the thread already.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Cesaro is interacting more with the crowd. That's a good thing to get him over.


But he'll never grab the brass ring :vince5


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cesaro's dropkick is dope.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cesaro is a fuckin machine.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I know it just "actors" switching spots...Shane in place of HHH and Stephanie but these last couple weeks seems really different. The matches everyone wants to see, the guys getting pushed who we want to see pushed, etc.

Why is this? Why couldn't WWE done this all along? If this is seriously a real reset, I'm not complaining, but I wonder why its happening now...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

These guys are too good.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Chances of Gallows and Anderson vs Social Outcasts in Tag Tourney Round 1?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANOTHER commercial???

Come on, guys.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Why so many restholds already?
> ...


Not to mention that the rest spots are building a ton of crowd engagement for this match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Did Shane mention Kalisto? I swear why the fuck is he still the US champ, he barely appears on Raw anymore.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Another Ad break :mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Huh ?


Owens got thrown outside the ring, he slapped the announcer table and knocked Bradshaw's hat aside as a result, but then put the hat back on the table and apologized to Bradshaw due to them both being heels.

It was pretty funny. :sk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So I guess Titus is no longer suspended with this Universal Orlando/WWE USA Network sponsored ad


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> ANOTHER commercial???
> 
> Come on, guys.


No surprise here unfortunately.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro is gonna win and Owens will interfere in the Zayn/Styles match out of frustration. Calling it now!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Did Shane mention Kalisto? I swear why the fuck is he still the US champ, he barely appears on Raw anymore.


Isn't he on SD pretty much every week.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Titus is alive!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

One thing that hasn't changed is JBL. We get it, Owens got screwed. Enough is enough. How the fuck is his constant harping on this kind of shit remotely entertaining? For the love of Christ, call the motherfucking match or shut the FUCK up. Quit the fucking bickering and call the motherfucking matches. They finally have good matches coming and what looks like some story line advancement, and they still have to piss all over it with this bullshit. Just SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Way too many commercials on RAW...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Isn't he on SD pretty much every week.


Yeah but he took the pin over Sin Cara he is a joke, and is generally never booked very strong.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Just woke up in time for Raw, missed the first 10 minutes. I understand Shane O Mac is back in charge? Because fuck logic, that's why.

Cesaro vs. Owens is a great way to start, they had great matches last year and I was fortunate enough to see one live in Sydney.

Ceasro appears to have lost a significant amount of muscle though.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Why would you run ads during an Owens/Cesaro match?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LegendKilla15 said:


> U think hhh will invoke his rematch clause? Lol nope


Maybe The Rock, Batista, Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins and Triple H will invoke their match/rematch clauses at the same time at WrestleMania next year to burn them all off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yeah but he took the pin over Sin Cara he is a joke, and is generally never booked very strong.


Wait, Kailsto took a pin from Sin Cara recently????

:ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yeah but he took the pin over Sin Cara he is a joke.


They should have kept the IC title on Owens so he can feud with Zayn and given MIz the US title.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I know it just "actors" switching spots...Shane in place of HHH and Stephanie but these last couple weeks seems really different. The matches everyone wants to see, the guys getting pushed who we want to see pushed, etc.
> 
> *Why is this? Why couldn't WWE done this all along? If this is seriously a real reset, I'm not complaining, but I wonder why its happening now...*


*
*

WWE has done this before over the years. They have good RAW shows and suddenly go back to the old process. We shall see if things truly are different this time around though.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I know it just "actors" switching spots...Shane in place of HHH and Stephanie but these last couple weeks seems really different. The matches everyone wants to see, the guys getting pushed who we want to see pushed, etc.
> 
> Why is this? Why couldn't WWE done this all along? If this is seriously a real reset, I'm not complaining, but I wonder why its happening now...


That's what I'm saying. This seems like it really was simple to fix. Give us fans the matchups we want to see and don't have an authority figure that gets too far in the way. The Authority had their time, but it's time for them to stay gone this time.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Shane in the gorilla position. :shane2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Of course we missed that.. Fucking need to quit with all these commercials


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Wait, Kailsto took a pin from Sin Cara recently????
> 
> :ti


Sorry I worded it weird I meant that they had Kalisto pinned by vaudevillains instead of Sin Cara.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have kept the IC title on Owens so he can feud with Zayn and *given MIz the US title.*


*

*

I agree except for giving Miz the U.S. belt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rocketmansid said:


> Avada Kedavra said:
> 
> 
> > I know it just "actors" switching spots...Shane in place of HHH and Stephanie but these last couple weeks seems really different. The matches everyone wants to see, the guys getting pushed who we want to see pushed, etc.
> ...


Yep, sadly I'm expecting Randy Orton vs John Cena to main event SummerSlam.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

God a crowd can change so much in just a week


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Shane in the gorilla position. :shane2


That is awesome! Like a boss!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Cesaro's knee pads have tapped out.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cesaro still can't find knee pads that fit lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I know it just "actors" switching spots...Shane in place of HHH and Stephanie but these last couple weeks seems really different. The matches everyone wants to see, the guys getting pushed who we want to see pushed, etc.
> 
> Why is this? Why couldn't WWE done this all along? If this is seriously a real reset, I'm not complaining, but I wonder why its happening now...


Because it's not necessarily what 'everyone wants to see'. There are so many more fans that watch RAW than the ones that exist online, or are vocal at shows. 

They've always been aware that certain fans want certain guys pushed, but for whatever reason, they don't/didn't see those guys in the same light. They're not stupid.

Shane represents those vocal fans, they've made that clear since he came back with the whole 'ratings are down, you are pushing the wrong guys', etc.

I'm guessing they're just doing these couple of weeks with Shane in charge, and going full on hardcore fans booking style just to see what kind of reaction it gets. This is probably a little trial run. If it's successful they might continue with this kind of booking.

That's my guess anyway.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Maryse's legs...damn...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree except for giving Miz the U.S. belt.


Well i just said that because they gave him the IC title. If they were going to give him a title it should have been US not IC.

I agree he shouldn't have either.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This match is fucking awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> God a crowd can change so much in just a week


except for Reigns getting booed that never changes lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Bradshaw for saying Viva La Raza and beating me to the punch in calling it a bullfrog splash :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful spinning uppercut.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice tribute to D-Lo Brown.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Cesaro still can't find knee pads that fit lol


I cannot confirm this but I heard he also can't find a cup that fits


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can they start calling it the TOAD splash now?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well i just said that because they gave him the IC title. If they were going to give him a title it should have been US not IC.
> 
> I agree he shouldn't have either.


Yeah I see your point. Yeah U.S. belt would of been even better on Miz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens jobs clean again.

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was awesome. Great, great match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This match is fucking awesome.



Cant wait for Owens vs Nakamura and Cesaro vs Nakamura.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Good match. Sloppy moment or two but 9/10


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So, they're finally treating Cesaro how he deserves.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

gootch neutralizer


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Never liked the neutralizer...seems weak.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Springboard spinning uppercut is my favourite thing in Wrestling.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Owens loses to a one armed man........


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit he lost clean!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

And Owens loses again. WTF...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match.. Cesaro's selling was superb in this.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You go Cesaro! Awesome.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Average to dull match. Lay off the uppercuts Cesaro.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I like how Cesaro sold the shoulder injury by not going full ham on the swing.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Poor guy, his theme song is such generic garbage.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Great match. Owens frog splash should be his finisher. It looks brutal every time.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The right guy won, but Zayn should have interfered.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Good match and good on Kevin for putting him over. I'd like him to beat Miz but I doubt they'd take the belt off of him so soon with Maryse returning.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Owens is not done for the night


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What a joke. Owens doesn't even get his IC rematch that he deserves


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally Cesaro has a win over Owens.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Miz is Cesaro's next feud, as long as he leaves with the IC title, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro with the win!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Man that was a great match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cesaro winning the workrate belt? I like it. Hopefully Miz is just a transitional champion.*


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

What was the d lo brown tribute? Must have missed it


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro as Intercontinental Champion sounds good, glad he's finally starting to get what looks like a push.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait...is that a brass ring in his hand?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they just say WWE fans???


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, Cesaro goes over?!! Shit. Owens really gonna be pissed now. 

Goddamn, that's a major beer gut Owens had bulging up from down there on the mat.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Was thinking KO would win but a loss makes sense to set up a feud with SZ (assuming he loses tonight)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm surprised that Natayla is gonna be fed to Charlotte so soon.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro getting that Tyson Kidd rub.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Cesaro next IC Champ.:trips8


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Poor guy, his theme song is such generic garbage.


Yeah his theme is trash.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Kevin Owen doesn't get his rematch now?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Glad and happy that Cesaro won clean. The dude deserves a push, and he is getting it. He sold very well.

No problems with a KO defeat, he will fuck up Sami Zayn at the end of Raw and it will still be Reigns/AJ 

Solid Raw so far


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Reigns = Sawft lol..


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Good match and good on Kevin for putting him over. *I'd like him to beat Miz but I doubt they'd take the belt off of him so soon with Maryse returning.*


*

*

That shouldn't mean anything as Maryse was just primarily brought back to be in Total Divas.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Awwweeeesssoommmmmeeee! Good for Cesaro!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't mind Owens losing clean because he's probably going to screw Zayn tonight leading to Zayn/Owens at the PPV.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte should never EEEEEEEEEEEVER speak on the microphone again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

****To tune of 3DG Riot***
Lets go Ceasaro! Ceasaro!
Lets go Ceasaro!
Lets go Ceasaro! Ceasaro! 
Lets go Ceasaro! 



Man.. What a match!!!!*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The card for tonight's raw does not appeal to me in the slightest .Couldn't give a toss for Zayn and Styles . They have got the charisma of a piece of turd between them. Both absolutely shite on the mic. Couldn't give a shit about any womens wrestling also.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's make our best heel look weak by having him lose to a one armed man on his first singles match back from a bad injury.

And let's also have an angle around the match that makes no sense and actually gives sympathy to the heel you just made look like shit.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

SDWarrior said:


> And Owens loses again. WTF...


Someone has to lose. Losing for a heel is fine as long as they get the heat back. KO is in great shape. IMO. Cesaro needed this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I don't mind Owens losing clean because he's probably going to screw Zayn tonight leading to Zayn/Owens at the PPV.


Plus Cesaro just came back and if he's winning the IC Title you have to get him on a win streak.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good tv match between Cesaro and Owens.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> So Kevin Owen doesn't get his rematch now?


Nope


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm surprised that Natayla is gonna be fed to Charlotte so soon.


They need someone that is not Sasha or Becky until Bailey is called up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dr. Fuckoff


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God on many different levels.

fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dr. Phil boooooooooo!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Who is Dr Phil? Help me Americans.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice match, as expected.

Oh Christ, Dr. Phil is here. :ugh2


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr. Quill


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Booed Dr. Phil


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Such a scumbag of a 'man'.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is Flair trying to boost his daughter's confidence or trying to hit on her...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dr. Phil trying to help out the Flairs lol. Good luck.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I don't mind Owens losing clean because he's probably going to screw Zayn tonight leading to Zayn/Owens at the PPV.


Is Owens going to get a win then, though?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds like Mr Mackay


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, he had to come along at some point.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

All I want is these backstage segments to sound like actual people talking, not reading off a script.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Absolutely zero f*cks given about Phil. Hopefully he takes a punch or two.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol the Internet will always bitch


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol at the fans booing Dr. Phil, his in ring appearance should be classic by the crowd's reaction alone.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> I cannot confirm this but I heard he also can't find a cup that fits


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hart over Flair any fucking time. Go away Charlotte. And go away Dr Feelbad! *


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Phil I forgot he was a guest tonight fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dr.Phil is gonna be the reason these two break up:francis


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Kick that old man to the curb!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my God they actually booked Dr. Phil correctly.


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> Who is Dr Phil? Help me Americans.


^^^^^?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who is Charlotte calling a hillbilly LOL She is from SC.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> Who is Dr Phil? Help me Americans.


He's a psychologist with his own tv show. He was one of Oprah's buddies.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Does the new Women's Title remind anyone else of a Jammy Dodger?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

DR. PHIL PREAACCHHHHHHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao How does Dr. Phil sound more wooden than Charlotte?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Is Flair trying to boost his daughter's confidence or trying to hit on her...


The man just can't help himself :mj2


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WOOOOOO

fpalm


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr. Phil on one right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf :lol :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That promo was so bad that it was good. Phil did okay there :mj5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy crap that was :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

What a geek Dr. Phil is. fpalm


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Another Shane-related thing that doesn't make sense - him seemingly thinking Dr Phil is a part of the new look RAW.

He's going to kick AJ in the balls at Payback and personally hand Reigns the title or something.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

We need Dr Shelby lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, what am I watching?

:lmao


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow. He pretty much said what we were all thinking. Using him for storyline progression >>>


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Shane with the epic tan again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That segment...wasn't actually bad.

:chlol at Flair getting so bothered by Phil out-WOOing him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This Raw is everything the Raw after WrestleMania should have been.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> Who is Dr Phil? Help me Americans.


Dr. Phil was Oprah Winfrey's TV psychologist on her show originally, then they spun him off to his own talk show.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Not gonna lie that Dr. Phil segment wasn't bad, and he actually made sense.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Feels refreshing to have a face authority figure


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Shane wants to pick on Owens? Remove him now Vince. :Out


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

We're thirty five minutes in and more has happened than all of raw last week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair/Phil had me :done

Owens not screwing over Zayn so maybe AJ wins clean. I don't mind that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck Dr. Phil but him getting gangster is funny, he'd be much better in a hack WWE role than a hack Dr. TV Talkshow


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Phil doing a great job


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Did Dr. Phil just Flair the Flairs?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Phil :tucky


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shots fired on Shane's hair :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That Dr. Phil segment. :lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well. That Dr. Phil segment was surprisingly good.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

dr phil can fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who did Owens piss off?

:drake1


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hit the lockers. Lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shane is like a breathe of fresh air compare to the staleness we had with Stephanie and Triple H. Long may it continue :agree:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Oh my God they actually booked Dr. Phil correctly.


Ikr. He even managed to get a pop. Wtf is going on tonight? :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was actually pretty funny


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Super solid show so far. Even Dr. Phil.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DR PHIL PREACH! 

:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Owens whining like than Trump.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

They're doing a good job with Owens and Zayn. I can see this becoming one of those feuds that pops up time and time again, they way proper rivalries should.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So Owens can't screw sami ... so anderson and gallows can? maybe? maybe?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Dr. Phil boooooooooo!


That was actually kinda funny, and I can't stand the guy. He 'Wooooo'-d Naich before Naich could! Lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Who did Owens piss off?
> 
> :drake1


Vince probably thinks he is fat again ffs


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

But Shane did screw him though! WHO THE FUCK WRITES THIS SHOW!

Shane is acting like a heel would treat a babyface, screwing him out of a rematch that he apparently contracted to have. But wwe are acting like he is the face, so why is he being a wanker? 

I love that KO is going to lose his shit later but still it could at least make some sense.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Shane wants to pick on Owens? Remove him now Vince. :Out


Got to have a new Austin vs McMahon feud for the Next Generation?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is Owens gonna be back tonight?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DeeGuy said:


> Who is Dr Phil? Help me Americans.


A Muppets


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SDWarrior said:


> Is Owens going to get a win then, though?


I don't know. With the new news that Owens is kicked out of the building maybe he goes into a different feud with someone else. US title?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Best Raw in ages. 

Just too bad Owens is gonna come back and hurt Shane which means next week we are back dealing with The Authority/Vince running the show.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

They are building the division between heels and faces, heels with The Authority and faces with Shane.


Jesus freaking Christ, they are actually thinking to a main roster split. :cornette


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

And now New Day! This show just keeps getting better.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr. Phil was hilarious. i cant believe i'm saying that.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd rather watch Dr Phil than the Booty brigade.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*One of the best parts of ANY RAW!!!! NEW DAY ROCKS :clap*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TIME TO FEEELLL...THE POOOWAAAHHH!!! :clap :dance :clap :dance


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Owens is gonna sneak in through the crowd wearing that one zip up hoodie that everyone that sneaks in through the audience always wears


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder when they were told to stop wearing dildos on their heads


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I don't know. With the new news that Owens is kicked out of the building maybe he goes into a different feud with someone else. US title?


He will probably come out from the crowd.

Would love them to call up Nakamura to feud with him.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That segment was not bad at all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those kicks :homer


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> Shots fired on Shane's hair


I could have totally seen Vince telling Kevin Owens to say that because he gets pissy about things like grey hair.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

New Day, this first hour just keeps getting better.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Any Styles yet?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not these idiots....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hear those booooos. 

There's go away heat in the air for New Day. :mj


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince probably thinks he is fat again ffs


He is! Did you see Mt McKinley stretching out the top of his singlet? He needs some diet booty-o's.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The people running RAW tonight should be running all the shows in general.


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

Whenever cole starts telling us how long sumones held the title you know its coming to an end soon...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A NBA Jam reference. Xavier is cut from the same cloth as me.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Fucking terrible.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tag team tourney with ND as champs is a repeat storyline


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This show was decent until these fruit loops appeared on my computer screen. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> The people running RAW tonight should be running all the shows in general.


It's the same people. Literally nothing has happened except for an alright match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, this "who?" shit is annoying.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Who did Owens piss off?
> 
> :drake1


Owens...no one.

His gut... :vince <-- This guy.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Enzo and Cass the #1 Contenders confirmed


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh Christ, does New Day suck or what. Nope, first channel we switch coming up in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Golden Truth circa 2011


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Imagine how much better RAW could be if it didn't go for three fucking hours.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Enzo and Cass for Tag Team Champs :drose
@Chris JeriG.O.A.T If they lose this time, we riot :cudi*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> A NBA Jam reference. Xavier is cut from the same cloth as me.


I still got NBA Jam T.E. on the Jaguar.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That tournament is extremely jobberful.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I dont believe Ive intentionally watched a minute of Dr. Phil: but with all the damn character appearances the guy makes ranging from cutting off his leg with Shaq to Raw: guy strikes me as a real life Isaiah Friedlander. Can anyone verify or discredit that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It's the same people. Literally nothing has happened except for an alright match.


Plus the few shows after WM are always good, and people think the wWE turns a corner then May hits and the product goes back to being shit again


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Fat man doing hip thrusts. WWE is on the up (!)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Who would have the thougtht New Day would become so funny?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Golden Truth is finally a team now. :wee-bey

Too bad they're gonna be taking that :lose to The Vaudevillains.

On a side note, NEW! DAY ROCKS!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

These guys are embarrassing I don't see how anyone can like these idiots


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is Xavier Woods fucking the middle rope. Did you all see that? :curry2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EMGESP said:


> Best Raw in ages.
> 
> Just too bad Owens is gonna come back and hurt Shane which means next week we are back dealing with The Authority/Vince running the show.


Aren't they in London next week, not sure if they'll bother traveling for that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> That tournament is extremely jobberful.


Its going to be a way to get Enzo and Cass over. Well it better be They are the only ones that make sense that should win


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

anybody screenshot the brackets? I spotted that zo and cass are up against the ascension .... joy lol.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Big E doing the lucha chant with JBL's hat on :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lucha Dragons v Dudley Boys
:eyeroll


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> A NBA Jam reference. Xavier is cut from the same cloth as me.


I still play NBA JAM: On Fire Edition


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It's the same people. * Literally nothing has happened except for an alright match.*


*

*

Backstage segments that are actually engaging, and now another good match possibly to go with the opener. A good amount of entertainment has happened and its only the first hour.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it safe to say the United States Championship has had the quickest fall from grace that a championship has ever had in the past several years?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> anybody screenshot the brackets? I spotted that zo and cass are up against the ascension .... joy lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I wonder when they were told to stop wearing dildos on their heads


I highly doubt they were told that considering the amount of those WWE has been selling.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Where are Los Boricuas? I thought they were coming back...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its going to be a way to get Enzo and Cass over. Well it better be They are the only ones that make sense that should win


Is League of Nations or the Dudleyz in there, feel like they're going with a heel team to throw to New Day at Payback.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Cesaro winning the workrate belt? I like it. Hopefully Miz is just a transitional champion.*


You and me both! But I'm not buying it until that belt is around his waist. :lol :lol


If they do imagine a weekly IC Open Challenge like Cena's. :trips5


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

No Biz Cliz?


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Not seeing what's so great about this RAW really, even for those who mark for Cesaro.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What's that around Kalisto's waist?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

And from this moment the show falls off a cliff.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What is up with Kalisto now? Thought he was actually going somewhere with the US title but now he's back to tag jobbing?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure if there are more commercials this week or for once they are not a welcome relief from the product


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I can see them giving Vaudevillains the win. Just so they have a month at least before fully into superstars mode. Dudleys will screw over Enzo and Cass after they beat them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is League of Nations or the Dudleyz in there, feel like they're going with a heel team to throw to New Day at Payback.


We have already seen Dudleys vs New Day, no way they do that again. And they just lost a title match to LON, so it would be dumb to go with them.

Cass and Enzo make the most sense unless they go with the Vaude Villains.

But the finals should be Enzo and Cass vs VV.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> What's that around Kalisto's waist?


Just something useless used to decorate his tiny waist.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dudley's got a jobber entrance?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Imagine how much better RAW could be if it didn't go for three fucking hours.


Even a lot of the talent are starting to say that 3 hours is too long when they give interviews. But I think WWE is probably stuck right now because their Comcast contract probably says that they have to do 3 hours or have their rights fees reduced.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

damn, got hurt during the commercial break!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bubba trash talking the ref :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp Kallisto is done new US Champ on the way.:mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Wonder if Enzo and Cass cost the Dudleys the match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

At least we know why all these wrestlers have been injured recently: commerical breaks.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Plus the few shows after WM are always good, and people think the wWE turns a corner then May hits and the product goes back to being shit again


Frighteningly true. And I warned as much after last week's RAW. But I'll enjoy ths bit of cool shit while it lasts. 

Now, with any luck Enzo and Cass will be out shortly to interrupt this horseshit rehash.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> Backstage segments that are actually engaging, and now another good match possibly to go with the opener. A good amount of entertainment has happened and its only the first hour.


Engaging backstage segments .When did that happen?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Payback looks like 

Reigns (c) vs Styles
Team 3D vs New Day (c)
Cesaro vs Miz (c)
Zayn vs Owens
North Carolina (c) vs Natalya


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Sin Cara better turn on Kalisto tonight :ambrose2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hahahaa, they got mixed up, they saw injured and thought sin cara, but it looks like Kallisto is dead.  

dudley boys are pros man drawing attention away and still heeling it.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Why is Xavier Woods fucking the middle rope. Did you all see that?



Yea I saw it. My girlfriend saw it too and I had to explain. Thats why I'm starting to dislike Nd, they are far too camp now.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Well at least Kalisto properly won't take the pin this time.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Is it safe to say the United States Championship has had the quickest fall from grace that a championship has ever had in the past several years?


No because prior to Cena and Rusev winning the belt it was a joke anyways.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my Christ, the tourney is actually sponsored by Booty-Os. :maury



gamegenie said:


> Why is Xavier Woods fucking the middle rope. Did you all see that? :curry2


Not as funny as last week, when he was wearing a unicorn horn and had a piece of Booty-Os and was moving it up and down on the horn. >


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Tag tournaments remind me of that story on HCTP of putting two guys together, "I want you to have my autobiography", and then either you throw it in the trash or keep it. Then if I recall there is something involving cake where either you can accept it or bash your "partners" head in which I think leads to a cage match and there are beatdowns along the way from other tag teams. Cheesy stuff but hell with the right performers that could be somewhat entertaining.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Bubba Ray = Kevin Owens in 10 years?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, that security guy messaging Kallisto's shoulder.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oof, and Rev. Devon is looking tad portly, isn't he.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Bubba's just badmouthing him the entire time.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

This is the 2nd ring crew member in 2 weeks that Bubba has gone nuts on lol. Last week with the early bell in the tables match. This week with the ref not following the legal guy. I think last week's was legit. Bubba seemed really pissed.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Leicester city shoutout :drose


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Never liked the neutralizer...seems weak.


I was always kinda *NEUTRAL* towards it. :cesaro



But Swiss Death should really be his Finisher.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bubba is fuckin awesome, c'mon give him a mid card singles run.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

djpiccalo said:


> Yea I saw it. My girlfriend saw it too and I had to explain. Thats why I'm starting to dislike Nd, they are far too camp now.


What's camp mean?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Payback looks like
> 
> Reigns (c) vs Styles
> Team 3D vs New Day (c)
> ...


I would add Sin Cara vs. Kalisto. In fact, I would welcome evil Sin Cara with open arms.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sin Cara botched that first attempt at the 3D.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bootch


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Is it safe to say the United States Championship has had the quickest fall from grace that a championship has ever had in the past several years?


Despite recently, the IC title was so badly held and promoted, it was a curse to hold it. Seriously.

Combine the two, retire them with ceremony, have old wrestlers who held it attend and then release one new title and make it prestigious.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I will say that Sin Cara ***** impressed me at Wrestlemania. I thought for sure he would have the botch of the night because that gimmick is cursed.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Sin Cara gotta be turning on Kalisto


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Top Shelf said:


> Engaging backstage segments .When did that happen?


Dr. Phil segment, which was surprisingly good and KO and Shane.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

State of that Dudleyz.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Welp Kallisto is done new US Champ on the way.:mark:


why did they book him in this match? WWE is so dumb. US Champion shouldn't be in a tag-team match. Such a fucking waste, shows they have no real tag-teams.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good booking. Dudleyz won due to a cheap technicality.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

HERE WE GO FOLKS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem boys!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AMORE AND CASSADY ARE HERE! HOW YOU DOIN'?!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty weird the WWE wouldn't make it so the finals of the tag tourney would be Dudleys and Enzo and Cass


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> Is it safe to say the United States Championship has had the quickest fall from grace that a championship has ever had in the past several years?


Well there was that time that the Divas title went from being held by Natalya to Brie Bella then Kelly Kelly.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

(Another) Lame comedy gimmick alert.

"I talk with an accent, give me a push"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dudley Boyz will not advance to the finals because Enzo and Cass shall defeat them in a glorious show of glory


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Payback looks like
> 
> Reigns (c) vs Styles
> Team 3D vs New Day (c)
> ...


What a load of shite that would be


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo and Big Cas are over as hell. I love it!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Enzo and Cass! I want Carmella though! Seriously where is she?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like we will get Enzo and Cass vs. Dudley Boyz in the 2nd round.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

What a pointless tag match. The Lucha Dragons were never going to win because one guy is already the US Champ. Match made Kalisto look like a wimp, too.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

No Primo and Epico? People in Puerto Rico already hate that gimmick and they haven't debuted it yet.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Kalisto really hurt?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This crowd sucks


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ladies and Gentleman Boys and Girls, children of all ages. D-Generation X proudly brings to you, it's former WWF.... Tag Team Champions of the Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrld!!


The Road Dogg Jesse James.... the Bad Ass Billy Gunn , the New Age Outlaws!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Get this Scotty to hotty wannabe of my fucking t.v


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lok said:


> Dem boys!


Where, I don't see the Briscoes anywhere!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bubba Ray is being wasted in the tag team division. He would make a great singles heel.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

distraction to get Kallisto to the back i think. this is premature arrival of enzo and cass.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Kalisto really hurt?


Looks like it!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I like how Bubba turns his NY accent off when beefing with these guys


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'No, no, no Devon'


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Enzo gotta be a main eventer some day with his mic ability. No way he stays a tag team wrestler his entire.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> why did they book him in this match? WWE is so dumb. US Champion shouldn't be in a tag-team match. Such a fucking waste, shows they have no real tag-teams.


I thought it was setting up a Sin Cara heel turn:toomanykobes:


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Piss off back to Snooki-ville, prick.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Enzo is so ridiculously charismatic. If Roman could speak like that, Vince would reach nirvana nightly.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That wasn't PG Enzo.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dudley Boys are not sawft.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Enzo is so funny


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't get the appeal of these two guys.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

If Kalisto is actually injured they should just retire the belt.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fans are taking to Enzo and Cass pretty quickly, thats good to see


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Top Shelf said:


> Get this Scotty *to* hotty wannabe *of* my fucking t.v


too
off


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

loved how he called him Devon


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not having people hating on Enzo. NOT HAVING IT.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

SDWarrior said:


> I don't get the appeal of these two guys.


You are not alone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I like how Bubba turns his NY accent off when beefing with these guys


Brings out his inner prick. It's great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman still getting booed = "Same crowd from last week, don't mind them!" :jbl


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, that Enzo promo was a little sawft, how ya doin.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Would make sense if the Dudleys faced Enzo/Cass at the end of the tournament.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Enzo and Cass are the real deal.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was great stuff. I'm really enjoying this feud so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat mic work. kada:

It's a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Enzo gotta be a main eventer some day with his mic ability. No way he stays a tag team wrestler his entire.


I think both guys have talent to break out as single stars one day. They are both that good and keep getting better.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Good to see Zo and Cass are already getting traction with a main crowd other than post Mania. Still predict within 4 months commentary and soon enough the company is going to bury Zo so bad he ends up a manager.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Enzo's charisma is off the charts, if you mixed that with Cass's look you would have your face of the company.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Funnily enough Enzo reminds me of a modern day Scott Hall with his personality.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Top Shelf said:


> Get this Scotty to hotty wannabe of my fucking t.v


stop being a hater


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm surprised Enzo & Cass are as over as they are. Seems like a gimmick that would have fit in better around 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Devon :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bubba Ray is being wasted in the tag team division. He would make a great singles heel.


But he can't be Bully Ray since Kevin Owens already got that gimmick


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't see HHH taking Enzo's real life personality seriously, which is basically his character. Personally I love the guy, his eyes make him looked coked up as fuck.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just realized LON or the Wyatts not in this tournament.

I guess they'll be having their own feud.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> djpiccalo said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I saw it. My girlfriend saw it too and I had to explain. Thats why I'm starting to dislike Nd, they are far too camp now.
> ...


Over the top gay.

Bruno gay.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman still getting booed = "Same crowd from last week, don't mind them!"


That's basically what they do when they go to London now. They say it's the same people from the night after WrestleMania.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> why did they book him in this match? WWE is so dumb. US Champion shouldn't be in a tag-team match. Such a fucking waste, shows they have no real tag-teams.


I think it illustrates just how little they care for the US title. It's beyond a joke at this point. Virtually non-existent. WWE really should just pull the trigger and merge it with the IC title.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Dat was good.



Lothario said:


> Enzo is so ridiculously charismatic. If Roman could speak like that, Vince would reach nirvana nightly.


Charisma is not mic skills son, learn the freaking difference.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Enzo & Cass look like they were always on the Main Roster. They are over as fuck!

That's great. They deserved the call-up a long time along. It's good that it's paying off.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bubba Ray is being wasted in the tag team division. He would make a great singles heel.


I was going to mention Bully Ray should be used right now but I didn't want to sour the positive mood people have right now about tonight's RAW by bringing up TNA references. 


They totally should have did this last year before teaming him back with Devon. Had Bully Rey feud with Ryback over who's the real bad-ass. Remember when Ryback was copying Bully Ray?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Who are these two geeks, and why are they on my TV ?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Prayer Police said:


> Would make sense if the Dudleys faced Enzo/Cass at the end of the tournament.


its that wwe logic


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The sad thing is Bubba Ray needs to drop Devon and go Singles. Oh well.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

SDWarrior said:


> I don't get the appeal of these two guys.


Better than those 3 pink and blue wearing, dildo loving, butt fucking queers called the New Gay.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Urgh, I'm a few moments in and already pissed off.

1. Why are they stealing Roman Reigns' opportunity? AJ Styles feud would have done wonders for both men. AJ would get massive crowd cheers. Reigns would be able to develop his character further in walking the face/heel line and the match would have been great for him. I love Sami but this makes NO sense. I assume Owens gets hamfisted in there too but two singles makes sense.

2. Why is Zach Ryder not fighting for the title? That makes no sense.


I may have not heard it all right but aren't those what is happening at the PPV now? It should be:-

Owens Vs Zayn
Ryder Vs Miz
AJ Vs Reigns

I'd be delighted with the builds in all 3 of them.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

So listo busted his shoulder or face?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

FlashPhotographer said:


> I'm surprised Enzo & Cass are as over as they are. Seems like a gimmick that would have fit in better around 6 or 7 years ago.


I think the crowd are just pleased when they see characters with a bit of personality and the guys playing them are committed to it. It's great.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So, what will be the excuse this time when the fans boo Reigns out of the building again?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Enzo and Cass are fun. I'm glad I was there Monday last week to invite them to the main roster. It was a great crowd, and it was a perfect time to have them come up, huge pop, which helps get them over with people watching on the TV that aren't familiar with them, like "Shit! These guys must be big somewhere else, who are they? Must research."


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

finalnight said:


> That's basically what they do when they go to London now. They say it's the same people from the night after WrestleMania.


It is the same people Maggle, London isn't a big country :jbl






Don't make me ruin the joke.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Listen to those boos


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I can't see HHH taking Enzo's real life personality seriously, which is basically his character. Personally I love the guy, his eyes make him looked coked up as fuck.


Thing is though, and I've seen this everywhere, Enzo impressed Vince a megaton. Not that I usually speak from what I read on social media.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold Kevin Owens about to come back


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Funaki7 said:


> Why is Zach Ryder not fighting for the title? That makes no sense.


He had his rematch on Smackdown, he lost.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Boo birds out tonight


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Who are these two geeks, and why are they on my TV ?


Hell even Enzo doesnt look as rediculous as Russo in that pic. Not hating just stating.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I totally forgot about the champ!!! :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuck off Byron lol Reigns didn't "soundly" beat HHH at Wrestlemania


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Face Roman is here to stay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No disclaimer for boos tonight?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Please act smug Roman, please.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

dat pop


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Not as toxic a reaction as he got last week, but yeah he's still hated :lel


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Funaki7 said:


> Urgh, I'm a few moments in and already pissed off.
> 
> 1. Why are they stealing Roman Reigns' opportunity? AJ Styles feud would have done wonders for both men. AJ would get massive crowd cheers. Reigns would be able to develop his character further in walking the face/heel line and the match would have been great for him. I love Sami but this makes NO sense. I assume Owens gets hamfisted in there too but two singles makes sense.
> 
> ...


To be fair I think it'll end up two singles matches. Aj will win tonight from Owens interference somehow, and Zayn/Owens will be a singles match.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wow was that was the first time on commentary they acknowledged that people don't like Reigns?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:jbl Remember, Dubya Dubya E Universe, Raw after WrestleMania always holds our craziest cro...umm. Raw after Raw after WrestleMania crowds are some of the wildest in the Dubya Dubya E Universe, Maggle! Booin' who they usually cheer and vice versa, right Maggle? Maggle??

:cole I think they're gonna buy it, John!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns back to getting mild reactions.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston JBL the heel has to put over Roman. He's not a bad ass.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> Who are these two geeks, and why are they on my TV ?


Because you turned it on?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They are definitely hinting at a Owens vs McMahon (Shane) for the future. 


Something tells me this might not be the last we see Shane in control. 



Sucks though because they should have had him fucking win at Mania and they wouldn't have to trying to turn this back


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, you can't say Reigns entrance doesn't get reaction.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Better than those 3 pink and blue wearing, dildo loving, butt fucking queers called the New Gay.


I like New Day and Enzo and Cass so I think you are wrong and so is the person you responded to!!! I win!!!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

"A lot of people don't like him" WOW, they aren't even trying anymore. Dude's on his way to a heel turn.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd rather keep Reigns as a face and just see how long a section of the fans continue to boo him. Too uninspired to just give in and turn him heel, considering he's be a generic monster heel too.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They should go for it and let Roman vent at the audience's boos. Life for him would be so much better.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Interesting that Roman keeps getting buried into the middle of the show a la CM Punk.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Funaki7 said:


> Urgh, I'm a few moments in and already pissed off.
> 
> 1. Why are they stealing Roman Reigns' opportunity? AJ Styles feud would have done wonders for both men. AJ would get massive crowd cheers. Reigns would be able to develop his character further in walking the face/heel line and the match would have been great for him. I love Sami but this makes NO sense. I assume Owens gets hamfisted in there too but two singles makes sense.
> 
> ...


Take my advice, friend, do NOT seek for logic to the WWE. That way lies madness and insanity.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I can never tell. Are those cheers piped in? We all hear the boos, but I'm also hearing a good amount of cheers.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't care what anybody says, up until this moment, Roman Reigns is a heel/twenner to me. And I love it, he was solid last week on Raw/SD and if they continue with that, he can be entertaining.

Lets watch what he does tonight...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Listen to those boos


When his music hit i thought the reaction was pretty even.Nothing at all like last weeks.Could clearly hear some cheers also


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Love the tag tournament, love that it's sponsored by Booty O's.

Love Enzo and Cass, more of them, please.

Sucks that Kalisto looks to be the latest on the injured list.

Roman copping the boos in LA? Didn't think they were really a smarky bunch.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Mild pop for Reigns. Hate for Reigns in Dallas is unreal lol.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LA doesn't need more Reigns , 16 NBA title that's enough ...

New York need more Reigns...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

EMGESP said:


> "A lot of people don't like him" WOW, they aren't even trying anymore. Dude's on his way to a heel turn.


Nah, they'll just keep saying that while doing what they want.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

piety this fool


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No pop at all for Reigns, you people are CRAZY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the whole I'm not a good guy I'm not a bad guy thing is super lame


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> I'd rather keep Reigns as a face and just see how long a section of the fans continue to boo him. Too uninspired to just give in and turn him heel, considering he's be a generic monster heel too.


Judging from John Cena they would boo him indefinitely.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, I hate that line.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's literally saying the same exact line word for word every week.

:lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

He had to say it didn't he?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Roach13 said:


> dat pop


nice try unkout


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok. That was a good line. But he doesn't need to say it every time he has a mic in his hand.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Roman getting some cheers in that sea of boos. :toomanykobes

However, with that said, I can't see how WWE is not pushing Roman into being a heel.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait...is he going to say that all the time now? It was a good line last week...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He's now on repeat every week.

"I'm not a good guy! I'm not a bad guy! I'm the guy!"


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Is he really gonna say this same promo over and over?




Funaki7 said:


> Urgh, I'm a few moments in and already pissed off.
> 
> 1. Why are they stealing Roman Reigns' opportunity? AJ Styles feud would have done wonders for both men. AJ would get massive crowd cheers. Reigns would be able to develop his character further in walking the face/heel line and the match would have been great for him. I love Sami but this makes NO sense. I assume Owens gets hamfisted in there too but two singles makes sense.
> 
> ...


Zack lost his rematch on Smackdown


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Reigns drinking game. When he says "THE guy", drink all of the alcohol in sight.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

He's a tweener... Wow finally. Still sucks though.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Roman may be the guy but Seth is THE MAN.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Trying to make that into a catchphrase :lel


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank god they sent lex luger out to explain it more clearly


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh god he is going to say this every time it was okay for a one time thing but it's a shit catchphrase.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

LoN theme is so dope


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns vs LON AGAIN:lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Was that Scottie 2 Hottie on drugs?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The LON really :lmao :mjout


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Hey, what does a Roman Reigns promo need?"

Certainly not Sheamus.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Rusev and the other 2 geeks.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ugh, that doesnt need to be a catch phrase...it was fine just the one time


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This idiot repeating that stupid line every night.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

AJ>Reigns


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> He's literally saying the same exact line word for word every week.


I'm starting to think he watched Wreck-It Ralph with his daughter and now the line is stuck in his head.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LON? Well, he's still a face.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh ffs...the League of Nations :lol

Wyatts, please, attack them again :lol


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Holy shit can we be done with Reigns vs LON??


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I love how they continue to cut this oafs promos because he can't speak. It literally lasts no longer than 60 seconds. :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> Trying to make that into a catchphrase :lel


I'm starting to dig it :reigns2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston League of Boredom has to come out to help put this lame over.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

God , Reigns sounds so bad lol


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

I fucking fell asleep while Roman was talking. My eyes are open but I was like unable to move or understand what the fuck was happening.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Already miss Barrett :crying:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hearing Enzo talk and then Reigns talk is like watch Empire strikes Back and then watching the Force awakens.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These fuckin bums are out again?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"King Barris"


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

They send the League of Nations out to cheer Roman :flair4


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sheamus and Reigns have proven in the past that they have great chemistry together!!! So glad to see them interact again...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> Wow was that was the first time on commentary they acknowledged that people don't like Reigns?


On the Pre-Show before WrestleMania Corey Graves was like Roman Reigns going in to the main event will have to overcome that he's not the most liked superstar.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Rusev wrecked him :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor Sheamus doesn't realize that Barrett's been planning this as part of the bigger picture.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What's faster, Roman's promos, matches, title reigns, or Vince's orgasms to him?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev>Reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:rusevyes


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

remember when roman beat these guys 1v4....


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, some of the most blandest, vanilla wrestlers in the wwe all out at once.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

League of Nations? I thought LON stood for Lineup of Nimrods...sigh, does anyone give a shit for any match possible from this?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Have they not learned that no one wants to listen to Roman and Sheamus talk to each other.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

King Barrett...gone but not forgotten. :mj2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree. Rusev should be the face of the WWE.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

.......but you already know dat


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Motherfucker why doesnt this company do anything with Rusev damnit. Guy has been money in everything he has done even in that awfully done love angle with Ziggler, Lana and Summer


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What did Del Rio even just say?


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

Good one...ass of WWE...fuck this guy makes Del Rio sound awesome on the mic. Fuck Reigns.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rusev deserves so much more than being tied to these dudes...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well Raw had to hit a speed bump at some point. Hopefully next segment picks up a bit.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Rusev...why did they have to bury him...dude is still so great.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Rusev is God!


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev is just another shit Vladimir Kozlov identikit Eastern European heel. Del Rio's always been shit. Why is Sheamus lumped with them?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Rusev as the face of the company: MONEY 

I can dream :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"I'm THE Guy" = :troll

:maury at the League of BOOTY still haven't learned from their burial by THA BIG DAWG.

:tucky at BASED Rusev proclaiming that he should be the face of the company, though.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So did Wade Barrett leave WWE?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Roman getting some cheers in that sea of boos. :toomanykobes
> 
> However, with that said, I can't see how WWE is not pushing Roman into being a heel.


They wont be turning him heel any time soon. Its just wishful thinking from the IWC.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Wyatts


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Wyatt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well this could be interesting


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

How often do they think they can go to the League if Nations well? Lol. They're the only heels he can get a semblance of heat against but it's not working as well as it did in December lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston Roman is forced in the Wyatts segment to get pops and didn't work.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Reigns just doesn't have it when it comes to mic work.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Not going to lie, I half expected Barrett to come out with the Wyatts.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

What the fuck is this. If Reigns joins the Wyatts I could get behind that actually.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao RUSEV!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Please kill him wyatts


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Remember when people said Reigns was better on the mic than AJ? Ha.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Roman gets destroyed by Rusev on the mic and calls him an ass...makes sense.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

SImba back out in this bitch


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

They turned the Wyatt's babyface to help out Reigns lol


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wyatts stealing Undertaker's preferred ring entrance.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I had actually forgotten about Wyatt's face turn :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Roman=Sister Abigail


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bray Wyatt face turn? I can dig it


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuck....tag team main events again...ugh.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LON = channel change #2 ? 

Wtf is this -- the Wyatts? 

Interesting fucking twist here.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Bray and RR, interesting. Sad though.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Let's make this a tag team, PLAYA!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bray and Roman taggin. :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Mic skills Rusev > Roman Reigns.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's ruin Wyatt even more by teaming him as a face with face Reigns loooooool


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

WTF Wyatts are faces!?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

St. Hubbins said:


> What the fuck is this. If Reigns joins the Wyatts I could get behind that actually.


But that would mean we'd have to see Roman Reigns wearing a mechanic's outfit like Daniel Bryan did.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> They turned the Wyatt's babyface to help out Reigns lol


So trash.

Heels needed to put this guy over.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That shit's the main event and not the #1 contender's match?

:lol Guess it's good though, get to cut out early.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Interesting booking tonight. I APPROVE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Wyatt Family face turn? Too little too late to salvage them, you assholes. ut


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are going to use bray wyat to try to get Roman some cheers


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

No Shane you were doing so good....Reigns in the main event, ugh


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

whos heel whos face


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that's.....................underwhelming.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I will be honest: I'm kind of intrigued by the fact that Roman Reigns will team up with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Face (or at least tweener) Wyatt was so needed. Now he might not be everybody's bitch.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray reminds me of Plays with Squirrels


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

When did the Wyatts turn face ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wyatt and Reigns on the same team.

:lmao

LON vs. Reigns again.

:lmao

Reigns still a face.

:lmao


Come on, WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shane McMahon just made us a TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS!!!! Teddy Long is at home like*


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This is turning out to be an all-time level Raw. Holy cow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Honestly, Bray needed a face turn. He wasn't getting anywhere as a heel.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't figure a Bray Wyatt face with that character...


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

I hate WWE for ruining every once of hope they give us about Roman Reigns.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Annoucers have sold so poorly the tag match, fired them, fired them all.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry for being a noob, but what is a tweener?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Why are the Wyatt's faces???????


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't mind this at all.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Shane mcmahon channeling his inner Teddy Long.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd seems indifferent


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

There is something I love about them still using the total divas theme for their newly coveted women's division!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Remember when people said Reigns was better on the mic than AJ? Ha.


Equally as bad as each other


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nakamaura TV spot! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

KING OF STRONG STYLE


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is everyone assuming the Wyatts are face because they're teaming with Reigns? He'll probably end the show beating them all up, after they turn on him, to look strong.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wyatt just turned and he's already more over than Reigns.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

No longer Divas still got that fuck awful song


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

But I ... I don't get it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry, but anybody that says Reigns is a badass watches too much Disney channel. Fuck outta here.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Too fuckin surreal seeing a commercial hyping Nak during RAW.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So trash.
> 
> Heels needed to put this guy over.


i don't know man, teaming up with reigns could be a great way to get booed out of the building for an heel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE this desperate to get Reigns face reactions...fucking turn the dude already.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Mic skills Rusev > Roman Reigns.


AND he's better looking!! :lmao 

Hey, this show is mostly moving right along. Once New Day went away, anyway. I'm actually looking forward to the matches coming up and don't foresee any channel-switching moments. Yet.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wyatt and Reigns on the same team.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...



Right. Just what a few months ago or so Bray Wyatt was creepily holding pictures of Roman Reigns' daughter and shit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bray has entered the Roman Empire. It's safe to say he'll finally get a win tonight. :agree:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Roman's still so fucking bad on the mic.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At some point, I swear Reigns will respond to an antagonist with "if you don't shut your mouth butt face I'm going to beat you up"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Team Braigns!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Also, love them putting Reigns with the Wyatts in attempt to get the crowd on Reigns' side. Not gonna work, but it's yet another attempt.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

YeaOh!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So trash.
> 
> Heels needed to put this guy over.


but this could work. 

Just have Roman follow every the Wyatts do, they would lead him down the path to getting over.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A pointless tag match to main event the show, that sounds fun....


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

EMGESP said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what is a tweener?


Someone who is neither a good guy or a bad guy, they fight whoever on any given night.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

A Shinsuke Nakamura commercial on Monday Night Raw

Surreal


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Top Shelf said:


> MM10 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when people said Reigns was better on the mic than AJ? Ha.
> ...


Nah. At least AJ comes across as real and likeable. Reigns sounds like a robot that is there for a payday.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

EMGESP said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what is a tweener?


a character who is portrayed as being morally neutral (His playing both side as a good guy and a bad guy)


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what is a tweener?


Exactly what Roman is saying. Not a "babyface" good guy, but also not a "Heel" bad guy. He can be either depending on the situation and who he's feuding with.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE this desperate to get Reigns face reactions...fucking turn the dude already.


Who knows maybe they'll do something amazing and do a double turn where Reigns turns his back on Bray Wyatt and leave him to get taken down by the League of Nations.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Hearing Enzo talk and then Reigns talk is like watch Empire strikes Back and then watching the Force awakens.


Yeah its jarring how much an NXT midcarder outclasses the "face" of rhe entire company on the mic. I don't get why people think Roman will be cheered over Cena when that feud happens, either. Anyone that possess an ounce of charisma and can talk circles around Roman is going to completely embarrass him. The smoke and mirrors only go so far when you pick up the stick so unless they intentionally neuter his opponents out there, he's going to continue to be brutally exposed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719693519250546688


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what is a tweener?


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

Shane shouldnt have came out there just yet. They should have let ROman and Wyatt interact a little longer and then come out. Fans had barely processed Wyatts and Reigns working together before he came out Teddy Long style with a tag match.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Reigns got some really shitty material to work with tonight.

Where is the smug Reigns we saw last week?, WHERE!?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this chick's name really Sunny Sea Gold????


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

To the guys that replied to me, yeah..I saw Smackdown. That's not really how it works. Zach wins at WrestleMania, huge moment, gets cheated out of the title and his rematch...in 2 shows...and that's it? That's not really how feuds work. Ridiculous if they're gonna let the lad disappear after WM. That's some Christian winning the world title shit.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns the kinda dude to be kind to dudes


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what is a tweener?


A morally ambiguous character, basically a hybrid of face and heel, not decisively one or the other.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


>


Completely unrelated: but it is quite easy to forget that Orton is built like a tank. Damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMN EPICO AND PRIMO.. Back at it again with a new gimmick.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I missed everything before Reigns came out... has it been good so far?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Was not expecting a tag match playa....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares about these 2 Matadors.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why do they keep repackaging these jobbers? Just bring back Carlito already and release these geeks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Primo and Epico rocking the baseball player look.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So WWE is my travel agent now?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This is surreal. Who would have thought that we'd ever see *Sami Zayn vs AJ motherfucking Styles* on Monday Night Raw for the world title contendership.

The dream has came true. Thank you Shane:bow


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No reaction for dr phil


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks god! No more Matadors!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone else felt tgat Reigns is trying to copy CM Punk? His WM Entrance, he did the time check motion and the fact that he says I'm not a bad guy, or a good guy, I'm the guy is something that Punk would say.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Come to Puerto Rico...but probably shot at WWE Studios in Connecticut, lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I dunno, i've heard Dean Ambrose's Puerto Rico stories, i'm not so sure it's shining star of the Caribbean lol.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why is it taking so long for Primo and Epico to redebut?

Also...WWE start doing vignettes again for them??


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Holy fuck - the cringe is real with that Primo/Epico shit.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

You can't teach timing and delivery, two things all great promo workers had that Roman has never exhibited. What you see with him is what you get at this point. Looks like Bray may getting a minipush. Hopefully he's a tweener as opposed to a full out babyface.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dr. Phil with the GOAT theme.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Natty is a bombshell


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rather see Dr. Isaiah Friedlander.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I do not care about seeing Dr. Philip and I swear Michael Cole just said "gay time television".


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MM10 said:


> Nah. At least AJ comes across as real and likeable. Reigns sounds like a robot that is there for a payday.


Reigns just isn't connecting, and I have no fucking idea where to begin addressing how to change that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Phil again.

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ugh, why do they give these "guest hosts" entrance music?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That Ginger who put his hands back from Dr Phil cracked me up


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

how can two men be taken seriously if they smell flowers?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Good entrance music for Phil tbf.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fan checking out those tits :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr. Phil's theme is more badass than Roman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

In my heart of hearts I want to believe Dr.Phil is really here to diagnose Vince McMahon as a bipolar psychopath that has alzheimer's and all of this is just a front to cover it up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh lawd Natalya. :sodone

Swear she gets hotter each time I see her.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Who do you guys think Charlotte North Carolina is facing at Payback?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dr.Phil Vs. Ric Flair. Book it! :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I like Nattie, but how boring and generic is she...


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Natty looks trash with that gear on, bring black her original gear


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Primo and Epico should be released. We already have new jobber tag teams promoted from NXT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Why is it taking so long for Primo and Epico to redebut?
> 
> Also...WWE start doing vignettes again for them??


Blame Donald Trump.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Primo and Epico rocking the baseball player look.


More like the jobber look.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*If Dr Phil helps Nattie win I will become his biggest fan and watch his show!!!*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Reigns the kinda dude to be kind to dudes


That's so Drake!
:drake2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Sleepngbear said:


> Reigns just isn't connecting, and I have no fucking idea where to begin addressing how to change that.


You keep cramming him down peoples throats obviously


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Charlotte vs Natalya for the title tonight...

so Who's the challenger at Payback?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I never found Charlotte attractive, but that moonsault at Wrestlemania gave me a groin arousal and now I feel a lustful twitch whenever I see her.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, wearing daddy's robe -- not too creepy.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Completely unrelated: but it is quite easy to forget that Orton is built like a tank. Damn.


Indeed. 

Prime Orton was a beast,I don't think he looks anywhere close to this today.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

How long will this latest volume of the "Divas Revolution" get? 6 minutes at a push?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Please don't have Dr Phil result in a title change...


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

You got to give it to Natty, she has some impressive funbags


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok we can stop acting now like the WWE doesn't give a fuck about the women's division.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Natalya discovered the bondage world?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte is obviously winning of course.

I mean it would just be lame for her to lose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is Nattie even getting a title shot?

:drake1


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Carlito's brother and cousin are definitely heels, considering they're putting over Puerto Rico despite it being a shithole that should never get statehood status.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I love Charlotte..Not even really her looks, just something about her is really special


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I don't know why but Charlotte lookings amazing tonight. Think it's the less makeup.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Have they not learned that no one wants to listen to Roman and Sheamus talk to each other.


This is the company that thinks that Charlotte should be cutting promos so obviously they haven't learned anything.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is crazy seeing Ric Flair appear on WWE sober so many times in a row.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Charlotte does look damn good with the belt, but I want Nattie to get a good reign.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I never found Charlotte attractive, but that moonsault at Wrestlemania gave me a groin arousal and now I feel a lustful twitch whenever I see her.


Her face looks too much like her father and she has no ass. But, the split she does when she enters the ring makes me go from six to midnight... not as hot as Melina's entrance, but still hot!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I hope Flair gives that fatass a lowblow. That will make my night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is Nattie even getting a title shot?
> 
> :drake1


Ask Shane? Hehe


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Charlotte looks better with the weight gain.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just realized something. That trash tag team match is the main event which will obviously follow a great Styles vs Zayn match. Maybe the WWE is actually trying to bury Reigns and we just dont know it yet? The crowd is going to be mute for that match after giving it there all for a great match before it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

mansofa said:


> You got to give it to Natty, she has some impressive funbags


It's the attire more than anything, but I'm not gonna complain at all. :yum:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Rusev>Reigns


And it's not even close.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think people give Charlotte enough credit...

She's actually really pretty...and she isn't 'lacking' anywhere either...


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I like Nattie, but how boring and generic is she...


That's how I feel about most of the NXT talent people foam at the mouth over on here.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I wish Nattie pulled guard on me.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

finalnight said:


> This is crazy seeing Ric Flair appear on WWE sober so many times in a row.


i think drunk is his 'sober'


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope they just call Primo and Emo the Colons.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This Primo and Epico shit is cringeworthy...Please release these Carlito rejects.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr. Phil look like he wanna cop a feel


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dr.Phil adjusting his boner.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I never found Charlotte attractive, but that moonsault at Wrestlemania gave me a groin arousal and now I feel a lustful twitch whenever I see her.


----------



## UCSB616 (Jan 16, 2016)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> I'm not having people hating on Enzo. NOT HAVING IT.


Guy is Scotty 2 Hotty 2.0.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Charlotte does look damn good with the belt, but I want Nattie to get a good reign.


She's too old now. At most she'll get a transitional reign or two.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is Nattie even getting a title shot?
> 
> :drake1











Flair/Hart feud


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Meh. Did LON completely forget about that Wyatt Family beatdown last week? Why did they confront Roman instead of Bray?

Really wish Wyatt's "Face Turn" would have been against somebody big like the authority and not League of Jobbers. No real big "Turn Moment" and they're already at the boring Tag-Team Main Event phase. Hopefully they clear the ring and take out EVERYONE after. Reigns and Wyatt better not shake hands or some dumb shit :lol :lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Charlotte is a great heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to hear the crowd actually popping for Nattie's spots and sounding alive for both girls. :sk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What morgue did they drag Dana Carvey out of?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Holy shit Freddy Prince, is that what happens when you give your soul to the WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jesus the voice over for that ad was so anemic...how do they hope to sell anything?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

UCSB616 said:


> Guy is Scotty 2 Hotty 2.0.


Because Scotty was so entertaining on the microphone... You have no idea what you're talking about and basing it just off of hair, which is fucking dumb.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

At least the pissbreak is during the women's match now, rather than the match itself being the pissbreak. #divasrevolution


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Charlotte really is a great heel.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

finalnight said:


> She's too old now. At most she'll get a transitional reign or two.


Honestly I would be okay with that at this point. I mean she's still healthy so she can have it for 2-3 months before dropping it once she retires. I'm not asking for a year-long reign, just give the poor woman something.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

This has nothing to do with the match. 

Is Charlotte looking better to anyone else over these past few weeks?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> She's too old now. At most she'll get a transitional reign or two.


She's only 33.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

UCSB616 said:


> Guy is Scotty 2 Hotty 2.0.


Scotty 2 Hotty was over as hell. Not sure how that's an insult?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

UCSB616 said:


> Guy is Scotty 2 Hotty 2.0.


Yeah. If Scotty had any mic skills or charisma.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

UCSB616 said:


> Guy is Scotty 2 Hotty 2.0.


We got a couple haters, a couple haters...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

charlotte is so bad it hurts.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sleepngbear said:


> Reigns just isn't connecting, and I have no fucking idea where to begin addressing how to change that.



There's no way to address it tbh. If he isn't connecting by now, he simply won't. Rock, Austin, Cena. All guys that connected as soon as they got the rocket strapped ro their back. Reigns is more Del Rio than Cena and the only difference is that they tapped out a lot earlier with other projects that simply didn't have it. They've invested so much into Reigns and have been so stubborn that conceding he isn't the guy will be incredibly embarrassing. Almost as embarrassing as the fact they're terrified of him speaking into the microphone despite him being "the guy" with top billing.


Smoke and mirrors to prevent conceding they were wrong, and it's going to get absolutely more brutal than it already is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Charlotte is a great heel.


Yep, I quite like her as a heel. Hope she doesn't loses her title on this match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

UCSB616 said:


> Guy is Scotty 2 Hotty 2.0.


I didn't know Scotty could kill it on the mic.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> This has nothing to do with the match.
> 
> Is Charlotte looking better to anyone else over these past few weeks?


Body is still nice.

Face is still average.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heath V said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > She's too old now. At most she'll get a transitional reign or two.
> ...


Unfortunately WWE considers that pretty old for a women's wrestler. She's already the oldest women's wrestler on the roster.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BTW, 

I had lustful thoughts about Natalya, especially when she leaned back against the guard rail padding. 


Shit looking at her right now, leg locked with Charlotte.










The kryptonite is strong in this match.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Not sure why anyone on this site is throwing around the haters card, considering the vast majority were shitting their pants over the entire state of the general WWE only 7 days ago.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Natalya needs to work on improving her charisma, it's literally the only thing she's missing.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

The commericials are killing me man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Two beautiful women in the ring right now.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That was an awkward delay/moment between the two.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Natalya was about to take Charlotte to suplex city!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

She just let Natalya up right here.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Charlotte looks like she's going to pop out there.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

njpwnxt said:


> Natalya needs to work on improving her charisma, it's literally the only thing she's missing.


And a less manly voice. I'm not even trying to be mean...it is just noticeably mannish.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

"brets throwing a brick at the TV right now" :jbl

ROFL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So... at Payback, we'll have a submission match for the WWE Woman's champion or will Flair be barred from ringside?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Natalya looking good laid out on that ring floor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a FUCKED finish.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

God damn that was atrocious.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I don't think people give Charlotte enough credit...
> 
> She's actually really pretty...and she isn't 'lacking' anywhere either...


Not a Charlotte fan but i agree.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

lol......


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday night Fuckery


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Haha!

Good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte just no sold :heston


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Bloody referee.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Naitch ain't wearing socks, WOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I am surprised there isn't any Charlotte nip slips anywhere. Chick needs two sports bra's.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol at the ref clearly seeing Charlotte tap.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was a fucked-up finish, the ref looked over at Charlotte tapping out and then called a dq.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. As the ref how do you NOT give Nattie the title in that situation?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was a nice match, despite the fuckery.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Next Charlotte match Flair won't be allowed ring side


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Charlotte looks like she's going to pop out there.


bama4 I'd be okay with that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeap... Flair will be barred from ringside at Payback and Charlotte will retain.


----------



## ItsClobberinTimee (Nov 29, 2015)

Hahaha what a fucking disaster.


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

oh yeah the women's division is so good-

fuck them, do something good or shut up.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

That Ref was staring at that tapout....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is why stuff like this is stupid. No one ever gets DQ when they pull the ref out of the ring and now the ref sees Charlotte tapping out and instead of counting that, he DQs her loll


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Who gives a shit about what Dr.Phil has to say ? He has no say in what happens in wrestling, the guy literally is a nobody in the world of wrestling, who gives a shit?lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That finish was a joke :lmao


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Instead of receiving a rematch rightfully due to her after Flair's interference, she'll have to "earn it" by beating Tatanka in a Punjabi Prison match. #shaneomaclogic


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I swear other than pinfalls and ten counts there are no concrete rules in this company with matches.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I can't deal with Nattie. She's gotta have the most genuinely annoying face and voice in the History of wrestling.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

That was a fine match. Dr Phil was...I don't know :lol

Fun raw so far


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

By DQ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So you could take Phil's advice, or be a winner.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

It is looking like Charlotte's title reign will be like Seth's.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr. Phil trying to act like he gives a shit about the women's division, or WWE in general.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dr. Brooks the best hack in the World.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Replace the entire commentary team with Dr. Phil plz Vince.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> Ok we can stop acting now like the WWE doesn't give a fuck about the women's division.


Adding to this, we also need to stop acting like the women's division isn't one of the hottest things on the show right now


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

all this role model dialogue is heavy building to Bayley, but they'll build it for a good long time i hope.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr. Phil is just horny


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Shane not upset with this? Not gonna fix it?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WTF was that finish? I know the ref saw CHarlotte tapped.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Nattie screwed Nattie


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

good traditional screwing of the face....

now do it a few more times, then let her win in the end.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THE WOMEN'S DIVISION HAVE MADE A FAN OUT OF DR. PHIL

:sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wooo....and Charlotte's march towards Nicki's record carries on!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

The ref looked RIGHT AT Charlotte tapping lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> I am surprised there isn't any Charlotte nip slips anywhere. Chick needs two sports bra's.


She had some vag slips last year. 


No joke. Her first few PPVs, she was wearing trunks that gave you a clear view of her crotch. :curry2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, Dr. Phil is selling the women's division better than the announcers


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> We got a couple haters, a couple haters...


Is it not possible that may be some people are just not impressed with the guy?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kevin Owens should dress up as El Generico and interfere in the Styles/Zayn match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Also why didn't Ryder get DQ'd when his dad attacked Miz.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why DrPhil did not saying anything about Flair cheating?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dr.Phil with that loser mentality.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Sort out the shit hat, Zayn.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

awesome first hour, last twenty minutes have sucked monstrously.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I swear other than pinfalls and ten counts there are no concrete rules in this company with matches.


Exactly they make them up as they see fit


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Renee is the prettiest, most genuine looking girl in the WWE.

I'd love to see her with some gear on. :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

PanopticonPrime said:


> It is looking like Charlotte's title reign will be like Seth's.


She better not break Nikki's record.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That little jobber punching bag Zayn should be nowhere near a World title.

Zayn's place is through tables and ladders after Owens powerbombs his goofy ass.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, the WWE wants a white meat babyface...Sami Zayn is that guy


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

What is Zayn's gimmick, besides "hipster"?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> This has nothing to do with the match.
> 
> Is Charlotte looking better to anyone else over these past few weeks?


That'd be due to her weight gain. Some people look better losing weight. Others look better after gaining. Charlotte isn't too curvy so her weight gain has helped fill her out and her face is softer and not as narrow as a result. She looks softer now and that plays a huge factor in her appearing more attractive.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Top Shelf said:


> Is it not possible that may be some people are just not impressed with the guy?


I was playing around quoting Enzo, don't take it seriously (Y)


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

This is soooo much better than Reigns' promos...not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow is Styles really that short that even Sami towers over him


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, Seth Rogan has lost weight


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sami Zayn reminds of Daniel Bryan a bit as far as natural likeability.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God. The Uso's.

fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That should be a classic RAW match.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Usos Entrance = Mute


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ looking like half a *** with that hairdo:no:

Usos are the WOAT with the GOAT music:banderas


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell is an USO


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> BTW,
> 
> I had lustful thoughts about Natalya, especially when she leaned back against the guard rail padding.
> 
> ...


 I bet Nattie is bi and would be hell in a 3 way with another chick.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Literally no one has ever called you the Underdog from the Underground.

Such a dumb WWE nickname.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Renee is the prettiest, most genuine looking girl in the WWE.
> 
> I'd love to see her with some gear on. :mark:


S&M gear would be nice


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I am completely over the Usos


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Read a rumor that Usos and Bullet club were rehearsing something before RAW. Keep watching.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The usos have always been about the kids but even the kids are starting to lose interest in them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Who the hell is Zayn and how is he in the run for a potential triple threat match.

Also Uzos need to go...lame.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I heard some weird rumours that Anderson & Gallows are going to attack The Usos tonight...

I don't believe them, but...I don't know


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I always want to change the channel everytime The Usos come on. I'm just not a fan, sorry.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How tall is AJ? He look dwarfed compared to everyone!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, so I guess there's must always be fuckery. 

I totally wanna do Lillian.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

any 2 of the social outcast are more entertaining than the Uso's /-:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I really hope Social outcasts win but it's not happening.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The least interesting of the four first round matches... would love to see the Social Outcasts take it but we know that aint happening.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> That'd be due to her weight gain. Some people look better losing weight. Others look better after gaining. Charlotte isn't too curvy so her weight gain has helped fill her out and her face is softer and not as narrow as a result. She looks softer now and that plays a huge factor in her appearing more attractive.


Wasn't expecting such a detailed response, but it makes sense.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

AJ must have gone to shatner school of acting with all those dramatic pauses


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Zayn, hopefully him and Styles kill it tonight.


----------



## ItsClobberinTimee (Nov 29, 2015)

Sami Zayn... soul... :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bookockey said:


> I bet Nattie is bi and would be hell in a 3 way with another chick.


Sigh...Alright, I'll take one for the team and find out.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh these two will probably bore their way to the final. Fantastic.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LA accepts Samoans. Reigns & USOs not booed out of the building.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Did someone say Uso match?

Guess it's time to make a sandwich at 2.33 am coz i ain't watching that shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh God. The Uso's.
> 
> fpalm


Yep, not a single redeemable quality to that duo. Just pure cringe.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TIME TO GET USO CRAZY, MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## Fsdefde (Apr 1, 2016)

At least zayn had to go though nxt to get to the main roster *cough* aj styles *cough*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> What the hell is an USO


I think it's a show Bob Hope used to put on many years ago for the US military. This was waaaaaaay before my time, however.


----------



## UCSB616 (Jan 16, 2016)

Top Shelf said:


> Is it not possible that may be some people are just not impressed with the guy?


Exactly. They just aren't my thing. I'm sure they'll have fine tag careers. I just don't get what the fuss is all about. They aren't the worst thing ever, but they seem to be a lot of what people on here complain about. This forum can be real confusing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd rather see Cesaro vs Roman for the belt.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Read a rumor that Usos and Bullet club were rehearsing something before RAW. Keep watching.


Read the same. Don't understand the point without Balor though. They are just a faction with no endgame and limited room to grow without a marquee leader.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NakNak said:


> I heard some weird rumours that Anderson & Gallows are going to attack The Usos tonight...
> 
> I don't believe them, but...I don't know



That would be incredibly weird hun ... unless they decided to destroy all the teams in the tournament ... it really does make zero sense. They are backstage though, but they were backstage last week too. Just getting to know people I think.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like the crowd says no instead of o. Wouldn't surprise.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

safc-scotty said:


> The least interesting of the four first round matches... would love to see the Social Outcasts take it but we know that aint happening.


Of course not, they're going against the Samoan Cena tag team.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Serious question: Are the Uso's mixed with black or just straight Samoan?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

What happened to badass Samoans? It went from The Headshrinkers to The Usos. Not even in the same league.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> Braylyt said:
> 
> 
> > Ok we can stop acting now like the WWE doesn't give a fuck about the women's division.
> ...


3 good wrestlers doesn't make a good division though does it. And the strikes, speed, power and gimmicks still aren't up to scratch.

Adding to this we also need to stop acting like Women's wrestling as a whole is all of a sudden passable because of no more than a handful of wrestlers simply because it's the trendy and Pc thing to do right now.

It's better than it was but let's not pretend it's one of the hottest things on the show.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Usos are probably going to win this tournament, aren't they? :mj2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

mansofa said:


> Wow, Seth Rogan has lost weight


and Sami Zayn is looking like a heavyweight these days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So did Curtis Axel join Raven's Flock or something?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SOCIAL OUTCASTS BAYBAY!



Broski_woowoowoo said:


> This has nothing to do with the match.
> 
> Is Charlotte looking better to anyone else over these past few weeks?


Charlotte's always had my respect because I love fit chicks, but her face is just very meh. :\

That being said, she still looks good to me. :I


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Note to ringside cameraman: step away from the fucking zoom knob. Jesus H.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Unfortunately WWE considers that pretty old for a women's wrestler. She's already the oldest women's wrestler on the roster.


But if they want a strong women's division, as they claim, they need to give women enough time to do so.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

What a company when the women's title basically has the most credibility at the moment.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh God. The Uso's.
> 
> fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sleepngbear said:


> Note to ringside cameraman: step away from the fucking zoom knob. Jesus H.


Yeah what's up with that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, how about everyone stops saying the chains are off.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


>


She's a keeper..


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This Raw is as boring as usual


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The social outkast is still a thing?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

End this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I like how Maggle mentioned that Heathy Baby has been a tag champ, yet didn't mention The Axe Man's reign. Fucking goof.

THE BO TRAIN IS GOING FULL STEAM AHEAD! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well thankfully that's over.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

BULLET CLUB! THEY"RE FUCKING HERE!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

SHEET


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssss


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bullet club!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE BULLET CLUB IS HEREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

God, I hope we get a Usos heel turn soon.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bullet Club!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

FESTUS!!!!!!!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Mini Reigns won .


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy Shit !!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Gallows and Anderson!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bullet Club!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This match has gone on way too long...

Edit: Thank god for bullet club


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit :mark: :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

BLOODY HELL.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:mark:

Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy fuck


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The Harris Brothers?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE BIZ CLIZ IS HERE!

AND THEY JUST HIT THE MAGIC KILLER!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

@NakNak .... sweetie ... I'M SORRY HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The crowd have got no idea who these two are :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep this is definitely what the RAW after WrestleMania should have been.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, crush that Uzo nonsense out of the ring!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCKKKKKK


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Future Rusev minions are here.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Crowd is cheering while these guys beat up the usos lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BULLET CLUB!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

FOR LIFE!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, they are finally here...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

FESTUS!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank You Bullet Club. 

Kinda reminds me of when Kevin Nash and Scott Hall would just randomly beat up people back in the glory days of WCW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well the team tag division is looking really solid.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Is the Bullet Club? Luke Gallows getting repackaged for the billionth time with a random other.

Is this what the wrestling forum gets wet for? Fuck me. NXT produces shite.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I really hope this doesn't mean a feud with Uso's


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well at least one good thing came out of Raw tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucking Slater is gold. He could be a great heel if they let him loose. Axel ain't looking too bad tonight too neither. 

Oh, oops. 

Who the hell are these guys? A little intense. The shorter guy reminds me of Stone Cold.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man those guys are huge.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait so the refs make them go back into the crowd and not take them out back with security WTF


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Machine Gun and Doc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Gallows as got himself into pretty good shape. A lot better than I saw of him on NJPW on AXS.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The hoots are here :mark:


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Really I go to the toilet and miss this. Well, fuck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW this came out of nowhere!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

That was it though?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So the Bullet Club debuts with no hype, no vignettes, no story, two weeks after Wrestlemania, on a lame ass show with Dr. Phil?

Figures.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

njpwnxt said:


> Crowd is cheering while these guys beat up the usos lol


Rightful so. Usos suck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So is he going to be Doc Gallows or is he going back to being Luke Gallows like he was when he was with CM Punk.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Top Shelf said:


> This Raw is as boring as usual


:HHH2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"hey, relax..."


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Is the Bullet Club? Luke Gallows getting repackaged for the billionth time with a random other.
> 
> Is this what the wrestling forum gets wet for? Fuck me. NXT produces shite.


Ignorance is bliss

Anderson and Gallows never step foot in NXT


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

They got a better reaction than I ever thought they would.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know much about Bullet Club. They look like Dash and Dawson took roids.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That might have been where vignettes come in handy. Seemed like only a handful or so in the front row had any idea who they were.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm sure that was amazing if you knew who they were, if not then Cole didn't sell that at all and it made no sense whatsoever.

Probably foreshadowing a Bullet club vs Shield scenario.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> NXT produces shite.


:aries2

MCKA and Gallows never came from Nxt.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

So they're not linking up with AJ or Finn?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

If they interfere in the main event. :mark:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Is the Bullet Club? Luke Gallows getting repackaged for the billionth time with a random other.
> 
> Is this what the wrestling forum gets wet for? Fuck me. NXT produces shite.


The Bullet Club has nothing to do with NXT you dipshit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MyaTheBee said:


> She's a keeper..


Damn right


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> @NakNak .... sweetie ... I'M SORRY HOLY SHIT!!!


Wow, that rumour was truth, Even I'm suprised!

What I read was this: They were doing Raw rehearsals, and one of them was Anderson & Gallows attacking the Usos...and that's exactly what happened!

Pumped up for them being on WWE. And it's nice for Gallows to have a second change, btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Felt like an attempt at a Hall and Nash thing without feeling like an actual invasion..... Oh well. Love them, but that wasn't a great way to debut


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Bullet Club chant on Raw? What is this madness?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Is the Bullet Club? Luke Gallows getting repackaged for the billionth time with a random other.
> 
> Is this what the wrestling forum gets wet for? Fuck me. NXT produces shite.


They werent in NXT dipshit. They were in a dominant stable in NJPW with AJ Styles. They are a great tag team.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Why isn't Ru-Ru in the main event tag team?

Bullshit.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That had a Scott Hall debut in WCW feel.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

finalnight said:


> So is he going to be Doc Gallows or is he going back to being Luke Gallows like he was when he was with CM Punk.


Cole referred to him as Luke Gallows, but I doubt there will ever be any mention of Gallow's previous run with WWE unk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Well at least one good thing came out of Raw tonight.


If only they came out last week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> So the Bullet Club debuts with no hype, no vignettes, no story, two weeks after Wrestlemania, on a lame ass show with Dr. Phil?
> 
> Figures.


Indeed...where is the money? Oh...wait.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The director of chaos


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now THAT was a true surprise!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Finally, WWE has a decent Tag Division.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Are these new guys considered indy geeks? Cuz I kinda like them already


please please please don't stick them with Styles and Entrance Man


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Still have questions, about them. I like it. Make me want to know more, don't let me know everything.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So they're calling Gallows Luke again instead of Doc. Pretty interesting, since they've already got Luke Harper.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> That was it though?


John Hartson?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Is the Bullet Club? Luke Gallows getting repackaged for the billionth time with a random other.
> 
> Is this what the wrestling forum gets wet for? Fuck me. NXT produces shite.


What does NXT have to do with Anderson and Gallows, they've never been there


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Ignorance is bliss
> 
> Anderson and Gallows never step foot in NXT


Still nothing to get excited over though. The same criticism of the Usos applies to Gallows. I just can't see him ever getting over with a big proportion of the crowd.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow that was intense.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'd still rather see him back as festus, personally. ring the bell.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't care if the debut wasn't the best I'm still loving the fact that they finally debuted


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Braylyt said:


> Are these new guys considered indy geeks? Cuz I kinda like them already
> 
> 
> please please please don't stick them with Styles and Entrance Man


Gallows used to be Festus and since NJPW is not an indy no they aren't indy geeks.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if they will touch on Gallows's earlier WWE run with Mr. he-who-cannot-be-mentioned-number-2.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rusev with a gun... I just can't...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That was fucking awesome! Perfect guys to attack to. Man I am pumped. That was a great debut and the tag team division is really heating up


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Tag team division eclipsing the women now.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That Ziggler/Kane film looks so bad that it'll be good. :mj5


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Avada Kedavra said:


> So they're not linking up with AJ or Finn?


You've gotta remember it can always be teased and then finally happen at a later date for a big pop, they don't have to use all their cards immediately


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> Are these new guys considered indy geeks? Cuz I kinda like them already


An Indy geek is somebody like Zayn.

Anderson is dope.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The Bullet Club affiliated to The Authority to spoil the Shane show.I want to see them destroy Zayn, RIGHT NOW, RIGHT FUCKING NOW.

BOW DOWN TO THE KING.:bosstrips


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Are these new guys considered indy geeks? Cuz I kinda like them already
> 
> 
> please please please don't stick them with Styles and Entrance Man


Nope, but you're close.. These are Japanese geeks


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Despite what you think of the debut, fuckin the Usos up is an automatic win.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev with a gun...gets bested by a Ziggler superkick. :ti


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is bliss
> ...


They are way over with wrestling fans. That is what matters. Any wrestling fan knows the Bullet Club and knows that they are a great tag team.


----------



## Gabbos1 (Apr 4, 2016)

I mark everytime a bullet club member do a gun sign with their hands ?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Still nothing to get excited over though. The same criticism of the Usos applies to Gallows. I just can't see him ever getting over with a big proportion of the crowd.


Can't help but notice, that all thread you constantly bitched, but only about things most people like.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Call me crazy - but I think Dolph would make a great action movie star.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

People in this thread crack me up. They bitch about WWE not doing anything new; then when they do something new, they bitch about that, too. Come on, man. This is fresh stuff -- enjoy it while it lasts. Or would you prefer 45 more minutes of LON, or maybe New Day's stupidity?


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

I only watch the hulu version of raw...its the only way, or dl raw the night after with all commercials cut


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So they're staying with continuity by still calling him Luke Gallows and they're keeping the Magic Killer name for their finisher.

:yoda



Top Shelf said:


> The crowd have got no idea who these two are :ha


The "BULL-ET CLUB!" chants midway and near the end of the beatdown beg to differ.

:draper2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I dunno kicking the shit out of an established tag team that are losing heat like secondary glazing, for no reason other than 'suck my dick i'm better than you' is probably as good as it could have been if they were desperate to get them on tv without Balor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good job mentioning their New Japan past. I use to be so annoyed when WWE acted like guys never competed elsewhere.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This RAW has been excellent. I am honestly surprised.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raw even better than usual and I'm sober. Let's see if they can keep this feel going past the Mania hangover


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So they're calling Gallows Luke again instead of Doc. Pretty interesting, since they've already got Luke Harper.


They will probably just call him Gallows after a while. Maybe it was just a slip up by Cole and he will stay Doc Gallows.

The tag team division is pretty picking up lately with all the great additions.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> So the Bullet Club debuts with no hype, no vignettes, no story, two weeks after Wrestlemania, on a lame ass show with Dr. Phil?
> 
> Figures.


I thought it was alright. Reminded me of Kevin Nash and Scott Hall coming out and randomly beating up WCW talent.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KO certainly has a great frog splash.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Maryse.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh blondie spare me the amateur acting...please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Still see acting isn't Maryse's strong suit.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is embarrassing


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Why isn't Ru-Ru in the main event tag team?
> 
> Bullshit.


Unless Rusev is going over it's probably best that he's not involved.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

mansofa said:


> Nope, but you're close.. These are Japanese geeks


gallows was a star in the wwe for like 3 years before going to japan, dude.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

No blue M&M's huh ?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Maryse is so hot...but that accent is so shit...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The director of chaos has arrived


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

My goodness she is hot and that accent..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Few seconds of goodness and back to boring.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

They probably aren't even considering putting them in a faction :serious:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Maryse and a big ass bowl of M&M's.

That's a winning combination.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

What the hell happened to Maryse's french accent. :shocked:


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Miz's Wife/GF polish?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Guess WWE 'Universe' only knows the Universe of WWE.......:cole

Everybody popped for New Japan guys. :vince7


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Bitch has a problem with blue M&M's? Fuck you too then.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah the ol' MnM's bit :lmao

In other news, hot damn Maryse :O


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God bless Maryse for trying her best at a promo even though she's still terrible due to her accent being just way too heavy.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Maryse should stay on her phone being an aloof bitch.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

maryse is overacting.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jojo & Maryse! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryse should just stop acting, you can't do it, sorry.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Miz, it's so easy to hate the man!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cant believe we are stuck with the shit Miz as IC champion instead of Owens.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> Is Miz's Wife/GF polish?


French Canadian


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

No blue M&Ms? They totally stole that from Van Halen. Cept they had no brown M&Ms right in their contracts.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

KITD said:


> Can't help but notice, that all thread you constantly bitched, but only about things most people like.


You'll have also noticed that I said it's a bit rich for anyone on this forum to criticise others being negative. Reading this thread you'd think the post-WM 32 hissyfit never happened.

I do think this RAW has been poor and that most of the newer superstars fail to impress. Owens is OK but the best of a poor bunch.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

miz is just great


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

why is Maryse acting like Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction.

crazy bitch


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't see the sex appeal of Maryse.

I would rather Becky.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jojo and Maryse on my screen at the same time.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

EMGESP said:


> Is Miz's Wife/GF polish?


She's French Canadian.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro with the jokes! Love it :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Maryse has a strong ass accent.

Would smash of course.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Cesaro with a good promo


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Still nothing to get excited over though. The same criticism of the Usos applies to Gallows. I just can't see him ever getting over with a big proportion of the crowd.


The fact that the vast majority of fans cheered for them says something. A good portion of fans knew who they were. They're a great successful tag team and Gallows revitalized his career over in Japan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cesaro's got a fucking earpiece. This is awesome.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro's secret agent gimmick :lmao

Actually really badass.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Push Miz


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro saved that segment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The tag team division is pretty picking up lately with all the great additions.


Let's hope it stays that way they get the tag division hot then fall back waaay to much


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cesaro is awesome! And oh my goodness it's AJ vs Zayn!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice pop for Styles, his theme is so bad ass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll never fucking know how the Miz got Maryse, that's one of the biggest mysteries of the universe.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

thedeparted_94 said:


> why is Maryse acting like Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction.
> 
> *crazy bitch*


25% of women are being treated for mental illness... This is scary because it means 75% are walking around untreated.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

can't lie, miz spitting out the domestic water was the highlight of raw for me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Mis taking multiple takes. 
This guy is a fucking born heel! :lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

The MIZ is made for his role right now . Finally doing something right


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

P1 in the house!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro just standing with shades and suit = Top star. :vince$


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Jojo and Maryse on my screen at the same time.


If they got Eden in there somehow, then I would be in heaven.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Mizerable.......Even Mayrese had to laugh at that pun


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> French Canadian


I'd do her in whatever language she wants. Soon as I'm done with Lillian.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Because I was such a big AJ mark in TNA, I mark out every week when he's announced as "THE PHENOMENAL AJ STYLES"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay, that was hilarious. lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Cesaro with the glasses needs to be a smiley here.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit that pop for Styles in a place that is really a casual dominated crowd. That is impressive.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

The Miz is pure GOLD right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raws like this just make me so much angrier when they put out the shitty ones because tonight proves WWE can still put out excellent work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool to see they added number 1 conteder back to the name plates. It's really the little things that count


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This should be the main event. Not the Reigns tag team match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles theme is sort of lame...hard to get hyped during his entrance.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So can we all agree this show has been decent so far? Even you cynical bastards have to agree this show has been relatively entertaining.


----------



## pburrows92 (Jul 22, 2012)

Bullet Club debut

AJ styles match straight after

Oh you tease


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NO, THEY DONT WANT NONE
:dance


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Push Miz


Out the fucking door


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweet mercy still an hour left?
:cry


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That's actually pretty hilarious :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So they're staying with continuity by still calling him Luke Gallows and they're keeping the Magic Killer name for their finisher.
> 
> :yoda
> 
> ...


So you could hear that chant but could not hear the pop for Reigns? Hmmm. Selective hearing may be ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol that Miz/Cesaro segment was so cheesy that it was great


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Gallows used to be Festus and since NJPW is not an indy no they aren't indy geeks.


Ah he's imposter Kane:lmao awesome



mansofa said:


> Nope, but you're close.. These are Japanese geeks


As long as they're not actually Japanese I don't care.. they've got some talent in that league
There's some big ass dude that would fit right in with WWE.. he's like a Hart or DiBiase or whatever


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wanna see Aj styles bust out the Spiral tap just one time in the wwe.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Cesaro can talk and connect better than Roman Reigns... Who would of guessed?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

AJ coming out like nothing just happened...like his boys didn't just take out the Uso's.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Miz is fun as hell...and Cesaro is doing fine with talking.

This Raw has been better that anyone from 2015 (yes, even the Raw post WM, that only had Lesnar wrecking shit as the stand-alone good thing, tbh) (and yes, better than the Montreal Raw from last year, that had Zayn/Cena as the gem)


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

YO Cesaro killin it with his new style it's a good look!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Maryse really saved Miz from domestic water.

This couple is gold.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fuck is closing the show?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was a good and funny segment!

Miz is GOAT!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Because I was such a big AJ mark in TNA, I mark out every week when he's announced as "THE PHENOMENAL AJ STYLES"


Hopefully AJ goes far in WWE so TNA can realize what they let go to waste.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mix and Maryse may end up splitting the crowd at oayback. Their chemistry is great (obviously) and they're legit entertaining. I can see fans wanting Miz to hold onto the title for a while.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Out the fucking door


He's the fucking future of this business


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Maryse is a crack up.

"No! No! Domestic!"

:lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Sleepngbear said:


> No blue M&Ms? They totally stole that from Van Halen. Cept they had no brown M&Ms right in their contracts.


brown m&m's are the only ones i'll eat. the rest have food coloring, and probably contribute to cancer.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Miz spitting that water was hilarious. Also, not a bad little statement by Cesaro, pretty well put together that he delivered perfectly fine.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> You'll have also noticed that I said it's a bit rich for anyone on this forum to criticise others being negative. Reading this thread you'd think the post-WM 32 hissyfit never happened.
> 
> I do think this RAW has been poor and that most of the newer superstars fail to impress. Owens is OK but the best of a poor bunch.


I saw it and said people were being drama queens about that.

My point was it seems you only dislike things when they're popular


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I can't believe a pointless tag match is in the main event something big better happen in it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719705220364652544


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Don't look now but Raw has been pretty damn good tonight, by today's standards. Although I think this would stand up as at least an okay episode in other more popular era's.*


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The fuck is closing the show?


LON vs Bray and Roman lol.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Bullet Club vs Wyatts vs The Shield vs Team Canada

Please in my lifetime


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Styles theme is sort of lame...hard to get hyped during his entrance.


What? His theme is awesome to me :justsayin


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> AJ coming out like nothing just happened...like his boys didn't just take out the Uso's.


Styles doesn't talk to traitors. He's a real street guy about things like that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Top Shelf said:


> So you could hear that chant but could not hear the pop for Reigns? Hmmm. Selective hearing may be ?


There was a slight pop when his music hit.. But during his promo it was mostly boos


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I googled The Miz and Audi R8 and found nothing. :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miz and Maryse are fucking amazing. RAW is even better weekly and will be for awhile with this. Put Miz back in the main event by end of year. And before any hater says something.. just remember nothing is worse than what you have now.*


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Is Cesaro connecting with the audience yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'll never fucking know how the Miz got Maryse, that's one of the biggest mysteries of the universe.


RIGHHHHTTTT!?! Just look at that!










Miz, you fucking douchebag, I'm impressed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Newlock said:


> YO Cesaro killin it with his new style it's a good look!


Yep, it suits him quite well now they just need to get rid of that ambulance theme.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> LON vs Bray and Roman lol.


:heston


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

- Gallows and MG win tag titles
- AJ wins WWE title
- Finn has NXT title

They reveal they are in cahoots and are 'taking over'

Summer-long feud with team WWE led by Roman, Cena, and the like.

Ends with WWE winning, Bullet club sent back home, Balor stays (lets say he joins team WWE midway through the feud to turn face)

Let me dream dammit :lmao

NO, THEY DON'T WANT NONE!
:dance


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Gallows used to be Festus and since NJPW is not an indy no they aren't indy geeks.


Anderson was in PWG and ROH as well.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Top Shelf said:


> So you could hear that chant but could not hear the pop for Reigns? Hmmm. Selective hearing may be ?


In his defense, the "pop" of 3 screaming girls was drowned out by over 50% of the crowd booing at the top of their lungs and the rest yawning in apathy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KITD said:


> BraAndPantiesMatch said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have also noticed that I said it's a bit rich for anyone on this forum to criticise others being negative. Reading this thread you'd think the post-WM 32 hissyfit never happened.
> ...


The word you're looking for is contrarian.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

miz and maryse are right about the water though. go to france and drink volvic, you'll realize what we have is shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the match the bullet club should have debuted on to help AJ win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Sami wins this match.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I don't see the sex appeal of Maryse.
> 
> I would rather Becky.


Nikki Bella and Lana >>>>>> Maryse


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE has so much to work with right now, just remove the jagged edges and build these guys up.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bullet Club help AJ here or do they wait for Payback? Raw could use a Styles led Bullet Club tweener stable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold Kevin Owens about to fuck up this geek again. :vince$


----------



## yargor (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If WWE let's these guys go all out, at the very least we'll have the winner for MOTM and a candidate for MOTY.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Bullet Club vs Wyatts vs The Shield vs Team Canada
> 
> Please in my lifetime


Where is Petey Williams and Scott D'Amore (spell check) BTW


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

le ska man


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

almostfamous said:


> That had a Scott Hall debut in WCW feel.


No.
No it did not.

:costanza2


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Zayn in a string of huge high profile matches lately .


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't know why people don't like the Miz as the IC Champion? Him and Maryse could do good things with that title.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> He's the fucking future of this business


Wwe is in deep shit then


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Owens get back in the building somehow?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I want a triple threat match between Styles, Zayn, and Nakamura.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hmmmm... Zayn looks like he's on the Dean Ambrose body building plan.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Great Raw so far. Everything has been interesting and worth watching. Bravo


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

These two are just showing off... So much better than anyone on the main roster not named Cesaro or Owens.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I really don't think they'd put AJ Styles with Gallows and Anderson. Not after Finn Balor has been dropping hints for as long as he has been.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Zayn in a string of huge high profile matches lately .


He is the next Daniel Bryan. he will the be underdog guy.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Zayn's entrance, especially after Styles entrance, makes him look like a total clown.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Sami just spit a tooth out.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Where is Petey Williams and Scott D'Amore (spell check) BTW


Pretty sure Petey Williams retired.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing like a PPV main event on free tv!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel like I'm gonna be watching this match again later on.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AJ IS SO FUCKING OVER. :trips8


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If it ends in a triple threat match Tired Reigns will spend most of the match gassed outside the ring while the other two fight it out.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kemba said:


> Will Owens get back in the building somehow?












He's a master of disguise, don't ya know?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AJ Style's current theme & Luke Gallows's old theme =*















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719702752201314304


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

jbl just buried every title except the wwe title.

Fucking christ.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

KITD said:


> I saw it and said people were being drama queens about that.
> 
> My point was it seems you only dislike things when they're popular


Well, you're wrong.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

AJ's twisted belt on the back is bothering me profusely.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What the hell JBL? You were bragging about IWGP heavyweight title and now it doesn't matter and only Roman Reigns' title does? The fuck ?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sami has a bit of gut. His physique is nothing to write home about...

AJ looks a lot better.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE, when u debut Nakamura so u can stop pushing weak stars?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Top Shelf said:


> So you could hear that chant but could not hear the pop for Reigns? Hmmm. Selective hearing may be ?


I'm one of the few guys on here that actually likes Reigns. :drake1

Get the fuck outta here with that silliness. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> I really don't think they'd put AJ Styles with Gallows and Anderson. Not after Finn Balor has been dropping hints for as long as he has been.


They could do all four.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dammit all to hell, after that Miz segment I want some M&Ms.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> miz and maryse are right about the water though. go to france and drink volvic, you'll realize what we have is shit.


No need to go to France. I've been to America, and I've been in a lot of other countries. You get good water any place outside North America.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match is off to a slow start.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

We're not gonna end RAW with Roman/Bray vs. League, are we?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Seth Rogan is a better wrestler than an actor. keep this up, keep this up young man.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> Pretty sure Petey Williams retired.


Shame hope he made good money him and Team Canada and as Little Poppa Pump was good shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh shit, funny black ref is doing a non-Divas match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never fucking know how the Miz got Maryse, that's one of the biggest mysteries of the universe.
> ...


Rusev and The Miz definitely hit the woman jackpot.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They will probably take a commercial break during this match.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This looks like a Sunday Night Heat dark match....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Dropkick Sami!!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AJ's theme has greatly grown on me

NO, THEY DON'T WAN'T NONE
NO, THEY DON'T WAN'T NONE
AIN't NOBODY BARA BURU BARA DUM
NO, THEY DON'T WAN'T NONE

:dance


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

CM Punk must be coming back after the rest of the Straight Edge Society came to attack the Usos!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, a match with two fucking great workers actually allowed to do what they do. Vince won't stand for this very long.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh shit, funny black ref is doing a non-Divas match.


is this ref teddy longs kid


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL is really killing this match with his talking.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> We're not gonna end RAW with Roman/Bray vs. League, are we?


unfortunately


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Rusev and The Miz definitely hit the woman jackpot.


It isn't easy being Awesome!


----------



## yargor (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Aj's Talks too much


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could do all four.


That could work but the whole "f-f-f-f-f-f-for life.............except AJ Styles" thing is stuck in my head. I could see AJ getting kicked out rather quickly.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

These two need to train the rest of the wwe to get on their level,


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh shit, funny black ref is doing a non-Divas match.


Shane recognizes talent


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Everybody watch that ref's facial expressions.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

No Ambrose thus far. :mj2 Poor guy is in exile like Yoda after Vader popped a molly and lost his mind. :mj2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did he scream 'dropkick sami!" ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh shit, funny black ref is doing a non-Divas match.


Why he got to be black, a brother for dark skin all of a sudden he's black.... Yous racist LooseCannon


----------



## guvan (Dec 10, 2009)

Drop kick, Sami!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> unfortunately


The League of Jobbers is the worst part.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

yargor said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The ref is more entertaining than the match so far...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That bump looked rough.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Everybody watch that ref's facial expressions.


Looks like he's trying to use The Force or some shit :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

A bit of heel syles coming out. heel styles might be the best performer on earth.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> RIGHHHHTTTT!?! Just look at that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lord almighty....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Why he got to be black, a brother for dark skin all of a sudden he's black.... Yous racist LooseCannon


Then he's the funny white ref.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

AJ...You need to call the spots a little louder.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This match sucks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

COMMERCIAL DURING THIS MATCH?! FUCK YOU WWE!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sami needs to stop doing that topay. I'd rather see him consistently night to night than see a spot that can potentially injure him.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719707103892361216


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles on Monday Night Raw. Let that sink in. Unreal.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Maryse really saved Miz from domestic water.
> 
> This couple is gold.


/end


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Moooooore commercials. God, I'm bored.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Rusev and The Miz definitely hit the woman jackpot.


Nah, I'd trade both of their bimbos for one date with the Doctor of Hugganomics.


----------



## yargor (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A bit of heel syles coming out. heel styles might be the best performer on earth.


Heel Styles is the best Styles for sure.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

finalnight said:


> JBL is really killing this match with his talking.


Every match. That's his job, that's what he does. And I fucking hate it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Air Zayn!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The ref is more entertaining than the match so far...


He's got nothing on 'Lil Naitch' and his ridiculous reactions :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Louder AJ! :vince2


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

troyag93 said:


> This match sucks


Stop trolling


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Bullet Club with no leader? This might not go so well...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kemba said:


> The League of Jobbers is the worst part.


Super Reigns isn't any better


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Avada Kedavra said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > RIGHHHHTTTT!?! Just look at that!
> ...


Hell look at her Playboy pics.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could do all four.


AJ is fine on his own though. I'd like someone else to be slotted in with them if they are doing a full bullet club stable in the WWE.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Heel Styles is the best AJ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Then he's the funny white ref.


I agree sir


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

all in all... said:


> did he scream 'dropkick sami!" ?


I thought he said "got you Sami"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They always take a commercial break during the best matches. :eyeroll


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles on Monday Night Raw. Let that sink in. Unreal.


Yeah, and the shit blows...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Looks like he's trying to use The Force or some shit :lmao


He always over sell everything. If you ever get a chance, during a brawl between 2 guys and the refs try to break them up, watch him. He's hilarious.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

So we have the possibility of a triple threat involving 2 very over faces and a baby heel face? lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The pace should start to pick up and get a lot better in a few mins.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why'd those skinheads attack the Usos?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm debating on whether to buy tickets to Raw. I'm not a big fan of live shows.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Every match. That's his job, that's what he does. And I fucking hate it.


Between the three clowns at ring side it's so tempting to watch this muted


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

yargor said:


>


:lelbrock: "I am the advocate for 'The Beast (with Teats)' Paul...HEYMAN!"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sleepngbear said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > JBL is really killing this match with his talking.
> ...


I'm hoping once that MMA dude on Smackdown gets comfortable they'll move him to Raw to replace JBL.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> Why'd those skinheads attack the Usos?


They clearly are not fans of dancing.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I need to pee but dont want to miss the match.

Thats the first time this has happened in years


----------



## yargor (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Shiroshi


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

thedeparted_94 said:


> I need to pee but dont want to miss the match.
> 
> Thats the first time this has happened in years


Do a Seth and use a bottle.


----------



## yargor (Apr 11, 2016)

WWE fans from ever great India.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles is making facial expressions that a heel would make.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Imagine Zayn coming out to fight someone like the Undertaker with that theme LOL

He's Bo-tier jobber, but Bo is more entertaining.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CESARO IS FUCKING TRENDING! :vince$


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thedeparted_94 said:


> I need to pee but dont want to miss the match.
> 
> Thats the first time this has happened in years


Piss in a cup


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice recovery on the Tornado ddt


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

finalnight said:


> I'm hoping once that MMA dude on Smackdown gets comfortable they'll move him to Raw to replace JBL.


That'll happen over :cole's cold, dead, body.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

yargor said:


>


OMFG I love this :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I want Owens to interfere.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719708293053026308
Just leaving this here 8*D


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bullet club guys debut followed directly by a match that sees AJ Styles fighting a little grimier and savage than usual. Hmm. 


Lol at someone trying to start a boring chant. Wonder who he's a fan of lol


----------



## yargor (Apr 11, 2016)

Kevin Dunn classics.. Mick Foley


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Match of the night right here easily. Match of the year contender. Loving this.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Zayn's Blue Thunder Bomb is a thing of beauty.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why does Sami look surprised? He never wins with that move.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I personally love what they're doing right now. They're gonna have Reigns beat two indie darlings in one night, and the level of butthurt will be through the roof. I can't wait to read the forums on that night. Just listen to the reactions Reigns has been getting the past two weeks. Deafening boos mean that people are invested.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Karl Anderson is such a MF stud. :mark: :mark:

Business just picked up on the main roster.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Styles bringing back the pumphandle gutbuster to go with the fireman's carry neckbreaker. 

Awesome to see them let Sami keep the spin-out powerbomb even though Crews is using it as his finisher.


----------



## yargor (Apr 11, 2016)

Harry Potter is a AE fan.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> Stop trolling


Why on this forum is it that if you dont think that every NXT or indy geek is awesome you are either trolling or clueless?


----------



## Gabbos1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Zayn is the baby face here


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

brainbusttaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG at thaT COUNTER!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Karl Anderson is such a MF stud. :mark: :mark:
> 
> Business just picked up on the main roster.


Agreed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WOW.. HOLY SHIT


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I can see casuals changing the channel while watching this.

We, as pro-wrestling fans, enjoy this...but I can see why its boring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami got to the bottom rope.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719708293053026308
> Just leaving this here 8*D


:lmao
What an insane lot we wrestling fans are.

Saying things like why is tonight's show 'suspiciously good' and yet loving the damn product and watching/discussing it every week 

THEY DON'T WANT NONE!
:dance :dance :dance


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/11 Oh Joy, Dr.Phil Will Solve All Our Problems*

Styles is over.....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice match!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YES! Glad it didn't turn into a triple threat match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Owens interference?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

At least JBL is flat out terrible and Cole is obnoxious. Saxton is about as noticeable as a door nail. Jesus he's bland as all hell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a match. I'm surprised Zayn lost to the flying forearm though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Styles Clash needs to be his finisher damn it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Little surprised that was clean, another good match on Raw.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was a damn good match.

Someone Gif Sami's no sell.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So now owens will be facing zayn in a meaningless feud when it should be over the IC title. Stupid WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:applause good match


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Excellent result!

Phenomenal Forearm >>>>>>>>>>> Superman Punch


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping once that MMA dude on Smackdown gets comfortable they'll move him to Raw to replace JBL.
> ...


True, I think JBL and Cole are still doing that conservative radio podcast together. That probably keeps them in good with Vince too.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The forearm off the ropes is really nice looking... much better than the gay ass "superman punch."


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Styles Clash needs to be his finisher damn it.


I actually like the Styles Clash is a "PPV finisher" and not overly used..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another great match tonight


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The GOAT wins! Time to put the strap on AJ.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

AJ/Reigns is better than AJ/Zayn/Reigns

Zayn will get over, he is getting over ATM. Fine with him not winning this.

Very good match!

This Raw has been on fire...and Vince has been on charge of this (according to Meltzer). Welp.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NOPE, they don't want none!

:dance


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

sami vs aj >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> aj vs y2j


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

This isn't a bad finisher, but if he is to use it as that then he shouldn't overuse it in other matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They for real didn't have Owens cost Zayn? You build the fucking feud dumbasses!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good match up!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

so are we just gonna ignore Sami no selling falling on his head then


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nothing mindblowing but a great, hardworking match nontheless. Good finishing touch there with Sami unable to hit the kick due to his speed being decreased from the calf killer.
**** imo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a sequence of moves! :banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

highlight reel with guest chris jericho, 100 percent.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

What a match !!!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> The forearm off the ropes is really nice looking... much better than the gay ass "superman punch."


lol just posted the same thing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A very special guest you say? :hmm:

Almost guaranteed to be a dissapointment.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I see security confiscated Jericho's shirt as he entered the building...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I see Jericho just got off his shift at chippendales.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Good luck to Reigns having anything remotely that good in the main event.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why isn't Rusev in this match? He called out Roman and isn't even wrestling lol...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Phenomenal Forearm? Wtf? :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

AJ wins with the Forever Young Bucks Flying Forearm :clap


----------



## Brock Rollins (Mar 30, 2016)

Ambrose Jericho incoming


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That fuckin match! So glad they didn't go the obvious route - KO interfering.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So if Zayn was going to lose, why go through the whole "banning Owens from the building" storyline? You'd think he would win and Owens would screw him at Payback, but instead Zayn just takes a clean loss and the Zayn/Owens storyline gains nothing. No issues with it staying Reigns/Styles, but the execution of all that was stupid.

Good match though.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> No Owens interference?



He threatened to interfere so Shane had him removed from the building.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> The forearm off the ropes is really nice looking... much better than the gay ass "superman punch."


Doubt Vince lets AJ do any of his forearm moves in their match. Don't want to show up the golden boy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Actually felt bad that one of them had to lose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Excellent result!
> 
> Phenomenal Forearm >>>>>>>>>>> Superman Punch


Well that's because Styles>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Reigns


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank God they got rid of the annoying weird Subway girl.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid match, just like Cesaro / Owens. Pissed that they wouldn't even let A.J. use the Clash to score the win though, even though Zayn has taken the Neutralizer before.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> so are we just gonna ignore Sami no selling falling on his head then


He probably did it so the ref couldn't claim he got a concussion and stop the match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> so are we just gonna ignore Sami no selling falling on his head then


He was supposed to flip all the way over but kind of hit his head.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I call it here now. Reigns and Styles will hit the superman punch and phenomenal forearm at the same time at Payback.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> lol just posted the same thing


I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bray Finally Turning Face...Lets see what the masses think??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> He threatened to interfere so Shane had him removed from the building.


I know. That hasn't stopped people from coming back to the building to do something, though.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Give it a rest with the Reigns comments..."haters"

BTW, Taker vs HBK is a "great" match. The relatively brief Zayn/Styles indy darlings match was OK.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chris Jericho is on his way to the ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess the report about Vince not liking Styles using the Styles Clash because of the injury possibility is true. So he uses it every now and then. I guess they are trying to make it seem like AJ can beat you with different moves. Springboard 450, Calf Killer, Springboard Forearm. Now if we can just get the spiral tap!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose/Jericho feud should be interesting.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So if Zayn was going to lose, why go through the whole "banning Owens from the building" storyline? You'd think he would win and Owens would screw him at Payback, but instead Zayn just takes a clean loss and the Zayn/Owens storyline gains nothing. No issues with it staying Reigns/Styles, but the execution of all that was stupid.
> 
> Good match though.


Nah, they let the match and the guys stand on their own for a change. We need more of those and less fuckery finishes, and maybe match results will actually start to mean something.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr, Phil come back for the Highlight reel please! :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does WWE keep reusing the SummerSlam promo footage for the show?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Bray Finally Turning Face...Lets see what the masses think??


I am not quite sure on that yet but we will find out.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Very good match but I didn't like Zayn losing clean. Should've had Owens figure out a way back in the building to cost Zayn the match too further their rivalry. But it makes sense I guess, Styles needs to look strong leading into his title match.*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

mansofa said:


> I call it here now. Reigns and Styles will hit the superman punch and phenomenal forearm at the same time at Payback.


Match is 100% ending with AJ going for the forearm then getting speared in mid air and pinned clean. Then the next night he'll come out and tell everyone Roman is the toughest opponent he ever faced.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

The WWE is actually enjoyable? WTF is this?

That Styles/Reigns main event deserves my $9.99.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Curious as to how the crowd will receive Dean on this segment. He's running on fumes momentum wise.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sami Zayn teasing that heel turn


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Watch'u got for us, G.O.A.T. Ayatollah?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane is killing it!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Match is 100% ending with AJ going for the forearm then getting speared in mid air and pinned clean. Then the next night he'll come out and tell everyone Roman is the toughest opponent he ever faced.


I suspect you seen this show before.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and what was the purpose of that now?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Shane marking out :lol I love it maggle

Not feeling Ambrose/Jericho. Dean needs to turn heel at this point IMO. That Lesnar match was awkard as fuck and derailed his momentum.

Edit: But Jericho as a heel is great :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sleepngbear said:


> Nah, they let the match and the guys stand on their own for a change. We need more of those and less fuckery finishes, and maybe match results will actually start to mean something.


That's fine if it's the best option, but in this case it wasn't. Owens should have found a way back in the building and screwed Zayn. Would have added more heat to that feud. The result in this match didn't really do anything for either guy.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

MM10 said:


> Doubt Vince lets AJ do any of his forearm moves in their match. Don't want to show up the golden boy.


Reigns will counter it with a superman punch and/or spear.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

See this shit right here. Why doesn't this happen more often? Why don't they have them put over the in ring product a hell of a lot more than they do? Cole, Byron and JBL putting over Zayn and AJ for their in ring work is what they should be doing every week for everyone in the damn locker room


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Curious as to how the crowd will receive Dean on this segment. He's running on fumes momentum wise.


Maybe it's time for that


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They should just keep Dean off TV until a surprise heel turn. Dude has no momentum.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I really liked that segment with Shane/Styles/Zayn. That is the kind of backstage stuff i like to see.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

yawn.. i miss stephanie.. she wouldn't be kissing ass like shane.. she would have slapped both of them and walked off like a boss.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Sami Zayn teasing that heel turn


I am pretty sure that was just his regular disappointed look.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> Match is 100% ending with AJ going for the forearm then getting speared in mid air and pinned clean. Then the next night he'll come out and tell everyone Roman is the toughest opponent he ever faced.


That spot seems too dangerous.

I think Reigns will duck it, bounce off the ropes and hit the spear...To raucous boos.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Give it a rest with the Reigns comments..."haters"
> 
> BTW, Taker vs HBK is a "great" match. The relatively brief Zayn/Styles indy darlings match was OK.


Taker/HBK was an instant classic. Tonight's match was great tv match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how they refused to mention Titus's name on air lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Titus who????


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

jericho going with the aging club owner look tonight


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> yawn.. i miss stephanie.. she wouldn't be kissing ass like shane.. she would have slapped both of them and walked off like a boss.


Then send them to Main Event. :cena4


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lothario said:


> Reigns will counter it with a superman punch and/or spear.


It's pretty obvious. "Spear outta no where!!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did JBL just call AJ and Sami the best in the world.

:jbl Maggle? Am I turning into a mark?

:cole Yes, for the love of MANKIND!

:jbl USO CRAZY!

:cole VINTAGE USO

:jbl I LOVE IT!

:y2j


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Why isn't Rusev in this match? He called out Roman and isn't even wrestling lol...


Unless Rusev is going over, I'm fine with Rusev not being in the match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

HE'S GOT HULK HOGAN?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

MM10 said:


> I really liked that segment with Shane/Styles/Zayn. That is the kind of backstage stuff i like to see.


I agree. it gives a cue to casuals what a good match is.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Did they just take Titus' trip away from him? I thought his punishment was over. :no:

So now it goes from a trip with Titus and his family to just a WWE Superstar?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jericho with the most shocking guest of all time.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I think Bray and Roman are both supposed to be tweeners now. Still had heel commentator talking up everything about Reigns. I'll be interested how JR calls the last match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha nice!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously why does Jericho still have a contract with the WWE? He hasn't been relevant since 2001.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That's fine if it's the best option, but in this case it wasn't. Owens should have found a way back in the building and screwed Zayn. Would have added more heat to that feud. The result in this match didn't really do anything for either guy.


It validated Styles being a legit main-eventer.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw has been good tonight. So much better than last week's show.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Better than some shitty random guest anyway :lel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Jericho still relevant in top spots. He is my favorite of all time but come on now. Give this spot to someone else


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I am liking Jericho's anti-smark / indie killer gimmick.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought it was going to be Ambrose. :toomanykobes


----------



## Brock Rollins (Mar 30, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

1,004 facts about Chris Jericho!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, Jericho is talking about himself.

Classic.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> *I guess the report about Vince not liking Styles using the Styles Clash because of the injury possibility is true*. So he uses it every now and then. I guess they are trying to make it seem like AJ can beat you with different moves. Springboard 450, Calf Killer, Springboard Forearm. Now if we can just get the spiral tap!!!!


All the more reason to protect it you would think

And then Y2J kicks out of it the first time its used. Typical WWE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:y2j: "My guest...is me."

Jeri-troll hath returned once a-gain. 



mansofa said:


> I call it here now. Reigns and Styles will hit the superman punch and phenomenal forearm at the same time at Payback.


I wouldn't be surprised at all if they did that, considering it'd make for a hell of a visual.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The GOAT!

:y2j


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bon Jovi interviewing Jericho.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> and what was the purpose of that now?


To reinforce with the audience that Shane is a face authority figure. It seems stupid to us, but it's actually important. It has to stick out and become an understood fact for all audiences of the show. Little segments like that put him over as the face of the company, without him taking advantage of his power.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Genius by Jericho.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jericho invented talking to himself :jericho2


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Jericho GOAT douche heel.

Angle is #2 .


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

How soon before the plant gets it?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

+


#BadNewsSanta said:


> That's fine if it's the best option, but in this case it wasn't. Owens should have found a way back in the building and screwed Zayn. Would have added more heat to that feud. The result in this match didn't really do anything for either guy.


On the contrary, it definitely helped Zayn. JBL referenced he's an underdog and the backstage segment drove that point home. He's the "underdog from the underground." He has to take more losses than wins because that's what his entire character is built around. He'll lose tight ones so when he finally wins, it'll be meaningful. AJ also looked good there and needed to go over clean considering he's heading into Payback vs the strongest booked guy on the roster besides Lesnar.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

GOAT GOAT GOAT

Fucking love heel, douchebag Y2J :y2j


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho has gone nuts. :ti


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho interviewing himself. Gold


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jericho as a heel is ridiculously better than face Jericho, they aren't even comparable. Absolute GOAT when he's a heel :lel


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Jericho is amazing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

An A game Jericho is so far ahead of anyone in that lockeroom in the heel department I can think of off the top of my head it isnt remotely close.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose getting a huge pop like always. Even when he is made to look like a geek all the time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean is bringing a fucking plant to the ring.:lol:done


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean coming to the ring....who didn't see that one.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The man of a 1000 trolls.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FUCK..........................goofy Ambrose. :kobefacepalm

Need Heel Turn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"The very biggest WrestleMania of all time"? You mean WrestleManias 17, 18 and 19? :jericho3

And what the fuck is Dean-O doing?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> It validated Styles being a legit main-eventer.


Not necessarily, he beat Sami Zayn, who doesn't have much momentum himself. If Styles beats Reigns, then you can say that. It was just a win for Styles, nothing more.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose is just a shitty prop comic. I rather watch Carrot Top.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That spot seems too dangerous.
> 
> I think Reigns will duck it, bounce off the ropes and hit the spear...To raucous boos.


He's done it to Kofi and Rollins when they jumped off the top rope, it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, Dean with props. Not good.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

lmao Dean back to this stuff

He is FINISHED


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Um - I was actually enjoying that interview :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> An A game Jericho is so far ahead of anyone in that lockeroom in the heel department I can think of off the top of my head it isnt remotely close.


Kevin Owens has far surpassed Jericho.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jericho is the best heel ever


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Dean Ambrose with a plant...What the fuck?


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I forgot Ambrose existed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Dean!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WTF am I watching...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"Hey. IDIOT". 

So simple but hilarious :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So much for Dean becoming a more serious character after WM.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

"Don't you touch my potted plant" - Chris Jericho 2016


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Ambrose is way to goofy for me to like.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Hah
A California speeding ticket


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh look, Dean Ambrose has props with him. He is so crazy and off the wall, what a lunatic!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Traffic tickets are on yellow paper not white. Do your research WWE!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no Dean is back to this stupid gimmick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The plant is probably a reference to a Highlight Reel from a couple of months back when Dean brought Chris a plant to liven up the Highlight Reel set cos it looked bad :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tiebrose


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lunatic CRINGE is getting his own talk show skit. Poor Dean.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean should join The New Day.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Dean with the tie. Awesome.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

He just interupted the best highlight reel of all time.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

be great if it had ketchup stains on it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rather be at Nitro sign again. :lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Dean with the growing jobber depressed beard :ambrose4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose invented California speeding tickets :ambrose


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose does not have good luck around electronics.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ambrose asking what everybody is thinking. Fuck that scarf!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I just realize that Jericho's wearing a suit jacket with no shirt on


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I wanted a more serious Dean Ambrose, they were doing that between January-March...

THEY HAVE UNDONE EVERYTHING THEY DID RIGHT

He's back with the lame jokes...

He could be so much more than this

Edit: Still, Jericho as a heel is so fun that I could watch the promos between the 2 just because of him :lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Ambrose and Jericho are gold together :lmao

I'm really looking forward to this feud


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I might just be a pleb but I'm finding this pretty funny so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jobbers don't wear ties


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose as been handed R Truths old gimmick. Dear o dear


----------



## Brock Rollins (Mar 30, 2016)

This is terrible.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

$750 scarf? I think Jericho paid $725 too much.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...Ambrose is a legit comedy act now? I mean...dont get me wrong. This is pretty funny, but its clear that we arent supposed to take him seriously.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BURY you


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho with that Triple H line. "I will bury you". :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao WHAT EVEN


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He's already buried Jericho.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crowd is kinda mild for this


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Jericho is on point tonight! Fucking killing it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> $750 scarf? I think Jericho paid $725 too much.


I think he really meant $7.50


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho is furious.


----------



## Brock Rollins (Mar 30, 2016)

Burial!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Jericho with his inner HHH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho...will *bury* someone? >

Joke's on you, Y2J. WWE's management already beat you to the punch when it came to Dean-O.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, I guess that had a point.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I remember when Dean was a serious character.


At least we have Heel Y2J.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> $750 scarf? I think Jericho paid $725 too much.


£750* too much. WOAT scarf.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess we know why Jericho won at Mania now... Ambrose still should of beat Brock though


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J carried that angle... Ambrose STEP.IT.UP!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> I remember when Dean was a serious character.
> 
> 
> At least we have Heel Y2J.


He was?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

He's Roddy Piper mixed with funny mankind. It works, but it has booking limitations.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they really ruined Ambrose


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Crowd is kinda mild for this


Do you blame them ? This version of Dean is cringeworthy


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Should have done that from the jump instead of the goofy shit.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Apollo Crews...I already forgot he debuted last week LOL

Where is Baron Corbin, btw?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jericho was great in that segment.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I think this is going to be a fun feud.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Do you blame them ? This version of Dean is cringeworthy


No, I don't blame them at all. :lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Crews and an awful main event? Can call it a night early!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Give him another finisher!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Almost completely forgot Crews debuted last week.

:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I guess people who thought Crews was just doing a raw cameo last week were wrong. Looks like Vince couldn't help himself and brought him straight to the main roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eh, Amrbose act feels forced now...way too contrived. I liked him before when it was less staged.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho was actually pretty great in that segment.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose deliver is so bad


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

I could watch Jericho interview himself for hours LOL


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> I remember when Dean was a serious character.


Really?... Must have been before his WWE days.


----------



## pburrows92 (Jul 22, 2012)

Things more over than Roman Reigns....

1. Dean Amborse's potted plant


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Corbin?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Really nice start to the Jericho vs. Ambrose feud. Jericho is on fire right now.

I like that using the phrase "bury you" seems to be coming into Jericho's character. Plays nicely into the smark paranoia about part-timers/legends, and it carries more weight with his Wrestlemania victory.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait for that edge and Christian episode just to see Bayley in jeans mmmmm.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jericho was better than Ambrose but that isn't much of a surprise.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Where is Baron Corbin, btw?


Indeed, I want Corbin to wreck some shit!


----------



## bollocksmcgee (Apr 4, 2016)

fuck that goofball, don't get the hype


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

wow I forgot Apollo debuted very forgettable.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MM10 said:


> Crews and an awful main event? Can call it a night early!


If the trade-off is two and a half good hours of RAW for 45 minutes of bad RAW, I'll take that trade off every week.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I know. That hasn't stopped people from coming back to the building to do something, though.


That typically only ever applies to the babyfaces. I can't recall from memory a time when a heel was thrown from the arena by the GM/Vince and returned to interfere.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Crewz said:


> Really?... Must have been before his WWE days.


When he was with the shield he was a little more serious and not as cringeworthy


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, okay, but could I please have my serious Dean 'i'm-going-to-kill-you-because-i-just-don't-like-you' Ambrose back please. 

He should have gone out, told Jericho to shut the fuck up, Jericho can kick up the same shit he just did and dean hits dirty deeds and stalks away still raging.

he's not a fucking goof. 

everytime i see him walking away from one of his segments he looks like the angry at life son of a bitch he should be, because i think it's genuine anger.

they don't know how to write him so ... i don't know anymore. i'm sad.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

I wana see this Jericho vs Roman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Do you blame them ? This version of Dean is cringeworthy


Like another poster said, his name should be the Lunatic Cringe.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose should have made Jericho humble!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Kemba said:


> Give him another finisher!


I liked this one better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kemba said:


> Where is Corbin?


We need some Corbin induced chaos next!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince: Welcome back Bobby Lashley :vince

Apollo: That's not my name sir.

Vince: I'm sorry, that was years ago. Welcome back Titus! Sorry for the suspension. We still pals? :vince2

Apollo: That's not my name either.

Vince: God damn it you have a match next go out there and I'll figure out your name later. :Out


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What's up with people hating on Crews ? I think he's entertaining


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> That typically only ever applies to the babyfaces. I can't recall from memory a time when a heel was thrown from the arena by the GM/Vince and returned to interfere.


That doesn't mean they can't break the 'tradition.' Especially after Owens ate a clean pin earlier. Makes him look weak even moreso since he's been losing quite a bit recently.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Owens going to miss Smackdown because of the tour?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> I wana see this Jericho vs Roman


Sure, on Smackdown.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, okay, but could I please have my serious Dean 'i'm-going-to-kill-you-because-i-just-don't-like-you' Ambrose back please.
> 
> He should have gone out, told Jericho to shut the fuck up, Jericho can kick up the same shit he just did and dean hits dirty deeds and stalks away still raging.


It's like when your childhood friend moves away and you never see them again. 

I miss that Ambrose so much


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll watch Jon Moxley promos after this just for remember how WWE has destroyed a character that was supposed to be the top heel of the company and now is just a joke


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They really should make a real Booty-O's cereal.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

No way that Chrisley dude is straight :lol


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

It's funny that Vaudevillains will be on SD two weeks on a row and not on Raw :lol


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> What's up with people hating on Crews ? I think he's entertaining


He is athletic as all hell but has zero character/personality/charisma. His gimmick is "smiling black athlete".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo and Cass first match on main roster on SD vs. Ascension.

:lmao

Yikes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> What's up with people hating on Crews ? I think he's entertaining


Probably because he isn't great on the mic but I enjoy his matches.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh because they need another fucking segment/vignette ... none of these upcoming tag teams could have used this eh?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> They really should make a real Booty-O's cereal.


No they should not.....it's a stupid name and very immature just like the stupid new day


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AND THE CROWD GOES... mild.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it me or is Apollo Crews really short?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well it is about time that they are a tag team.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Apollo can't be an inch over 5'7, what's the deal here?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That doesn't mean they can't break the 'tradition.' Especially after Owens ate a clean pin earlier. Makes him look weak even moreso since he's been losing quite a bit recently.


I don't necessarily agree or disagree but you did ask why he didn't interfere. They could have shaken things up but that's the formula they tend to follow so Owens not running back out there wasn't really surprising considering how they typically book their heels. *shrug*


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Apollo Crews!

And the crowd goes mild!

He has potential. But he needed more time on NXT.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Dr. Phil just left.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Enzo and Cass first match is on Smackdown? WTF...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Poor Crews zero reaction for that intro.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Crews has straight jobber music


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Dang I miss the Wrestemania crowd.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Apollo Crews with zero pop. And why should he get one?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So he is fighting Adam Jobber Rose...yawn.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Any bets that Adam Rose won't be getting a win this week?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Another Social outcast match ? Lol I hope they get released soon


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> No they should not.....it's a stupid name and very immature just like the stupid new day


and they would make a shitload of money off of it. as immature as it is, as immature as most of their jokes, as mature and the unicorn thing ... it would sell, trust me.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Bo Dallas :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is bored.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> AND THE CROWD GOES... mild.


Well he just debuted last week, what do you expect?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Curtis Axel?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

I CANNOT believe I'm saying this - but Dr. Phil has been killing it tonight.

:lol


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol Dr Phill getting boos. 


Who is he anyways?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Enzo and Cass first match on main roster on SD vs. Ascension.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Yikes.


Enzo's shelf life will be a hell of a lot longer in the hands of Ranallo and Lawler calling his action than when JBL/Vince is burying him left and right. If Zo becomes a mainstay wrestler on Raw: I give 'em 4 months tops before he becomes a manager. Not that that is a bad thing we need more in this day and age.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Apollo Crews song sounds like that old Mary J Blige song.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NakNak said:


> Apollo Crews!
> 
> And the crowd goes mild!
> 
> He has potential. But he needed more time on NXT.


yeah its pretty fucked up he got called up before Balor.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Apollo Crews is a repetitive clown in the ring. 

flippy flippy kick BIG SMILE blah blah blah


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WWE is jumping the shark with some of these newer NXT guys at RAW. At least give them some vignettes.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> He is athletic as all hell but has zero character/personality/charisma. His gimmick is "smiling black athlete".


His face reminds me of the retarded black guy from that movie Johnny Knoxville did about rigging the special Olympics


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Apollo Creed
Terry Crews
Charisma loaded

Apollo Crews
Charisma voided

I feel bad for the guy to be honest.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will he face Bo Dallas in his next match?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> AND THE CROWD GOES... mild.


Pretty sure that crowd is wore out...3 hours is just too much


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I noticed how Adam Rose has been hunched over the entire match to minimize the height difference between him and Crews.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Apollo Crews music is so damn generic...Literally sounds like CAW music from ps2 era Smackdown games. 

Of course the dude gets no reaction. He has no character,gimmick.


Is a fucking freak of nature athletically though.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Vince: Welcome back Bobby Lashley :vince
> 
> Apollo: That's not my name sir.
> 
> ...



vince: hunter why didnt you tell me you had chocolate muscle men in NXT?? holdin' out on me! :vince


hhh: :HHH


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bo looks like he's wearing cowboy wrestling boots...in obvious memory of his grandfather.

Very classy thing to do.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mansofa said:


> Lol Dr Phill getting boos.


He is lame and uninspired, is he supposed to be entertaining? He looks bored out of his mind there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Pretty sure that crowd is wore out...3 hours is just too much


they are saving their energy to boo Reigns again :sk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mra22 said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > AND THE CROWD GOES... mild.
> ...


Not to mention Main Event and Superstars tapings before raw


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Needs pyro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719716774539698176


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How is the crowd suppose to get behind Crews if he's not given any character/personality even back in NXT?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This would of been a real good raw if it was only 2 hours.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now that is a show of strength!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Give this man some meaningful matches...sheesh


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

They let Adam Rose get in too much offense.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Apollo Crews was...kind of there on NXT.
Apollo Crews is kind of there on the Main Roster.

The view never changes...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I like Crews but I think he needed more time in the oven. I also hate how they debut these NXT guys. Tell them go out and wrestle meaningless matches but never put a mic in their hands so fans can figure out who they are. Cass and Enzo are a breath of fresh air because of that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

my head hurts with this main event.

WWE stop trying to make LON happen, it's not going to happen.

also respect Bray Wyatt, his grandfather just died and he's at work and working matches straight away. I couldn't.

(same for Bo, i'm happy they are there and actually impressed. I'll be cheering for Wyatt to hit sister abigail on reigns to pop of the night)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol at Dallas' cheerleading at ringside, especially his "I'M SO PROUD OF HIM!" line.

Crews is great, but he'd be a big step closer to being a true blue main eventer of they add some depth to him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ does Apollo have another facial expression besides that damn smile?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> How is the crowd suppose to get behind Crews if he's not given any character/personality even back in NXT?


His problem always was he had no personality, and he still doesn't but he got called up anyways. He still needs at least a year in NXT. Joe or Balor should have been called up


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Welp, Baron Corbin did not appear :lol

Let's watch this again


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I like how Crews always has this big forced smile on his face as if it was a beauty contest.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

3 hours of Raw is just too much. Way toooo much. I'm yawning here and it isn't even a bad show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for the match that we have all been waiting for.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This Barbershop movie looks ungodly awful


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus Christ does Apollo have another facial expression besides that damn smile?


Seems rather one dimensional.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, given that Brie has retired from wrestling, are she and Bryan out of Total Divas as well? I was under the impression they'd continue to make money from the reality show. Any idea, guys?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Apollo Crews needs to be banned from smiling ever again.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Pretty sure that crowd is wore out...3 hours is just too much


Funny, dead crowd in LA...."bored"

Worn out crowd in the south..."horrible crowd"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope that Corbin wrestles on Smackdown.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah its pretty fucked up he got called up before Balor.


Balor is the NXT Champion and the face of NXT.. They kinda need him right now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> they are saving their energy to boo Reigns again :sk


Which is keeping Reigns relevant. Seriously, when will people realize that apathy is FAR worse than passionate booing?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

So WWE think they can get Apollo Crews over buy beating jobbers.... yeah great creative investment there. 

Good theme tune though..


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Wyatt and Bo are class acts. Their grandfather died recently and they are still here, working like everything is fine. My respect goes to them.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie... Crews reminds me of "Die Rocky Die" - era Rock. Athletic as all hell, billed as a blue chipper and huge star in the making, does nothing but smile....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> How is the crowd suppose to get behind Crews if he's not given any character/personality even back in NXT?


Guy is pretty freaky athletically so if they book him somewhat akin to Goldberg and have him pulling out military presses followed by a standing moonsault followed by a standing SSP I bet eventually he gets over pretty good. Now, in WWE guys weigh more and bigger ring will blow you up faster so IDK if he can pull that in the E but if so... there ya go.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Greenlawler said:


> Mra22 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure that crowd is wore out...3 hours is just too much
> ...


It could be worse, Vince hates my city so much that he doesn't even allow them to mention its name on air when they are here.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Crews is the closest thing to Rocky Maivia ive ever seen


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

finalnight said:


> This Barbershop movie looks ungodly awful


But it better be nominated for an Oscar, or Hollywood is racist.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuck off Primo & Epico...

:ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> So, given that Brie has retired from wrestling, are she and Bryan out of Total Divas as well? I was under the impression they'd continue to make money from the reality show. Any idea, guys?


I think I read that they will still be on the show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't mind how that match went. A little too WWE-ish with Rose getting all his offense early -- I really wish they'd let these guys go back and forth a bit more. But for these two, one consumate jobber and one up-and-comer, this worked. Not too long, not a squash.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's so obvious that Apollo Crews should have stayed in NXT for awhile longer. Obvious to anyone with a brain at least.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

No LOne Wolf? I'd turn off now but kind of want to see what they do with Wyatt


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they went into the sea ... and were never seen from again. 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RAW has been so good tonight, that I'm only slightly bummed instead of completely bummed that there's been no Bex infusion on RAW tonight.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Primo & Epico getting 2 vignettes today...Bullshit


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A travel agency gimmick is really scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

mansofa said:


> So WWE think they can get Apollo Crews over buy beating jobbers.... yeah great creative investment there.
> 
> Good theme tune though..


why not? let him beat jobbers easily for a few weeks, show off some moves. then start moving up the ladder.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes Corbin segment!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

How come Primo & Epico are getting vignettes but none of these NXT guys?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Baron Corbin = REAL DEAL.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Corbin finally getting some love.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

OK they're just stalling now lol. Probably threw this vignette together during the commercial break lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lothario said:


> I like Crews but I think he needed more time in the oven. I also hate how they debut these NXT guys. Tell them go out and wrestle meaningless matches but never put a mic in their hands so fans can figure out who they are. Cass and Enzo are a breath of fresh air because of that.


Crews and Corbin needed more time in NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. This is terrible.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Get outta here Primo!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Primo and epico should just quit and return to WWC, People in Puerto Rico don't like their new gimmick and they haven't even debuted it


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Is this so hard to show baron Corbin with the vignettes ? Beautifully done


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > This Barbershop movie looks ungodly awful
> ...


I'm a minority and I think Hollywood it would be racist for Hollywood to nominate it for an Oscar. It's a classic blackploitation film.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Welp, Baron Corbin did not appear :lol
> 
> Let's watch this again


He gets his own vignette. He could sure do worse.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

How is JBL an ''Island boy''?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Corbin is the real deal!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we got some good matches and the debut of the Bullet Club mainstays Gallows and Anderson. 

Not bad Raw. Not bad.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

So El Torito's parents are taking a nice little holiday in Porto Rico.. Good for them..


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Wait those were Primo and Epico vignettes? I totally thought they were legit Puerto Rico travel agency commercials and tuned out half way


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So does Braided Bray equal Babyface?


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

People gotta stop complaining about Crews smiling... Remember AJ Lee? The bitch who had a smile on 24/7, nobody complained then.. C'mon, you guys can do better.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh God they gave him creepy music/sounds now


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I fucking love Baron Corbin. He's the man.

Bray Wyatt saying "he's here"
THE FACE TURN IS HERE


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bray will make a better face/tweener than he did heel. He and Roman have a sort of Joker/Batman thing going


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well this is going to be.... interesting.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is Bray talking about?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> So does Braided Bray equal Babyface?


Nope just culture appropriator 

Nah j/k but maybe


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Crewz said:


> People gotta stop complaining about Crews smiling... Remember AJ Lee? The bitch who had a smile on 24/7, nobody complained then.. C'mon, you guys can do better.


Thats because girls are expected to smile and be happy and all that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray is GOAT!

Bray Wyatt and Baron Corbin are on a collision course.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> But it better be nominated for an Oscar, or Hollywood is racist.


Seriously: what predominantly black Hollywood movie is getting screwed over anyway? Sure doesn't look like Meet the Blacks or the latest straight-to-DVD quality Ice Cube movie or by the looks of things a Kevin Hart film etc.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why do they always mess up Wyatt's entrance? Damn announcer never shuts up and now they cut it short to go into commercials.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

damn Brutus Beefcake looks awful


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane clearly doesn't like Roman.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Beefcake :lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Brutus Beefcake needs a fucking bra.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Crewz said:


> People gotta stop complaining about Crews smiling... Remember AJ Lee? The bitch who had a smile on 24/7, nobody complained then.. C'mon, you guys can do better.


To be fair we wanted to bang AJ.

Crews doesn't have that type of appeal.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr Phil!! LOL Enough said


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

O god they're feeding Bray to Reigns again?

Are they actually going to let Reigns piss on his grave this time when he inevitably stomps him in the next PPV?

What a waste


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That Lone Wold video was bad ass


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Am I the only one not impressed with how WWE is trying to talk up the Reigns-Wyatt feud? They wrestled a bunch of times last year and it ended in HIAC, no big deal. I still don't even know WHY they feuded.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Catsaregreat said:


> Crewz said:
> 
> 
> > People gotta stop complaining about Crews smiling... Remember AJ Lee? The bitch who had a smile on 24/7, nobody complained then.. C'mon, you guys can do better.
> ...


But god, that fucking skipping that AJ did.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> damn Brutus Beefcake looks awful


This made me legit LOL :lmao


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does Cole open his mouth when they're trying to set a mood?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice Baron Corbin hype video. I was a bit unsure of his promo last week, but it works nicely as soundbytes in a video like this.

Very little time for this Reigns/Wyatt vs League of Nations tag. Good. I don't mind a Reigns/Wyatt team, but Del Rio is one of my least favourite wrestlers ever.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice titties Brutus....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> That Lone Wold video was bad ass


corbin is a great asshole heel, its too bad he sucks in the ring.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Those Corbin vignettes are almost as bad as he is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kemba said:


> What is Bray talking about?


Lol it was pretty clear he was saying

Him and Reigns will always be connected

He hates what Reigns stands for

They will always be enemies

But tonight the enemy of his enemy... Is useful so Reigns can trust him to not kick the shit out of him but only for tonight *Wayne voice*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bray is GOAT!
> 
> Bray Wyatt and Baron Corbin are on a collision course.


Corbin should interfere in this match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DOTL said:


> Why does cole open his mouth when they're trying to set a mood.


You sounded like you described him and JBL in the hotel after the show. Lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Brutus thanking God the Hogan sex tape that got leaked wasn't the one with him in it.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I just can't move on from that fucking awful segment.

R.I.P. Ambrose. :mj2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, it finally happened then? Babyface Wyatt has arrived?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> This made me legit LOL :lmao


He looks like someone that you were viewing in one of those fun house mirrors that make you look all distorted


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Lol it was pretty clear he was saying
> 
> Him and Reigns will always be connected
> 
> ...


I just heard rambling. :welbeck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bray Wyatt looking up in the air wondering where his career went wrong


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Surprised they didnt have Roman come out during the ad to hide all the booing.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Balor comes out and kills everyone then Irish high-fives Sheamus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn those booos....hehe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. This thread is moving so slow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder who will win this match?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why did Bray and Reigns come out before the League of Noobs...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nice titties Brutus....


What did I miss? Why are people talking about Brutus Beefcake?


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

And the boos Reign down.. WHAT A CRAZY CROWD AGAIN THIS WEEK AM I RITE?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kemba said:


> I just heard rambling. :welbeck


That pic is hilarious


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how Roman always pours a bucket of water over his head before every match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray clapping for Roman.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bah Gawd the ovation! Chills down my spine! Stone Cold! Stone Cold! :bahgawd


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> What did I miss? Why are people talking about Brutus Beefcake?


He's gonna be on Edge and Christians new show.

Looks like total shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey ref, hold my title so I can pose on the turnbuckle, baby girl :reigns2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow the crowd is tired they didn't even have the strength to boo Roman Reigns or cheer or anything. This is the downside of a sustained good Raw since the crowd's worn out by the end because the show is so damn long.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

WHY DOES THE LON HAVE TO HUGE/TAP/PAT EACH OTHER ALL THE TIME?

FFS CRINGEEEEE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bray should go all "I'm dark and evil, but I'm still an American" like Taker did for that Survivor Series match lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Bray seems Foley tonight, lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted to see Rusev in the match. :darryl


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

hahaha Roman takes a back seat


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman already making Bray his hot tag partner. :heston


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. This thread is moving so slow.


It's a good Raw for once. People are watching the show instead of posting a lot. For example, right now League of Nations are on the screen, which gives me time to type this. I haven't been this bored in the last 3 hours.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jesus, sheamus looks like a fucking candy cane...


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Reigns and Bray looking freaking badass together.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Bray should go all "I'm dark and evil, but I'm still an American" like Taker did for that Survivor Series match lol


Actually he is kind of set up to take on the Jack Swagger pro america mantle if they want to go there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bray looking like he fights in trailer parks for a living.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How cool is Bray though...

If only he was booked like a real monster. He'd be huge. They can still turn him around though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> WHY DOES THE LON HAVE TO HUGE/TAP/PAT EACH OTHER ALL THE TIME?
> 
> FFS CRINGEEEEE.


Del Rio is the worst.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd doesn't give a fuck about Roman, booos all over.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Bray seems Foley tonight, lol.


Haha I was thinking the exact same thing!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol Bray getting cheered for tagging himself in


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bray and Roman = separated at birth twins, one adopted by a rich, successful family that groomed him to look like a superstar fighter, and one grew up in the streets and learned to fight to protect himself.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Bray goes to the same fitness club as Owens. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> It's a good Raw for once. People are watching the show instead of posting a lot. For example, right now League of Nations are on the screen, which gives me time to type this. I haven't been this bored in the last 3 hours.


There's been really good Raws before where the thread got a ton of posts. Outside of Zayn/AJ and Bullet Club debuting, not much has really happened storyline wise, tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns and Wyatt arguing over who's hair is better


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bray's one pair of jean shorts away from being this generation's Raven.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm getting flashbacks to Austin & Taker's Highway to Hell back in 98 with this Reigns/Wyatt pairing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

When the crowd cheers Del Rio hitting Roman you know something is wrong.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Wouldn't Dr PHIL want to analyse Wyatt


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bray Wyatt playing the Ricky Morton gig is probably going to blow my mind very soon.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Shane stays forever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Del Rio is more over than the forced face. :heston


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> He's gonna be on Edge and Christians new show.
> 
> Looks like total shit.


Oh fair enough, yeah I was checking FB when the E&C ad aired.

To be fair, after a shaky start, the E&C show has gotten pretty damn good.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ADR is the most over guy in this match :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. This thread is moving so slow.


We're half asleep at this point. Normally we get through the 3 hours by only half paying attention the entire show but this time they used up all of our energy in the first two hours.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Going to wait to see how they end the night but it's funny how they always end up pairing Reigns with the crowd favorites. Do they actually still believe that will work? He going to have to get over on his own nerit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would it kill Vince to give us a top Babyface that everyone actually likes?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are booing the hot tag...lol!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus is kind of cool out of character. It is too bad he is so stale in character.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Bray more over than Roman :heyman6


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Rusev cussing at Roman in another language?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is talking trash to Roman!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sheamus should Brogue kick Reigns head off...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the boos for Reigns is deafening


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This guy is supposed to carry the company?

:heston


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

No less than 3, hell even two years ago the hot tag was Reigns' bread and butter. Now he cannot even buy a cheer from there. Damn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You will take this and like it!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well this does it, Roman officially has the power to turn any heel on the roster face. At this point the crowd would be cheering and crying happily if the Miz was in the match.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Man they're making a TON of noise for Reigns. Kindof a mixed reaction too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Birdo AND Fella are both over as fuck right now.

Is this real life? :drake1


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That celtic cross on Sheamus's ass looks like he shit himself. 

And that ringside cameraman needs to be fucking fired.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Man this crowd is shitting on Reigns worse than a woman in a German porno.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These boo's are something else....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> ADR is the most over guy in this match :lol


In a related story, hell has just frozen over.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Man this crowd is shitting on Reigns worse than a women in a German porno.


You really must be using different search terms than I do.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?


Well 6 weeks straight so far. :vince$


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Man they're making a TON of noise for Reigns. Kindof a mixed reaction too.


By mixed you mean 95% boos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?


I don't know man but there is only so much you can try to shove a wrestler down the fan's throat.

Roman is just not fit for the role they are putting him in.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Roman Reigns has so much heel heat :lol
Just turn him heel/twenner officially WWE, you know he has the potential to do that right.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Say what you want about Reigns but the crowd is electric right now. 50% of them were standing for nearly the entire duration of his tag lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why isn't the ref counting to ten


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

How stupid are some people in this thread? ALL WWE CARES IS REACTION! It does not matter if it is boos or cheers. You say that Reigns is not over. Getting boos means over. He gets reaction and gets people invested in. It was the same thing with Cena.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol at Rusev calling Bray Wyatt a freak


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is it!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bray Wyatt <3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dear god a Bray Wyatt hot tag...... I LOVE IT


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

chops52 said:


> By mixed you mean 95% boos.


You can hear people cheering amidst the booing, come on now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NakNak said:


> Roman Reigns has so much heel heat :lol
> Just turn him heel/twenner officially WWE, you know he has the potential to do that right.


its x pac heat which is worse


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?
> ...


I think Roman Reigns has to do what the new day did and intentionally force Vince to turn him heel.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Bray is on Fire !!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bray is more over than Roman.:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> How stupid are some people in this thread? ALL WWE CARES IS REACTION! It does not matter if it is boos or cheers. You say that Reigns is not over. Getting boos means over. He gets reaction and gets people invested in. It was the same thing with Cena.


If he was a midcarder, sure. But not for FOTC.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?


How long did it take for this guy :cena





There's your answer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bray the top babyface


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Bray get more babyface reaction than Roman, lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

hahah I love Rusev's tantrums


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> You can hear people cheering amidst the booing, come on now


That is why its 95% boos and 5% cheers.

He didnt say its 100% boos


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here comes.. BEATING ALL THE ODDS


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This match is lit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray is cleaning house.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I have no idea who are the faces and heels in the match, every single person on or near the ring is a face except for Roman.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Bray Wyatt as a face is the best thing ever


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bray Wyatt gets the pin, good job WWE!


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Bray is seriously getting all kinds of face pops while Roman gets booed. Bray actually gets the pin. This is unreal.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep... Haven't been here in a couple weeks... Every post is still about Reigns not being over


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Reigns not getting the pin in the main event ha ha ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol fast spear when crowd cheers for Bray pinning Del Rio. :heston 

Cheap pop


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That pin sequence was pretty awesome


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bray got a win!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

They used this match to get Bray over and progress their program with LON. Perfect.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That ended pretty well.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is why its 95% boos and 5% cheers.
> 
> He didnt say its 100% boos


It's more than 5%, what the hell are you talking about? :lol

The majority is booing, but there's a sizable portion that's cheering him too. 5% you wouldn't notice a damn thing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Weak ending but good finish to the match.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Huh? Confused over what this is building to?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whattttttt, seriously.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bray Wyatt vs. Reigns in the main event WHC scene would be money.

Better than AJ Styles IMO.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The nepotism is strong in this company. Too bad they don't value talent the same way.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Did Bray have dreads? That's racist


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Way to build up your PPV match of Roman vs Wyatt.......................


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I still don't understand the point of Alberto coming back to the wwe?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please breakup LON. They shouldn't exist anymore at this point.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bray actually won a main event match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Good match. I guess I would like to be able to cheer for Bray after all. For a fat slob he can move pretty good. Glad they let him show off some offense.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns vs Bray


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good job Bray, looking real good out there!


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Never once did I think I'd enjoy seeing Bray Wyatt as a face. But I just fucking marked.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well Roman Reigns just turned the League of Nations and the Wyatt family face in 10 minutes.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty good raw. I enjoyed the first 2 hours then 3rd hour sucked until the main event, which was pretty good.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> There's been really good Raws before where the thread got a ton of posts. Outside of Zayn/AJ and Bullet Club debuting, not much has really happened storyline wise, tbh.


Cesaro became no. 1 contender over Owens, setting up that great Miz/Maryse/Cesaro segments.

Tag title tournament and Enzo/Cass & Dudleys feud.

Highlight reel- Jericho vs. Ambrose feud

Charlotte/Natalya with the tainted win

Continued introduction of Crews and Corbin

Even an explanation of Golden Truth now happening.

TONS of storyline progression, everything has had a purpose. Shit, even Dr Phil ended up alright.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane is so smart!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Best finish to since last week. But seriously, the last two RAW endings have been the best in a long time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did the WWE just get cut off on the air LOL

they didnt even sign off


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wyatt looks re-energized since turning...Bray-byface.










And is he dreading his hair now? :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

they ended the show right before the kiss....


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Face Bray vs Heel Reigns is the money feud


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Best Raw in a long, long time. Kudos WWE :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Wyatt as a fucking FACE!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

NakNak said:


> Face Bray vs Heel Reigns is the money feud


Book it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It's more than 5%, what the hell are you talking about? :lol
> 
> The majority is booing, but there's a sizable portion that's cheering him too. 5% you wouldn't notice a damn thing


No its not, come on dude. He was easily getting 95% boos. Barely anyone was cheering for Reigns. What show are you watching


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

As a long suffering Wyatt fan thank you finally! Some fun and a win even if I had to side with the real dark side for a night shit was worth it.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Best RAW in a long, long time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't know if I just stopped caring about the Wyatts for a bit, but when did cult leader Bray switch up to designer jeans?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*BTW, how about the loaded up tag team division?? My God..thats awesome. Remember the time there were like a few tag teams plus the Usos?? *:lmao :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I just flipped the channel to ESPN and they've got live coverage of Kobe Bryant talking about meditation and the connectivity of sports. Yep definitely time to hit the bed...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?


I'm sure they're fine with Reigns getting booed. It's a better reaction than the mild/no reaction that he was getting for a year and a half. Considering what he was getting before any reaction is a good reaction at this point.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tweener, bad-ass Wyatt is going to be fucking awesome.

Build this up guy as a babyface and make him strong, and then when he turns heel, you have your top heel on the roster.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did the WWE just get cut off on the air LOL
> 
> they didnt even sign off


I was waiting on Bray to attack Roman and a KFC commercial came on.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Poor LoN. They look really good together and then just lose. The three of them should leave with Barrett and go somewhere else and run the place.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This was a decent RAW. Very watchable.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> its x pac heat which is worse


Nah, this isn't as bad as X-Pac heat.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

That main event of the show was pretty awesome. I loved the tag-team between Bray and Roman. This match got me excited and marking out. That was great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kemba said:


> I was waiting on Bray to attack Roman and a KFC commercial came on.


yeah same here, and Cole didnt even sign off and we didnt get that WWE banner we always get.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Cesaro became no. 1 contender over Owens, setting up that great Miz/Maryse/Cesaro segments.
> 
> Tag title tournament and Enzo/Cass & Dudleys feud.
> 
> ...


You thought the Miz segments were "great?" Have to disagree strongly there.

Enzo and Cass feuding with Dudleys was apparent last week,

Jericho/Ambrose, same, and not a good segment.

Charlotte/Natalya was pretty much pointless.

Crews with another meaningless match. Corbin wasn't even on the show.

Lots of this stuff was apparent last week..


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

The energy and the dedication the crowd puts on booing Reigns is surreal.

Dude cant have a breath.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

The Best Raw since...2014. I'm not even kidding you. This was solid all the way. Almost Everything on this show entertained me (even that lame Ambrose segment, because Jericho was awesome, tho Apollo Crews bored me to tears).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, this RAW was messy garbage.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did the WWE just get cut off on the air LOL
> 
> they didnt even sign off


This is how Raws was used to end even back about 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> If he was a midcarder, sure. But not for FOTC.


I think he can easily be the heel FOTC I mean he isn't the most loved but he has a shit ton of fans and he has a shit ton of fans who like booing him. He's the best of an awkward world.

Being hated isn't exactly a bad thing Mayweather made money off of it. Being polarizing isn't a bad thing McGregor, Rousey, and Cena make money doing it.

Good thing they're going in the direction of calling a spade a spade by having JBL acknowledge a lot of people don't like him

Have him " I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, I'M THEE GUY" be his slogan put it on a shirt and make money from this generations Affliction shirt dude bros.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?


Imagine if Cena came back with a more positive reaction while Reigns was still getting booed. I think that would wake up Vince.

All I know is they need to turn Roman heel in time for when Rollins makes his comeback. Rollins is going to return with a huge pop and fan favor.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Very good RAW. Only thing I switched off was New Day. Everything else I have to admit I was kinda marking out for. I might even have to do the unthinkable and watch SD this week.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Best show of 2016. Whoever the hell is booking it, please keep doing it. Dr. Phil was used excellent as well.

Like the debuts.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Great Raw. Keep it up. Payback with the Chicago crowd is going to be crazy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> No its not, come on dude. He was easily getting 95% boos. Barely anyone was cheering for Reigns. What show are you watching


lol ok, whatever you say man


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That was one of the best tag-team matches for a main event that I've seen in a loooonngg time.

Roman and Bray play off of each other really well.

Roman, Bray, Rollins, those are the money guys for WWE. 

They can hit all the markets with those guys, younger audiences, ladies, hardcore, and everyone in between.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Wyatt looks re-energized since turning...Bray-byface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's punderful. :lmao

I really like Bray as a face. His offense looks fantastic with the hot tag (didn't hurt that it was happening to Del Rio). 

Most importantly, Bray's one of the few heels that doesn't really have to change his character to be a face. It makes total sense that a cult leader would bask in the cheers of the people.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sleepngbear said:


> Nah, this isn't as bad as X-Pac heat.


 X pac heat means a person that is supposed to be a face is super hated by the fans and that is Reigns for sure. X pac heat isn't heel heat its go away heat. That is what Reigns is getting. 

Not sure how this isn't x pac heat.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

:wow

Wow Bray made me eat my words there. He brought some big time energy into another generic Tag-Team Main Event. That was a fun match!

Bray fucking rocked that Face role. Crowd was popping big time for him, he plays the role surprisingly well.

Dude really deserves the world man, get him into something significant ASAP.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I only got tired because i have been running a splitting headache but apart from that it was a good Raw, 

One of the main things i take home is that Shane McMahon is a mark, but he also has much better security arrangements than the authority, aint no fucker getting back in once he's told them to hit the lockers lmao. 

yeah i got tired but only cause of the headache.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These last Shane Raw's have been amazing...I'm going to have to watch 15 minutes of smackdown to watch Enzo and Cass wrestle tho.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, this RAW was messy garbage.


It's that guy!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> lol ok, whatever you say man


Dude the only person you are fooling is yourself. Just because you hear a few high pitched screams doesn't mean he isn't getting 95% boos. There was barely anyone booing him. What percent are you claiming he was getting cheered ? Don't even claim it was 50/50. Put a number on it


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Styles/Zayn match was one of the best I've seen since Cena's title challenges last year. That's what I'm a wrestling fan for.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> You thought the Miz segments were "great?" Have to disagree strongly there.
> 
> Enzo and Cass feuding with Dudleys was apparent last week,
> 
> ...


That's what a good shows supposed to do, continue the programs that were "apparent" last week. Jericho segment was great with Jericho interviewing himself and than Ambrose coming out. Charlotte/Nattie wasn't pointless as it sets up another match between the two and shows that Charlotte does in fact need Aric to win her matches. Corbin wasn't on the show but there was a package on him killing Dolph last week, sometimes less exposure is good for these new guys. And the tag division is killing it should be a fun tournament. Seems like you didn't even watch lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Well that was an underwhelming RAW. It showed promise and we got a great AJ/Zayn match but the show lost it's wheels along the way. They need to kill that 3rd hour ASAP


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Not a complete shit Raw, but it did nothing to get me excited for the upcoming PPV.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> X pac heat means a person that is supposed to be a face is super hated by the fans and that is Reigns for sure. X pac heat isn't heel heat its go away heat. That is what Reigns is getting.
> 
> Not sure how this isn't x pac heat.


Yeah, X-Pac heat = change-the-channel heat. And this ain't that. Yet.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> So Zack Ryder is getting left with nothing :crying:


*As should be the case, he's served his purpose. It's back to The Hype Bros. and NXT for him :chlol*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ajmaf625 said:


> That's what a good shows supposed to do, continue the programs that were "apparent" last week. Jericho segment was great with Jericho interviewing himself and than Ambrose coming out. Charlotte/Nattie wasn't pointless as it sets up another match between the two and shows that Charlotte does in fact need Aric to win her matches. Corbin wasn't on the show but there was a package on him killing Dolph last week, sometimes less exposure is good for these new guys. And the tag division is killing it should be a fun tournament. Seems like you didn't even watch lol


Again, there was very little progression from last week. Incremental movement. Not much is different from last week in those particular feuds. Now, the AJ/Zayn match was very good (especially for a TV match) and I'm glad the BC is here.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dude the only person you are fooling is yourself. Just because you hear a few high pitched screams doesn't mean he isn't getting 95% boos. There was barely anyone booing him. What percent are you claiming he was getting cheered ? Don't even claim it was 50/50. Put a number on it


Please quote the part where I said it was 50/50, I'll be waiting


I said that he got a sizable portion of cheers that came across much stronger than 5%. Of COURSE he got more boos


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> X pac heat means a person that is supposed to be a face is super hated by the fans and that is Reigns for sure. X pac heat isn't heel heat its go away heat. That is what Reigns is getting.
> 
> Not sure how this isn't x pac heat.


No that's not what X-Pac heat means. X-Pac heat is when they hate the actual person. And while some do, most just don't want him as a face.

X-Pac heat is called X-Pac heat because X-Pac was getting shitted on in matches and shows be wasn't even in/on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sleepngbear said:


> Yeah, X-Pac heat = change-the-channel heat. And this ain't that. Yet.


Since reigns has been the main focus the ratings have been at all time lows. I would say it is at that point since the ratings have bene pretty bad under Reigns being the top focus.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Im loving these Miz/Maryse segments. Just having the two of them backstage looking down on everyone else; brilliant.

Is Cesaro fed his lines through that earpiece?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Please quote the part where I said it was 50/50, I'll be waiting
> 
> 
> I said that he got a sizable portion of cheers that came across much stronger than 5%. Of COURSE he got more boos


I didnt say you said it was 50/50, I said don't claim it was. I asked you to put a number on what percentage he was getting cheered. 
So put a number on it.

Pretty much the whole arena was booing him. That is a FACT. Barely anyone was cheering him.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Reigns vs AJ Styles 
Jericho vs Ambrose 
Owens vs Zayn 
New Day vs winners of the tag tournament 

2nd raw after WM and we have meaningful matches and feuds are brewing. 

Great seeing Bray get the win. Lots to look forward to next week.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> X pac heat means a person that is supposed to be a face is super hated by the fans and that is Reigns for sure. X pac heat isn't heel heat its go away heat. That is what Reigns is getting.
> 
> Not sure how this isn't x pac heat.


X pac heat is when the crowd boos and insults a wrestler not because they hate the character, but because they hate the performer. Its nothing to do with face or heel and i am pretty sure that the fans hate the Reigns gimmick. Not him personally


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Since reigns has been the main focus the ratings have been at all time lows. I would say it is at that point since the ratings have bene pretty bad under Reigns being the top focus.


The ratings went to shit with Rollins on top. Lets not pretend the ratings were good and then plumeted when Reigns won. They were decent/good when Brock was Champ and have steadily declined since Seth won the belt.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Since reigns has been the main focus the ratings have been at all time lows. I would say it is at that point since the ratings have bene pretty bad under Reigns being the top focus.


Umm, HHH and Stephanie and the fucking Authority have also been the focus during that time. But OK, you want to think Reigns was the ratings drain, knock yourself out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Again, there was very little progression from last week. Incremental movement. Not much is different from last week in those particular feuds. Now, the AJ/Zayn match was very good (especially for a TV match) and I'm glad the BC is here.


Depends on where you're looking

The Tag Champs now have a direction.

The Dudley's vs Enzo & Cass is moving towards a confrontation

Charlotte vs Natalya is moving along, as well as introducing the idea that maybe Charlotte should go alone

It's more clear that Reigns is slowly moving away from super face to tweener. The Wyatt's are moving from heel to anti-heroes

Cesaro has a direction and the further established Miz and Marsye as a thing.

A lot of progression for the majority of stories.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

DAMN FINE RAW IF I DO SAY SO MESELF!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Is WWE actually good again??? It looks so. Keep this up WWE!!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> You thought the Miz segments were "great?" Have to disagree strongly there.
> 
> Enzo and Cass feuding with Dudleys was apparent last week,
> 
> ...


Each to their own, I loved it. Maryse as a controlling diva (in the proper sense of the word) to complement Miz's Hollywood gimmick worked really well, I thought. The whole thing of domestic/imported water cracked me up.

As for stuff being apparent last week, sure, but it's continuing the story. Dudleys had a chance to bite back at Enzo & Cass after last week, by playing the "we paved the way" card, and Enzo and Cass were able to retort. I'd say that's progression. Ambrose got back at Jericho for snubbing him on Smackdown, wasn't a perfect segment, but I like both guys a lot so they get a pass.

Have to really disagree about Charlotte vs. Natalya being pointless too. While I'm not crazy about Natalya being the current challenger, they just showed that the challenger can make the champion tap, and would have become champion if not for the pesky manager. How much more of a point could be made?

Fair enough if you personally didn't get enjoyment out of certain bits of Raw, but it's inaccurate to say that what went down was pointless IMO.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Eva Maryse said:


> The ratings went to shit with Rollins on top. Lets not pretend the ratings were good and then plumeted when Reigns won. They were decent/good when Brock was Champ and have steadily declined since Seth won the belt.


The ratings are even lower under Reigns, way lower. And when Rolins was cheating they treated him like a jobber. The guy barely won his matches. They treated him like shit. And when Reigns has bene the focus he was been the most protected person in the company and the ratings have gotten even lower.


They were never under a 3 rating with Rollins but have with Reigns which didnt happen since like 2007.




Sleepngbear said:


> Umm, HHH and Stephanie and the fucking Authority have also been the focus during that time. But OK, you want to think Reigns was the ratings drain, knock yourself out.


I think its funny how people blamed Rollins when the authority was more of the focus than Rollins and Rollins was being treated like a geek but all the blame was put on him. Then when Reigns is the main focus with the authority and it drops to record lows, you don't blame Reigns. Nice logic there.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> DAMN FINE RAW IF I DO SAY SO MESELF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Is WWE actually good again??? It looks so. Keep this up WWE!!!!


Let's not get carried away, WWE can be really hot and cold at times but if they keep up that kind of show, we may actually be in for some enjoyable WWE :mark:


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?


The clue for Vince is you boo=care. Stop caring.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I didnt say you said it was 50/50, I said don't claim it was. I asked you to put a number on what percentage he was getting cheered.
> So put a number on it.
> 
> Pretty much the whole arena was booing him. That is a FACT. Barely anyone was cheering him.


I don't need to put a number on it, there isn't a cheer/boo sensor under every seat in the arena. I trust what I heard and throughout the match there was a vocal pro-Reigns group. YES the boos were so loud that it dominated them, but you could still hear them clearly

Anyway, it was much worse for Reigns back when he was getting crickets. Now at least the majority are emotionally invested in his matches

Hell I'm not even a Reigns fan, but I won't pretend like the dude only had 5% support tonight


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I liked the motherfucking show this week. I watched -- and enjoyed -- about 99% of it, which is more than I can say about any show in the past two years or more. You whiners and haters keep whining and hating everything they do if you have to. I've been bitching all year right along with you, but I also have to stop and acknowledge when maybe they've done something to fix at least some of the shittiness that made me absolutely hate almost everything they did. How long it will last I cannot say. But for now I'm happy being a fan again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I don't need to put a number on it, there isn't a cheer/boo sensor under every seat in the arena. I trust what I heard and throughout the match there was a vocal pro-Reigns group. YES the boos were so loud that it dominated them, but you could still hear them clearly
> 
> Anyway, it was much worse for Reigns back when he was getting crickets. Now at least the majority are emotionally invested in his matches
> 
> Hell I'm not even a Reigns fan, but I won't pretend like the dude only had 5% support tonight


So you claim it wasnt 95% boos but wont put a number on it. Reigns got almost zero support tonight, it was an overwhelming majority of people booing him.

I just think its funny you claim he was not only getting 5% support then wont put a number to what you claim it was. 

If you re gong to try to refute something you need to put a number on it.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Two great Raw's in a row.


I feel like Barry Allen on Earth-2.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The ratings are even lower under Reigns, way lower. And when Rolins was cheating they treated him like a jobber. The guy barely won his matches. They treated him like shit. And when Reigns has bene the focus he was been the most protected person in the company and the ratings have gotten even lower.
> 
> They were never under a 3 rating with Rollins but have with Reigns which didnt happen since like 2007.


And Cena has been gone the entire time Reigns has been champ, as well as the fact several other key guys. Every time Cena has been out ratings have took a dip.

When Rollins was champ he had all of the major full time guys and ratings still start to fall even more than they have over the last 15 years in general.

Not to mention Rollins was a weasel coward heel the moment he turned on the Shield, if people really expected him to turn into a dominant champ when he got the title they were being silly.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So you claim it wasnt 95% boos but wont put a number on it. Reigns got almost zero support tonight, it was an overwhelming majority of people booing him.
> 
> I just think its funny you claim he was not only getting 5% support then wont put a number to what you claim it was.
> 
> If you re gong to try to refute something you need to put a number on it.


It wavered throughout the match, there wasn't a fixed number. At one point it was close to 30% -- most of the match it was between 15 and 30

There's no point in arguing with you because you're going to hear what you want to hear


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So you claim it wasnt 95% boos but wont put a number on it. Reigns got almost zero support tonight, it was an overwhelming majority of people booing him.
> 
> I just think its funny you claim he was not only getting 5% support then wont put a number to what you claim it was.
> 
> If you re gong to try to refute something you need to put a number on it.


The boos were overwhelming, you could barely hear anything but the crowd booing him.

But it doesn't mean they weren't cheering, there was a big group of people in the crowd cheering for him and popped to his entrance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> And Cena has been gone the entire time Reigns has been champ, as well as the fact several other key guys. Every time Cena has been out ratings have took a dip.
> 
> When Rollins was champ he had all of the major full time guys and ratings still start to fall even more than they have over the last 15 years in general.
> 
> Not to mention Rollins was a weasel coward heel the moment he turned on the Shield, if people really expected him to turn into a dominant champ when he got the title they were being silly.


There is always an excuse for why Reigns is not to blame, i always think that is funny.

And no you don't need Rollins to be a dominate champion but he shouldn't be losing most of his matches while he is WWE champion, you let him win by fuckery. But he ate so many pins while he was champion in non title matches is was sickening. 

Ratings are are bullshit stat anyways and its not always about just one person, but since Reigns fans always liked to blame Rollins for the low rating and claimed if Reigns was the focus they would go up then didnt I just like to throw it back in the faces in went even lower.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I liked it a lot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It wavered throughout the match, there wasn't a fixed number. At one point it was close to 30% -- most of the match it was between 15 and 30
> 
> There's no point in arguing with you because you're going to hear what you want to hear


You could hear what the crowd was doing, it wasnt even close to 15-30% cheering. At best it was 10%, maybe even 15%, but 30% no way dude.


The fact is you could barely hear anyone cheering most of the time. That is why that person said it was like 95% boos.



Krispenwah said:


> The boos were overwhelming, you could barely hear anything but the crowd booing him.
> 
> But it doesn't mean they weren't cheering, there was a big group of people in the crowd cheering for him and popped to his entrance.


No one is saying nobody cheered him. But he was easily getting 90-95% of the audience booing. At times you couldn't hear anyone cheering him that is how loud the booing was.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You could hear what the crowd was doing, it wasnt even close to 15-30% cheering. At best it was 10%, maybe even 15%, but 30% no way dude.
> 
> 
> The fact is you could barely hear anyone cheering most of the time. That is why that person said it was like 95% boos.


With all due respect Dave, I'm done with this argument. Not because there's no way to refute you, but because you're going to hear what you want to hear. This discussion will only go in circles tbh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> With all due respect Dave, I'm done with this argument. Not because there's no way to refute you, but because you're going to hear what you want to hear. This discussion will only go in circles tbh


I am going to play dark souls in a bit so I'm done too. lol

Lets just agree that a vast majority of the crowd was booing him and leave it at that buddy


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm very happy brcause my three favorites wrestlers has now a story together (Maryse, Cesaro and Miz)!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Guess I'm in the unpopular opinion with disliking this RAW. What a mess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> There is always an excuse for why Reigns is not to blame, i always think that is funny.
> 
> And no you don't need Rollins to be a dominate champion but he shouldn't be losing most of his matches while he is WWE champion, you let him win by fuckery. But he ate so many pins while he was champion in non title matches is was sickening.
> 
> Ratings are are bullshit stat anyways and its not always about just one person, but since Reigns fans always liked to blame Rollins for the low rating and claimed if Reigns was the focus they would go up then didnt I just like to throw it back in the faces in went even lower.


It's not even an excuse it's real shit. Since Cena became the guy look at ratings when he's injured they go down that's a fact.

Anybody blaming one guy for ratings is ridiculous. Because if that's the case literally everyone since Rock and Austin should never have been champ. Rollins couldn't help the fact that wrestling isn't mainstream and isn't anywhere close to becoming mainstream again.

But when Rollins was cheating people here were still pissy he had to cheat or was using help as if that was a bad thing for a heel to do.

I didn't mind most of the losses because, most painted the picture of "if you can get him away from his help you can beat him" which for a heel champ with a stable is a good thing. Plus they did well by slowly taking his help from him and letting him find ways to win near the end if his reign.

What was ridiculous was the Cena shit. Like beating him to regain the US title made sense (though a new guy should have did it) But then when they had Cena when like 2 other rematches after getting the title back that was overkill so I feel the huge Rollins fans on that.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reigns defiantly didn't have 30% crowd support it was more like 10-20%


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> It's not even an excuse it's real shit. Since Cena became the guy look at ratings when he's injured they go down that's a fact.
> 
> Anybody blaming one guy for ratings is ridiculous. Because if that's the case literally everyone since Rock and Austin should never have been champ. Rollins couldn't help the fact that wrestling isn't mainstream and isn't anywhere close to becoming mainstream again.
> 
> ...


Agreed with pretty much everything you said. Also the biggest factor to ratings is the writing. The writing is terrible and that is what turns people off the most. That is why I always say being PG isn the issue. You could have TV MA again and the same terrible writing its not going to help. NXT is PG and its great because the writing is great and the wrestling is top notch.

If the WWE good writing and logical and simple storylines the ratings would go up even without Cena.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Satanixx said:


> I feel like Barry Allen on Earth-2.


I wish I was on earth 2, b/c on that earth #REIGNS-A-MANIA would have NEVER happened & the idea that _Nakamura, Zayn, Owens, Styles, Joe, Aries, Balor & Bryan_ all on the same ACTIVE roster would have been GLORIOUS no titles needed for ANY of those dream match ups.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Depends on where you're looking
> 
> The Tag Champs now have a direction.
> 
> ...


Again, the majority of those things started last week. And I think it's pretty apparent Reigns is staying face with a slight edge after tonight.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Shane wants to pick on Owens? Remove him now Vince. :Out


*I think that makes Owens look like a bigger deal being that he has warranted two face to face interactions with Shane McMahon. That can only do well for KO's standing with casual viewers imo.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> There is always an excuse for why Reigns is not to blame, i always think that is funny.
> 
> And no you don't need Rollins to be a dominate champion but he shouldn't be losing most of his matches while he is WWE champion, you let him win by fuckery. But he ate so many pins while he was champion in non title matches is was sickening.
> 
> Ratings are are bullshit stat anyways and its not always about just one person, but since Reigns fans always liked to blame Rollins for the low rating and claimed if Reigns was the focus they would go up then didnt I just like to throw it back in the faces in went even lower.


Stop it already. You made your point. The thread is about RAW. The ratings bitching starts tomorrow in the other thread. There is no one person or thing that causes long-term ratings trends, either up or down, especially when those trends continue regardless of who's on TV and who isn't. The WWE product in general has been sucking. Badly. The last two weeks, the majority of us posters here seem to think they're showing signs of turning it around. No one is saying they're completely on track to a full recovery, but the last two weeks have been markedly better than at least the 100 before them. Don't agree? That's fine too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Residenr said:


> The clue for Vince is you boo=care. Stop caring.


Again, that's fine if you're not the top face..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Agreed with pretty much everything you said. Also the biggest factor to ratings is the writing. The writing is terrible and that is what turns people off the most. That is why I always say being PG isn the issue. You could have TV MA again and the same terrible writing its not going to help. NXT is PG and its great because the writing is great and the wrestling is top notch.
> 
> If the WWE good writing and logical and simple storylines the ratings would go up even without Cena.


Agreed the writing is pretty meh. They could do worse but you know they can do better.

From the start stop stories, to their usual refusal to mention continuity, to lack of midcard mic time they have gotten lazy over the years.

Now I don't dislike the show like most here. But even I can acknowledge their story game has jumped off a cliff


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> There is always an excuse for why Reigns is not to blame, i always think that is funny.
> 
> And no you don't need Rollins to be a dominate champion but he shouldn't be losing most of his matches while he is WWE champion, you let him win by fuckery. But he ate so many pins while he was champion in non title matches is was sickening.
> 
> Ratings are are bullshit stat anyways and its not always about just one person, but since Reigns fans always liked to blame Rollins for the low rating and claimed if Reigns was the focus they would go up then didnt I just like to throw it back in the faces in went even lower.


Pretty much. Rollins isn't even the face of the company and the ratings he drew in the Fall were the same and higher than during the RTWM. Some people don't want to come to terms with facts. The ratings are never about one person, but that hasn't stopped people from blaming them all on one person in past years.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Pretty strong RAW overall. The tag matches were a bit of a drag, but they served their purpose. Owens/Cesaro and Styles/Zayn were fantastic matches. Natie/Charlotte was pretty decent as well. 

Show went downhill in the third hour, tho. The Ambrose/Jericho segment was uninspiring. Jericho is killing it as a heel, but Deans "comedy" routine has to stop. 

After an exciting debut, Apollo Crews is already a piss break.

No Baron Corbin.

Bray Wyatt singlehandedly saved the main event.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Enzo and Cass! I want Carmella though! Seriously where is she?


*Not main roster ready yet.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The ratings are even lower under Reigns, way lower. And when Rolins was cheating they treated him like a jobber. The guy barely won his matches. They treated him like shit. And when Reigns has bene the focus he was been the most protected person in the company and the ratings have gotten even lower.
> 
> 
> They were never under a 3 rating with Rollins but have with Reigns which didnt happen since like 2007.
> ...



Its a steady decline. Cant be blamed on any one person, ratings are consistently going down no matter who is on top. The ratings at the end of Rollins run were lower than at the start, and the same for Reigns. WWE is just in a consistent decline.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Pretty strong RAW overall. The tag matches were a bit of a drag, but they served their purpose. Owens/Cesaro and Styles/Zayn were fantastic matches. Natie/Charlotte was pretty decent as well.
> 
> Show went downhill in the third hour, tho. The Ambrose/Jericho segment was uninspiring. Jericho is killing it as a heel, but *Deans "comedy" routine has to stop. *
> 
> ...


Why, exactly? It's pretty conducive to his character and gets under Jericho's skin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> Its a steady decline. Cant be blamed on any one person, ratings are consistently going down no matter who is on top. The ratings at the end of Rollins run were lower than at the start, and the same for Reigns. WWE is just in a consistent decline.


At the end of Rollins' reign, WWE was going up against the NFL (September & October). They're not going up against NFL now and haven't since late December.

I'll just say what I always say. Ratings are never about one guy, especially when the show is THREE hours long.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why, exactly? It's pretty conducive to his character and gets under Jericho's skin.


Because Ambrose has the potential to be so much more. He's a fantastic promo, and has dangerous/unhinged vibe to him, but then he pulls off one of these unfunny comedy segments which, imo, does nothing but damage what should be a great character.

Not to mention it (again, IMO) undermines A) The feud, and B) Jericho himself. This match should be a big deal, as it pits one of the biggest stars of the last decade and a half against (hopefully) one of the biggest stars of the next decade. The comedy schtick makes it feel very....midcard.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Because Ambrose has the potential to be so much more. He's a fantastic promo, and has dangerous/unhinged vibe to him, but then he pulls off one of these unfunny comedy segments which, imo, does nothing but damage what should be a great character.
> 
> Not to mention it (again, IMO) undermines A) The feud, and B) Jericho himself. This match should be a big deal, as it pits one of the biggest stars of the last decade and a half against (hopefully) one of the biggest stars of the next decade. The comedy schtick makes it feel very....midcard.


Plenty of talent could be so much more. I'm not disagreeing, but his behavior is appropriate.

WWE has made it impeccably clear what they think of Ambrose. It's just nice to have him on air and entering a feud where he might not look like a complete geek in the end.

WWE will never, ever use him to even 20% of his potential.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> That's punderful. :lmao
> 
> I really like Bray as a face. His offense looks fantastic with the hot tag (didn't hurt that it was happening to Del Rio).
> 
> Most importantly, Bray's one of the few heels that doesn't really have to change his character to be a face. It makes total sense that a cult leader would bask in the cheers of the people.


8*D

I loved his side slam / senton combo. And great point about how he didn't change at all tonight, yet still seemed showed that he can be more than a chaotic evil boogeyman.

Chaotic neutral Bray = :vince$


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Bray was money in the main event. The guy can go. 

Charlotte vs. Natalya was decent. Terrible finish, though. Everything else was 'meh', IMO.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

super glad i didnt stay up and watch this


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Personally I can't wait to get home and have Raw run in the background while I play Marvel Heroes 2016


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> Who are these two geeks, and why are they on my TV ?


*The Dudley Boyz? They been around for years...*


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nice titties Brutus....


Who cares, 6 pack or keg, the guy can lift more weight than you ever can. If you're gonna talk shit about someone else's body, do it towards someone weaker than you. At least that makes sense.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *As should be the case, he's served his purpose. It's back to The Hype Bros. and NXT for him :chlol*





TheGeneticFreak said:


> So Zack Ryder is getting left with nothing :crying:


I bet my money that it will be a triple threat at Payback with Zack Ryder. But sorry my man the Miz will retain


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

You know it's a bad state of affairs for your 'Face of the company babyface Champion' when they're cheering for Sheamus over you, hahahahaha.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Kaajo36 said:


> I bet my money that it will be a triple threat at Payback with Zack Ryder. But sorry my man the Miz will retain


*I wouldn't. it's Miz vs Cesaro one on one for the IC title all the way. Ryder already had his rematch on SD, and the finish was almost exactly the same. He's done, MoJo's waiting for ya Browski.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> the whole I'm not a good guy I'm not a bad guy thing is super lame


*I thought the same thing when he said the exact same shit again to open his promo. Line's already getting old, not that it was even good in the first place. Although I will say everything he said after that up too being interrupted by LON was pretty decent, as far as being/sounding genuine goes.*


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *I wouldn't. it's Miz vs Cesaro one on one for the IC title all the way. Ryder already had his rematch on SD, and the finish was almost exactly the same. He's done, MoJo's waiting for ya Browski.*


You´re right but Jojo and the commentators mentioned Ryder often during the show. And with Shane in charge i still think there is a good chance of Ryder being in that match. So we will see


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Kayfabe wise Shane McMahon has made RAW really enjoyable.


Did Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson remind anybody else of Hall and Nash as the outsiders?


Overall awesome show. 8.5/10


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's now on repeat every week.
> 
> "I'm not a good guy! I'm not a bad guy! I'm the guy!"


*Oh no, if you remember last week he started with "Come on!?" Plus he started the line with "I'm not a bad guy" first...(So there, clearly different<----> :maisie3*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> Trying to make that into a catchphrase :lel


:tysonlol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

all in all... said:


> ugh, that doesnt need to be a catch phrase...it was fine just the one time


*That was at least the 3rd time, he said the same shit on SD last week as well.*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I liked that Shane took a more active and involved role this time, that's what was missing from last week's Raw, but they remedied that this time around, and it was much better. I'm still not thrilled about how they got here, but at least Shane's doing the role well. Still no word about the Authority--I have to wonder if there will be a Shane vs. Authority faction war at some point.

Reigns is unsurprisingly still garbage on the mic, and now he's just regurgitating that same lame ass "the guy" line in every promo, I guess? Lovely. 

:floyd1

Only thing good about the main event was the Wyatts, and Bray in particular. It almost feels like they threw Bray on Reigns as if he were water to counter all the heat Reigns is getting. It was nevertheless quite awkward seeing Bray save Roman from LON, and then tag with Roman against LON. I was expecting Roman to get jumped when he dropped his guard or something, but that never happened. So, not really sure where this is supposed to be going, moving forward. 

Dr. Phil > Flairs. And oh, look, the new women's champion of the new women's division yet again proving how illegitimate she is as a women's champion and tallying up yet another illegitimate defense on account of Ric's interference, and the referee again being a total clown. New and exciting.

:sip

Why is it the women's championship matches always get the most useless referees? Why is Ric still allowed ringside during her matches? Why aren't ringside guests banned entirely during women's championship matches at this point? And how much longer are we going to have to see the same booking while nothing else happens in the division? As if the shitty booking of the Mania match wasn't bad enough. At least give us a second women's match in your 3 hour show that actually means something if the championship is going to continue being held hostage. 

The match itself was decent--nothing remarkable, but this booking has just reached a point of patent absurdity now, if it hadn't already. It's beyond time to move on. Meanwhile we got nothing from Becky, nothing from Sasha, nothing from Emma, nothing from Paige... Disappointing.

AJ/Sami had a very solid match, I was almost hoping for a triple threat (if only to improve Reigns' odds of losing). Sucks to see Sami lose, but it was to be expected, I suppose.

Meanwhile, KO is consistently awesome as both a wrestler and personality. He and Cesaro also delivered a very solid match.

Looking forward to this tag tourney, particularly the inevitable Enzo/Cass vs. Dudley match. Also very satisfying to see BC destroy the Usos. Please make them suffer more.

I like Jericho and Ambrose in general, but I'm not really feeling this Ambrose feud. It feels contrived and unnatural--like creative couldn't come up with anything for either of them, and everyone else was busy with their own stories, so they just threw them together.

Another Apollo squash match. Yawn.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was a little decent. Opening match between Owens/Cesaro was decent and I don't mind Cesaro winning. I think Owens needs to finish his feud with Sami Zayn. The matches for the Tag Team #1 Contender Tournament were okay. They got the job done. Glad to see Luke, I mean Doc Gallows back as it looks like him and Karl Anderson will feud with the Usos. Meanwhile you got Enzo and Cass possibly feuding with the Dudleyz. I'm down with that. So much tag teams. Where's Teddy Long at darn it? 

Charlotte/Natayla had a lengthy match. I didn't like the finish though but I get what they are aiming for. Another lengthy match was Styles/Zayn and it was a good one. Just sucked that one of them had to lose. The Jericho/Ambrose promo was good because of how much Jericho has been killing it since turning heel. Looks like Ambrose is always going to be portrayed as a jokester though. Very odd to see Bray Wyatt and Reigns tag team but Bray was awesome in the tag team main event match. The fans continue to boo Reigns and I really don't know if I can take the Wyatts as a face group. But whatever.


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

Bray Wyatt needs Roman Reigns ALOT more than Reigns needs Wyatt


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I don't think people give Charlotte enough credit...
> 
> She's actually really pretty...and she isn't 'lacking' anywhere either...


*She has the ass of a 35 year old male crackhead. I'd call that lacking in a vital department :cudi*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ficklemickle said:


> Bray Wyatt needs Roman Reigns ALOT more than Reigns needs Wyatt


:floyd1

Pure coincidence they stick two of the most over guys in the company with Reigns.
Wyatt is over, no matter how much shit they throw at him.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

This was the BEST RAW I've seen in a while. KO and Cesaro was good. Cesaro's new secret agent thing is awesome. Maryse is amazing. AJ/Zayn was really good, finally Bray seems to be getting some momentum, Gallows and Anderson FTW. And the crowd helped too, very lively, but not singing stupid songs and shit trying to get themselves over.

I mean, I'm actually looking forward to next week.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

djpiccalo said:


> But Shane did screw him though! WHO THE FUCK WRITES THIS SHOW!
> 
> Shane is acting like a heel would treat a babyface, screwing him out of a rematch that he apparently contracted to have. But wwe are acting like he is the face, so why is he being a wanker?
> 
> I love that KO is going to lose his shit later but still it could at least make some sense.


If KO (heel) didn't get in his face earlier he wouldn't have fallen foul of Shane, He then does it again and threatens that SZ (face) will pay the price. Shane being a face isn't about to let a heel screw over the same face 2 weeks in a row so sends the heel home. That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Rate tonight's RAW from Los Angeles*

No joke...this may have been the first Raw ever that I did not fast forward anything...

That was a near perfect Raw in my opinion and I am VERY critical of the product - as we all are - but damn....that was a fucking GREAT Raw.

It seems like something changed tonight - and last week after mania. No authority made this show amazing. No throw away matches with Stardust or anything like that, this was a fantastic show.

The only thing I thought about was Baron Corbin not having a spot on Raw, and out of nowhere I saw a vignette for him. This was a fucking GOOD raw with some really, really good matches.

This is what we have been asking for: more chances for the good wrestlers like Styles, Zayn, and new guys like Crews and Mic time for Enzo.

The Bullet Club debut was fucking badass as hell..I see people complain LOL..why?? They don't need to debut with Finn or AJ...they'll get to it eventually. For what it was, it was a very gangster ass debut and they looked gangster as fuck lol, be patient.

ANYWAYS how would you guys rate this Raw? I LOVED this show. Very interested in the community's opinion on this one.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Really good Raw, actually - not sure if it conincides with Shane running the show/the Authority taking a step back, but hopefully we get more of this next week.

Having a good crowd really does help. 

Loved all of the Tag Team division focus.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Bray Wyatt (and the Wyatts in general) is the best thing about the WWE by a fucking mile. Looks like they might finally be realising this...


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Wrestlemania-fuckery aside, booking over the past 2 weeks has been a definite improvement. I know it makes no sense for Shane to be in charge. But he is ... and we've been given all the explanation we're going to get.

Vince got his way - the dreaded "lockbox" contents are back in his hands and Taker beat the snot out of Shane.
But Shane showed balls and passion for the business and gained some of Vince's respect.
Vince offered the metaphorical olive branch last week, Shane put on a good show.
Vince follows the fan opinion on social media to give Shane a second week in charge.

That makes as much sense as any WWE angle in the last 5 years. I'll take it.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> In his defense, the "pop" of 3 screaming girls was drowned out by over 50% of the crowd booing at the top of their lungs and the rest yawning in apathy.


*LOL dude holy shit, that is exactly what it sounded like.*


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to agree with some of the comments, that this RAW was by far the most consistent one in the last couple of month.

No useless matches
Good quality matches
Progression in most of the feuds

Only thing I dont understand, as I think the writing team is still the same and Vince still has the last say, why can´t they deliver such a show on a weekly basis?

I also liked the crowd, which was hot all night to be honest and made the show much more interesting. I was just watching all the "RAW is WAR" network episodes over the last couple of days and this is at least kind of what it was back then (of course on a PG level).

I hope they continue that way. Maybe the ratings wont show this immediately, but when they deliver such shows for more than one week in a month, they will see an increase in interest by the people.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Loved this Raw. Nothing was useless, everything (well, almost everything) made sense and it was altogether fun to watch. Bray Wyatt seems to have new life breathed into him, Reigns is much, MUCH better with this character than his usual babyface hero and almost all of the feuds got progressed in a way. I mean I'm actually excited to see Reigns vs. Styles now. I have mixed feelings toward them trying to make the "I'm not a bad guy, I'm not a good guy, I'm THE guy" thing into a catchphrase, but at least they're trying.

Also what confuses me is that Primo & Epico keep getting vignettes like they're some big deal while the NXT arrivals and debuts got zilch - let's face it, it's not like anyone is gonna actually give a shit about the Colons anyway.

And I've also started to like the fact that Sasha and Becky have been put a little further away from the title scene - it gives more girls some much needed credibility, and we all know Sasha will get it anyway, but this time it will probably be at a bigger stage like SummerSlam.

Cesaro, Styles, Owens and Zayn are awesome. And while I usually don't like when wrestlers take clean losses on Raws while building up to a PPV match, I didn't mind it here. It doesn't hurt either Owens or Zayn to lose to two great title contenders in two great matches and besides, Zayn's character is an underdog, and underdogs aren't underdogs because they win all the time.

Overall, a great Raw. I give it an 8/10.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Almost completely forgot Crews debuted last week.
> 
> :lol


*JBL & Cole were really laying it on thick with how we (the fans) are suppose to think how impressive & awesome Crews is :lmao I don't know about you, but on my TV the crowd sounded all but dead for Crews' whole match. The guy looks impressive, and incredibly agile for a man his size, but it's all flash, the guy has zero personality.*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

8/10

Two good Raws in a row, what's happening ??? :mark:


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sleepngbear said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, X-Pac heat = change-the-channel heat. And this ain't that. Yet.
> ...


Since you like to blame only Roman for the ratings sucking, will you also give only him credit for bringing 100 thousand fans at Wrestlemania, and selling out summerslam almost instantly? Or do you only blame Reigns for the negative things in the company and not give him credit for the positive?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Thoughts on the segments I watched this week (just a few since I cba to log the entire show):

- Cesaro vs Owens was pretty good and I'm really digging the new Bond/Agent 47 look Cesaro has got going on. 

- Charlotte seems more attractive with that heel persona she's got going on :Tripslick

- Skipped the Women's match, not wasting my time on #NoCharismaNattie 

- Miz and Maryse's backstage segment was great, their chemistry is second to none and I really hope that Miz is kept around on TV post Payback.

- Does Reigns honestly need to shove that "I am TEH GUY!!" line every show? Meh.

- AJ/Zayn was fooking awesome and Styles has been one of my top guys for a few months now, he's such a likeable wrestler.

- DOC/Anderson :mark:

- No Sasha/Becky? They better damn well be in London next week. :vincecry


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> How many weeks in a row does Reigns have to get booed out of the building for Vince to get a clue?


Honestly I think he has.
Like I said on the Smackdown thread last week. On the WWE's own YouTube channel in the promo between AJ and RR you can clearly hear the boo's that WWE have left alone, in fact I would hazard a guess that the noise levels haven't been touched at all. In previous weeks it was clear that they had been fucked with to pipe in cheers/pipe out boo's.
Then add in the fact that there has been a clear change in RR persona AND the fact that they have him going against a face for the title.

All that points to Vince quickly wiseing up at least at some level at WM.

Edit: We all know Vince HEAVILY controls what the commentators say. Why would he allow JBL to make reference to the fact that some of the audience do not like him? That is almost the exact opposite to the comment last week about people booing for people they like at the post WM RAW.
This weeks comment was almost like Vince gave the green light to boo RR if you wanted to.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> - Skipped the Women's match, not wasting my time on #NoCharismaNattie


It is well worth a watch. Natalya is the best technical wrestler in the division imo, and she put on a great match with Charlotte last night.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

Amazing show 10/10 Festus is back how awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Overall, that was the best Raw in a while. The main event was nonsense and dull, but we got some solid matches with purpose, and a nice debut. 

Bullet Club in WWE....we'll see how that goes, but I'm happy they are finally on TV. AJ Vs. Zayn was good, Charlotte Vs. Nattie was good, Cesaro Vs. Owens was solid, and I like the New Day Tag Team Tournament which is already off to a good start.

I hate that Shane is in charge now after losing the HIAC match. What was the point in him losing if he's just going to run the show anyway? Also, what the hell did he hold over Vince to blackmail him into the match in the first place?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Imagine if Cena came back with a more positive reaction while Reigns was still getting booed. I think that would wake up Vince.
> 
> All I know is they need to turn Roman heel in time for when Rollins makes his comeback. Rollins is going to return with a huge pop and fan favor.


If they have any brains that is exactly what they are doing with Reigns. The problem they have is that RR is over with kids and you can't just turn him straight away or you get 'my Johnny is upset' letters. You have to slowly make him unlikeable so the kids stop liking him on their own and find somebody else, THEN you let him go all in. Rollins then comes back to massive pops.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wjd1989 said:


> Really good Raw, actually - not sure if it conincides with Shane running the show/the Authority taking a step back, but hopefully we get more of this next week.
> 
> Having a good crowd really does help.
> 
> Loved all of the Tag Team division focus.


My only fear is that the Authority will inevitably return, either because they think they have to to boost ratings, or because they just can't keep their faces off TV, and we'll be right back to where we were pre-WM. I can't imagine they'd just keep them off the air with no explanation. I mean, they HAD an explanation to lose them last year and chose to ignore it and keep them around anyway, with a still unexplained return after just a few weeks absence. I have this deep concern in the back of my head that it's only a matter of time; because no matter how good WWE can look in spurts, they have _always_ found a way to crap on it (which usually involves a McMahon or HHH, I might add). Like keeping JBL as the heel announcer, and the idiot ringside cameraman who can't leave the friggin zoom alone -- they just can't give us a complete 100% enjoyable show without leaving something in it to remind us that this is still WWE. 

I'm holding out a sliver of hope that the 'temporary' and weakly-justified situation with Shane running the show is just to give them time to figure out how to write the Authority out of the story lines for good. Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

This is the 2nd raw in a row which has been decent and watchable. Which just happens to be the 2nd without the authority


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *Not main roster ready yet.*


Maybe not, I just thought it was odd to bring up Enzo/Cass and not her.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprisingly impressive Raw.

Cesaro vs Owens was a great way to kick it off, Cesaro was missed and is great to have him back and hopefully becoming the new IC champion.

AJ vs Zayn was fucking brilliant for a TV Raw match it was unreal, these guys are on another level in regards to in ring performance. Owens, Cesaro and Rollins also but this was such a good match and you knew it was destined for greatness the moment it was announced. Great seeing Shane beat it up and sell it as exactly what it was which was tearing the house down.

Billet Club debut, underwhelming but great to see them. Sent a real statement of intent, looked bad ass but could have been done in bigger more game changing circumstances. Nonetheless they are here and there in the WWE. They looked great also, hope they tear through the tag team division and curious to see where AJ and Balor come into it if anything at all. Valor debut soon?

Bray as a face? Refreshing and something he needed, whether it stays or not I dunno but was good to see. Was a decent mainevent but it is now time for Bray to become a serious contender he has all the talent to achieve it and do it well.

Overall best Raw in ages, hope it stays that way but I doubt it.

Time will tell.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Raw was mostly great. Overall a much better show than last week. Even Dr Phil didn't stink up the joint which I was sure he was going to do. My main problem is Roman's new catchphrase. It went from being a cool moment last week to a now tired line. Change it up a bit. You can get the point across without saying the exact same thing every time you come out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont understand WWE's handling of LON. Clearly they still think we the fans should perceive LON to be legit, to be dangerous, to be a threat. Does WWE just ignore the fact they literally just job those guys out to everyone? At Mania they finally win a match, but immediately get laid out by 3 legends. On Raw they lose a match, quick out a member and then get laid out by the Wyatts. And then this week they confront Roman who has endlessly squashed the entire stable by himself so many times over and we're meant to think they can kick Reigns ass, or get sucked into the "can Reigns and Bray co exist dynamic?". When they're facing the biggest jobbers in WWE I'm sure Bray and Roman can squash them, and they did. And from that, why should I really care about Brays face turn when he's just feuding with jobbers that he'll destroy every week?

Trust WWE to absolutely ruin Rusev, ADR and Sheamus. 

Damn Maryse actually making me tune back into this garbage.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch (Apr 3, 2016)

Sleepngbear said:


> I liked the motherfucking show this week. I watched -- and enjoyed -- about 99% of it, which is more than I can say about any show in the past two years or more. *You whiners and haters keep whining and hating everything they do if you have to. I've been bitching all year right along with you, but I also have to stop and acknowledge when maybe they've done something to fix at least some of the shittiness that made me absolutely hate almost everything they did.* How long it will last I cannot say. But for now I'm happy being a fan again.


That's a false choice. You can dislike what the WWE have been doing in recent months/years and also not have enjoyed last night's show without being a "hater" I'm not going to give WWE credit for a show I didn't enjoy, just because it offered up a different form of disappointing content.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> It is well worth a watch. Natalya is the best technical wrestler in the division imo, and she put on a great match with Charlotte last night.


I don't know what it is about the woman, she just really, really irritates me. It's at the level where I can't watch any of her segments because I sigh every time she tries to show personality.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Umbreon said:


> I don't know what it is about the woman, she just really, really irritates me. It's at the level where I can't watch any of her segments because I sigh every time she tries to show personality.


I can totally see what you're saying. Can't say I fully agree but I understand where you're coming from. Still, that being said, the match with Charlotte last night was very good and one of the better women's matches on Raw in awhile, IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Restomaniac said:


> Honestly I think he has.
> Like I said on the Smackdown thread last week. On the WWE's own YouTube channel in the promo between AJ and RR you can clearly hear the boo's that WWE have left alone, in fact I would hazard a guess that the noise levels haven't been touched at all. In previous weeks it was clear that they had been fucked with to pipe in cheers/pipe out boo's.
> Then add in the fact that there has been a clear change in RR persona AND the fact that they have him going against a face for the title.
> 
> ...


Clear as day last night that he isn't turning.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

They finally listened to everything Vince Russo has been saying over the past few months.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> That's a false choice. You can dislike what the WWE have been doing in recent months/years and also not have enjoyed last night's show without being a "hater" I'm not going to give WWE credit for a show I didn't enjoy, just because it offered up a different form of disappointing content.


Then what the hell are you wanting to see then because last night's Raw was like night and day compared to previous episodes.

And good reviews up and down the internet which is something you rarely see nowadays.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Clear as day last night that he isn't turning.


There have been to many changes since WM for if to be as clear as that IMHO.
Vince is a control freak. There is no way he would allow JBL to say that and there is no way he would have just let the SD crowd noise just slide unless he wanted it to be like that. Simply put the more they allow the boo's to be heard the more likely there is that they will grow.
If you are tying to keep RR face you don't put him against another face for the title as that won't help, you don't let anyone else take the hot tag and the pin in the ME of RAW either.
He has taken away his 1 unique gimmick which was him coming through the crowd, he has allowed a change to his booking and promos as he has allowed him to go away from his cookie cutter booking. Cena would never say that he isnt a good guy, he has always admitted what he is and who he is aimed at. 

I could be wrong and it won't be the first time if I am, however that's an awful lot of change in a very short amount of time if it doesn't mean a change. RAW is from London next week, let us see how much the mics are fucked about with as that will be the biggest clue yet as everyone knows he is going to get destroyed by us Brits live.

Also my post was about Vince getting a clue. If he didn't have a clue he would have just ploughed along the course he has for the past 2 years. He clearly isn't doing that as pointed out above.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Restomaniac said:


> There have been to many changes since WM for if to be as clear as that IMHO.
> Vince is a control freak. There is no way he would allow JBL to say that and there is no way he would have just let the SD crowd noise just slide unless he wanted it to be like that. Simply put the more they allow the boo's to be heard the more likely there is that they will grow.
> If you are tying to keep RR face you don't put him against another face for the title as that won't help, you don't let anyone else take the hot tag and the pin in the ME of RAW either.
> He has taken away his 1 unique gimmick which was him coming through the crowd, he has allowed a change to his booking and promos as he has allowed him to go away from his cookie cutter booking. Cena would never say that he isnt a good guy or a bad guy, he has always admitted what he is and who he is aimed at.
> ...


If you're going to point out what JBL said, I can point out on SD last week Lawler said, "I hope the rise of the Roman Empire doesn't mean it's the fall of the Authority." We shall see.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> If you're going to point out what JBL said, I can point out on SD last week Lawler said, "I hope the rise of the Roman Empire doesn't mean it's the fall of the Authority." We shall see.


True although what I would say is look at what JBL said the day before on the post WM RAW, both of those shows were recorded within 48 hours after WM with Vince probably still hot about his reaction at WM. Vince has possibly had a rethink since last Tuesday. But as you say we will see and I think next Monday will be a huge clue.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Restomaniac said:


> True although what I would say is look at what JBL said the day before on the post WM RAW, both of those shows were recorded within 48 hours after WM. Vince has possibly had a rethink since last Tuesday.


And last night he wasn't heelish at all, even made a corny joke about Rusev. I think he's just going to be a face with an 'edge.' But we shall see.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And last night he wasn't heelish at all, even made a corny joke about Rusev. I think he's just going to be a face with an 'edge.' But we shall see.


We will, but I think we can agree that it could go either way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Restomaniac said:


> We will, but I think we can agree that it could easily go either way.


I doubt it, especially after the last week.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> They finally listened to everything Vince Russo has been saying over the past few months.


Vince Russo was bragging that the WWE was listening to their podcast. :lol 

There seems to be some shake up in creative because I've enjoyed the most recent RAW's. Give or take a few things, last night's show was solid from start to finish. As Russo said, there were stakes to matches and backstage segments. 

I'm glad the WWE didn't blow their load last week by having the Bullet Club debut. I popped so hard for them. I like alpha males just beating people up. :grin2:

Sami and Styles had the MOTN for me. I really thought Owens would return but didn't. I wouldn't be surprised if we get Owens/McMahon. 

Miz/Maryse were hilarious. I loved her warning him about drinking domestic water. 

Cesaro came back better than ever! 

I liked the Chris/Dean segment. Jericho is hilarious but I felt this could've had more heat if the Ambrose/Lesnar "feud" had gone better. 

Dr. Phil wasn't too offensive. I guess they scrapped his son performing and he was effectively used with Charlotte/Ric. 

Initially, I was confused about the Reigns/Wyatt stuff. I think the WWE is sticking to tweener for Roman (for now) and Bray is so good as a face. :clap I still think Reigns turns on Styles completely at Payback.

Overall, great show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Or Triple, if you include Rusev.)


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I demand from next week that The Undertaker Piano Theme song becomes the new Ambrose theme. Just for pay tribute to the death of his career, he's fucked lol.


BTW, solid RAW, I don't want to delude because this is WWE and they have a unique talent in ruin everything, so let's see how they will manage the show in the coming weeks


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

That was... good. Surprisingly. Didn't expect that at all. Still not sure who this Dr. Phil guy is and what he was doing there, but that was about the only thing I disliked about this Raw. Styles vs Zayn was awesome. The main event finally didn't make me want to puke. For the first time in a very long time I felt entertained. I don't know what exactly changed backstage, but whatever it was, I hope it stays like this.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

First time in a long time that I've enjoyed RAW. Everything had a purpose and there wasn't a lot of filler. More of the same pls.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone else think it's funny that Dr. Phil, of all people, was one of the best guest hosts the WWE have had?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Does anyone else think it's funny that Dr. Phil, of all people, was one of the best guest hosts the WWE have had?


:lol

I know right.

It helped that he wasn't really "hosting" but was just used for Charlotte/Ric. Maybe they're setting up Charlotte leaving Ric.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sorry to say, but I don't really even remember most of what I saw yesterday. I remember having the TV on Raw and things happening but it's like watching the memory TV it's blank for the most part. I remember the New Day, Mayrse and the M&Ms, how much I already hate Enzo, Charlotte's cheating being so painfully poorly pulled off this time, and some parts of the main event. The rest is blank.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I'm sorry to say, but I don't really even remember most of what I saw yesterday. I remember having the TV on Raw and things happening but it's like watching the memory TV it's blank for the most part. I remember the New Day, Mayrse and the M&Ms, how much I already hate Enzo, *Charlotte's cheating being so painfully poorly pulled off this time, and some parts of the main event.* The rest is blank.


This was really weird. Charlotte tapped out in full view of the ref. 

Why do you hate Enzo and Cass already? If you don't mind answering.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Empress said:


> This was really weird. Charlotte tapped out in full view of the ref.
> 
> Why do you hate Enzo and Cass already? If you don't mind answering.


Oh I didn't say Cass. I already gave a longer breakdown of why in a general WWE thread, but I'll sum up here. I'm not a fan of Jersey Shore characters to start with, but that's not necessarily the biggest reason.. I find Enzo's promo delivery highly lacking, the cadance is horrible, it drones on forever. It just grates on my nerves.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I knew there was a reason to get back watching after a year. Pretty solid Raw,I hope it keeps up.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Overall thoughts:-

I didn't get when I posted last time that Sami was facing AJ for the chance to fight at the PPV. I thought he was just thrown in. Fantastic match and the ending was really surprising. WWE clean with where someone who's highly touted loses. Really great stuff in a solid match. Feels weird to that forearm finish fights though. Hate the name but if I'm right AJ picked it.

Didn't watch the woman's match. Never do.

Tag tournament seems pretty solid. Karl Anderson and Gallows coming in is cool. Wonder if Finn will get called up now. I also like that he's back to Luke Gallows. I feel that continuity makes me feel good 

Still annoyed that Ryder isn't getting his 1 on 1 feud. I assume he's not done with the Intercontinental title but everyone wants Cesaro to win it now so it's a shame for the lad. Ryder should have got a full and vengeful 1 on 1 feud with The Miz where he comes out on top. The crowd were into him and it'd be easy enough for a bearded Ryder to phase out the cheesy shit and be an intense guy, kind of like Alex Riley has done. Shame.

I'm not sure what was happening with Kalisto. If he legitimately got injured, then The Dudley Boyz are every single bit as good as we hear. Enzo and Cass seemed good again. They definitely bring some energy to the table.

I'm starting to like Ambrose. He's still cheesy but he's starting to get funny cheesy. The Highlight Reel being cancelled annoyed me cause these shows are so stupid and mean absolutely nothing. Piper's Pit, Highlight Reel, Peep Show, Cutting Edge blah blah blah. All so pointless. I like Ambrose saying "Don't boo my guests" for some reason. Slight throwback to when The Rock basically tells the fans what to do and they shut up and do it haha. 

I wonder what the problem with The Ascension is. They were booked as the most unstoppable killers in NXT, and now they're going to get walked over by Enzo and Cass. I wonder what the problem with them is. I'm not a big fan of them but just bizarre to see such a turnaround. People always talk about Vince being "out of touch" but surely he should be big on LOD v2?

Apollo Crews not being in big matches is smart. They should build him like a subtle version of what they did with Ryback. Not local jobbers or handicap matches but just keep him facing some lower level guys for a while. Keep him on TV, keep the fans cheering, but don't make him do too much. Then when the time comes, you've got a full momentum Crews to walk out to an open callout or something against another full momentum guy and it'll be one of those "I wonder who wins this one" situations.

Even when The Wyatt Family are in the main event, being relevant, I hate how little direction they have. Like, WHY are they attacking the League of Nations? I get why League of Nations would attack someone. They are a bunch of dicks. But Wyatt Family surely need a bit of reasoning since they are all methodical and smart. When I fast forwarded, I thought Wyatts were beating down Bray but it turns out it was Rusev haha. Wyatts definitely looked strong at the end of the episode and the two guys coming in and slowly emerging around Bray was a good sight. Hopefully we get something for them now. I don't even care if they lose, they just need to have a "higher plan" to actually have legitimacy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This was a really good RAW. Kind of came out of nowhere, but they handled so many of the little things right. Reminded me why I enjoy watching this stuff.



Empress said:


> This was really weird. Charlotte tapped out in full view of the ref.


DQ occurred first.

I thought Charlotte had a great night. I was actually thinking about starting a thread about it, but I figured it would devolve into a hatefest. She was heeling it up like a motherfucker, though, and she seemed a lot more comfortable playing her character.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> This was a really good RAW. Kind of came out of nowhere, but they handled so many of the little things right. Reminded me why I enjoy watching this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince Russo put over Charlotte on the wrestlinginc podcast last night. He complimented her heel work. I didn't care for her for a long time, but I'm a fan now. She has her trouble areas but Charlotte has really improved. 

I was annoyed at first but the WWE made the right choice to keep her as Women's Champ.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> If you're going to point out what JBL said, I can point out on SD last week Lawler said, "I hope the rise of the Roman Empire doesn't mean it's the fall of the Authority." We shall see.


Goddammit, so Lawler is in 'that' role over there now? WHY? Why do they insist on putting time and energy into a role that does nothing but take away from the watchability of the fucking show? I don't get it. They got guys busting their ass in the ring to put on a show while a table full of douchebags bicker with each other about meaningless bullshit on the air. They call themselves an entertainment company, yet they do everything imaginable to make the product unentertaining. 

Sorry, but this remains one of my biggest gripes with this company. JBL finally toned it down last night after he was done ranting about Owens getting screwed, but not before I almost turned it off for the night. That and the idiot cameraman at ringside with the hyperactive zoom control.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Oh I didn't say Cass. I already gave a longer breakdown of why in a general WWE thread, but I'll sum up here. I'm not a fan of Jersey Shore characters to start with, but that's not necessarily the biggest reason.. I find Enzo's promo delivery highly lacking, the cadance is horrible, it drones on forever. It just grates on my nerves.


Have you never seen a HHH 20-minute borefest, then? :lmao

That redefines 'droning on forever.'


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Best RAW in God knows how long, actually enjoyed most of it. Still it's going to take more than one decent week to make up for a poor 2015 and not to mention an abysmal WM 32. WWE are desperate enough to win back the hardcore fans dropping out they have resorted to logical booking. Who would have guessed?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sleepngbear said:


> Have you never seen a HHH 20-minute borefest, then? :lmao
> 
> That redefines 'droning on forever.'


I've seen many of them, and I bloody well pointed it out then too. That last "I'm better than you and you hate your lives" promo before Wrestlemania was the shits'a'drizzlin.. 

ositivity


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> That's a false choice. You can dislike what the WWE have been doing in recent months/years and also not have enjoyed last night's show without being a "hater" I'm not going to give WWE credit for a show I didn't enjoy, just because it offered up a different form of disappointing content.


Hey, I'm not the one limiting the options here. But that seems to be what it's come down to -- there's a population of this forum who will not be happy with anything WWE does. I will openly admit, I've done nothing but mostly bitch on this site since I've been here. But how you can not look at last night and see a dramatic change for the better is kind of hard for me to fathom. I didn't like everything about the show, but I liked a fuckload more than I didn't, which is a notable difference from turning the channel at every segment. But to each their own.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Raw without The Authority is watchable. Shocking huh?

Zayn/Styles was fantastic. 

All in all the Payback card is shaping up to be pretty good.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

You could call me a hater. IMO WWE, and Wrestling in general, is better suited in presentation as a live sports even that attempts to present the product in the most realistic and logical manner.

However, last nights episode of Raw had to be the best in YEARS. YEARS....

It was fresh to have an authority figure that wasn't a villain. The matches were logical. You know, Zayn and AJ wasn't just a good match that was booked to give the Wrasslin fans something. There was a reason for it, and logic behind it.

The show progressed storylines on the Road to Payback. It also featured the finest talent in the main segments. Owens, Zayn, AJ, and Cesaro were all made to look important for the show. That list also includes Bray Wyatt, who actually came off stronger then he has in a very long time. Reigns on the other hand is at least remaining a tweener, which is good for him and the title.

The Raw before last was pretty good, the was even better. I hope WWE keeps it up. Smart booking goes a long way. I just hope 50/50 comes to an end.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I missed the last hour of Raw. Did Owens ever come back after being escorted out?


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Owens didn't return and at the time I was hoping he would but I'm quite glad he didn't now. 

It's better than rushing the feud, let it happen over time.. It's been a problem with WWE.. They move feuds too fast that by the time the second PPV comes around the feud is boring and there's nothing for them to do on RAW;s leading up to it.. 

I really hope Owens is involved in an angle with Shane McMahon too, that would be really good. Owens Zayn can naturally happen on and off. 

RAW was really good.. Enjoyed it a lot. 

Bray face was cool.. 

Aj Zayn was really good. 

Cesaro Owens was a good match. Bit frustrated Owens lost so cleanly but at least it was too Cesaro.. 

I found the Miz Maryse part good too which is unique as I've never cared about the Miz. 

No 20 minute Authority promo's was a nice change.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

They've clearly done a lengthy internal review of their show and they're signalling that they're making changes through the on-screen character of Shane McMahon.

The WWE has reacted to fan dissatisfaction, ratings, or a combination of them both. It does seem like quite the coincidence that literally every suggestion made by Vince Russo on the wrestlinginc podcast over the past few months has been taken on board. He thinks the change has come from Shane's influence, I wouldn't have a clue though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think we will see Shane for a bit now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Rusev needs to be given more mic time. He was :lol on RAW. I loved him telling Roman that he was better looking. 

I want Rusev to be a monster heel again but he's damn funny at the same time. Maybe he could be a tweener.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Empress said:


> Rusev needs to be given more mic time. He was :lol on RAW. I loved him telling Roman that he was better looking.
> 
> I want Rusev to be a monster heel again but he's damn funny at the same time. Maybe he could be a tweener.


The fact Rusev is so under and mis used shows how inept creative is and how petty/vindictive the people in charge of the WWE are

Rusev = :vince$


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> The fact Rusev is so under and mis used shows how inept creative is and how petty/vindictive the people in charge of the WWE are
> 
> Rusev = :vince$


Do you think Rusev has heat because of Lana or is it just WWE being creatively lazy?

I'm more than happy to give WWE credit. They've been doing good post Mania. While I like the NXT guys, I wish they'd stop calling up wrestlers when talents like Rusev aren't being used properly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Empress said:


> Do you think Rusev has heat because of Lana or is it just WWE being creatively lazy?
> 
> I'm more than happy to give WWE credit. They've been doing good post Mania. While I like the NXT guys, I wish they'd stop calling up wrestlers when talents like Rusev aren't being used properly.


I hope it is just b/c they are creatively lazy, and the LON was just thrown together as a tool to get Reigns over and now that they have had their "WM moment" with Reigns they can move on with everything else.

Though the LON thing could be good for Rusev if their booking was improved and Rusev's camera and mic time increased to.

I really hope he is not still being "punished" for the Lana stuff. But I wouldn't put it past the WWE for that being the case, they have shown that they can be that petty and childish.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Empress said:


> Do you think Rusev has heat because of Lana or is it just WWE being creatively lazy?
> 
> I'm more than happy to give WWE credit. They've been doing good post Mania. While I like the NXT guys, I wish they'd stop calling up wrestlers when talents like Rusev aren't being used properly.


WWE creative being creative with non-US talent ends with "evil foreigner gets beaten by good American".


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We needed more of The New Day!


----------

